# The Official MMA Thread



## mattofvengeance

Mixed Martial Arts is the fastest growing sport in the world, and there are more than a few people who discuss it on this forum. Instead of having a scattered slew of threads, I figured it would be a good idea to forge it into one. So, if its MMA related, it goes here! 

We'll start the discussion with UFC 116 Lesnar/Carwin. Who ya got??


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I haven't followed MMA for a while now, it just started to suck really badly when Pride went under and UFC started monopolising everything. MMA should never have been fought in the cage, because it just allowed Dana White and his marketting team to bend the rules to make the Ultimate Wrestling Championship and keep the home audience happy. Boxing has never felt the need for something tacky and outlandish like a cage, and the wrestlers were never at a disadvantage in the ring, so why should they get the balance tipped in their favour?

Fedor has a legit loss now, things just look dire for MMA. He has spent too long not fighting. The crop of golden age MMA heroes like Fedor, Cro Cop, Shogun etc are pretty much done and there is just nothing to keep my attention now.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I really hope Lesnar gets his shit handed to him tonight. There are some champions you like, like GSP, the protagonist, who just comes to the fore and fends off the bastards to keep his title, but Lesnar, he's like this evil villain, defending his throne of hideousness. And every time he wins, it's like the first time I heard that superman died. It means there's no hope.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I predict another bout of Lesnar smothering an opponent with his massive bulk before clubbing them a bit for a ref stoppage. If only the UFC had a ring and some real HW talent!

As I said before, the age of heroes and champions is over. Golden era champs like Wanderlei Silva (back when he was good unless he was being shown up by Cro Cop), Fedor before he got sloppy etc, and then there were the epic Grand Prix tournaments. Those tournaments were without a doubt the best thing to ever happen to the sport, which is now on a severe downslide, and the GP format cannot be utilised in the US because US state sports authorities aren't keen on letting a fighter fight moe than one bout in a night.

Now, if only Lesnar would get cocky and try his hand at K-1...I'd like to see what even the aged legends of K-1 would do to him.


----------



## newamerikangospel

Lesnar is very talented, and given that he only has 5 fights or so in MMA, he has done exceptionally well.

I really like the parrellels between Lesnar/Carwin and Lesnar/Mir

Against Mir:
Wins first round, get submitted in the second. Post fight interviews state that he thinks its a "pretty crummy ending", since Mir got lucky with the submission. Mir capitlized on an inexperience with Lesnar.

Against Carwin:
Is destroyed in the first round. Submits Carwin in the second, after capitalizing on a mistake/tiredness, due to "inexperience" of Carwin with fights lasting more than 3 minutes  . 

The funny thing is, there was almost two minutes of un-returned blows from Lesnar, which constitutes a fight stoppage. He covered up and took alot of it. Carwin went a little blind and started hitting whatever he could touch (several impatient blows to Lesnars covering arms/fists), and effectively punched himself out. 

All in all, Lesnar won the fight, and did so by utilizing his skills/abilites. However, I think Lesnar is now seeing that he isn't untouchable, and if Carwin would've fought just a tad smarter and the referee just a little bit more stringent, Lesnar wouldn't have the title. From what I have read, it seemed like Lesnar took on a more humble approach to his win in the post fight interview (I couldn't find any coverage yet, so I dont know). Maybe Lesnar's illness, and near loss might have started to humble him a little bit.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Woooo Hooo! A MMA thread 

How crazy was the Brock v Shane Fight? Shane nearly finished him in the first round! Brock somehow managed to survive, comes out the 2nd round and submits him. Who the hell would've thought it would end via arm triangle from Brock . I guess people saw Brocks chin on display 

Glad the Ref let it go. It's a title fight so it was a good choice not to stop it, Brock was hurt but seem to scramble and recover when he had to. Would've been a shame to stop it and then there be controversy over the decision 

The Leben v Akiyama fight was a war as well. Leben has zombie powers for sure. He kept getting tagged and just ambles forward all the time throwing bombs. Great fight.

Also, as an Aussie it was awesome to see George get the victory over Kurt Pellegrino. He has launched himself into into the top tier of lightweights for sure.

All in all I thought it was a pretty good UFC. We even got the prelims for free, which was awesome because I got to see the Harris knockout slam


----------



## Raoul Duke

Esp Griffyn said:


> MMA should never have been fought in the cage,



Dude, MMA in a cage/enclosure is WAY better. Just think of all the times fights got stopped because a fighter was sliding/hanging out of the ring. They were always standing them up, taking them into the center of the ring, attempting to get them into the same position and then starting the fight again.

Really killed the natural momentum of the fight I felt


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, and how the hell is Shogun "done" when he's the light heavyweight champion  

What's happened to this golden age of heavyweight fighters is something that happens to every athlete, age. That, and you can only take so many hits to the noggin before you can't take it anymore. Look at when Gonzaga killed Cro Cop with that leg kick, or when Rampage broke Wanderlei's soul in their third fight. Shit, Chuck Liddell used to have a chin, and now if wind touches it too hard, he does the stanky leg. Trust me, man, I'm as big of a Pride fan as there is, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy the UFC. The fighters now are quicker, stronger, more agile, and they bring more and more styles of combat to the octagon.


----------



## Raoul Duke

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, and how the hell is Shogun "done" when he's the light heavyweight champion



Sad thing is, Shogun messed up his knee again and apparently wont be able to defend his title to very late this year or early next year 

Talks of an Interim title have been rumored due to this. It would have to be Rashad versus someone as he was promised Shogun after beating Rampage but I'm not sure who they would put against him.

Its a shame because I was looking forward to Shogun V Rashad


Also Brock is set to face Cain now which should be a awesome fight


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, I've been waiting for awhile to see Cain fight Brock. I think he's a bit more versatile of a fighter than Carwin, though I don't think he has quite as much power in his hands. 

They could do a Rashad/Rampage 2 for the interim title, since Rashad leaned on him for two rounds to win that fight. I'm convinced that if they fight again, Quinton will beat him to death.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Raoul Duke said:


> Dude, MMA in a cage/enclosure is WAY better. Just think of all the times fights got stopped because a fighter was sliding/hanging out of the ring. They were always standing them up, taking them into the center of the ring, attempting to get them into the same position and then starting the fight again.
> 
> Really killed the natural momentum of the fight I felt



The UFC refs are much slower to stand fights up than Pride ones were. In Pride if a wrestler wanted to take it to the ground they had to remain active, which meant making significant attempts to damage the opponent, whereas the UFC ref's defition of "staying active" is grabbing and making light punches which aren't really progressive. If fighters were through the ropes they got brought back to the centre of the ring, an intrusion of 7 or 8 seconds at most, whereas in a cage you can see someone jammed against it for entire rounds and nothing happens. Clearly this is worse for the flow of the fight than centre resets and Pride-style quick stand ups.

As for Shogun being done, he is wracked by injuries these days and he is still pretty young. Back in Pride he kept up a tremendous pace, beating many great names and being a really exciting fighter to watch (although you can blame pony US rules for not letting him use his stamps and soccer kicks style), and if you look at his UFC record, he has won 3 fights in about 3 years. Liddell, Coleman and Machida? Really? Two past-it bums who were never that great anyway and Machida who I have never rated. And his next fight, Rashad Evans - Shogun could have been in for a tough fight when a couple of years ago he would have absolutely steam rollered a bum like Evans, but I suppose it won't happen now anyway.


----------



## 6string40

Whether you like Brock's personality or not, you have to admit he is a great fighter who is still learning MMA and is simply a freak of nature. No one that big should move that fast. He has been much more down to earth since his illness and seems more respectful now. I think getting his ass handed to him in the first round by Carwin really gave him a wake up call...as in, he's really not as untouchable as he once thought. If that was Cain the other night, Brock would have been smoked b/c he won't gas out. He now realizes how much more work he's gonna have to put in for the Cain fight.

As far as LHW...who faces Rashad for the Interim? Does Machida get another shot at it since he was 1-1 vs Shogun? Who else is there? Franklin? Little Nog? Forrest? Hamill? Rematch with Rampage? There just doesn't seem to be much left in that division...one that was supposedly at one time the best of the best.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Lesnar winning again, by submission, made my night, 

I dearly miss the old days of UFC.


----------



## Raoul Duke

6string40 said:


> Whether you like Brock's personality or not, you have to admit he is a great fighter who is still learning MMA and is simply a freak of nature. No one that big should move that fast. He has been much more down to earth since his illness and seems more respectful now. I think getting his ass handed to him in the first round by Carwin really gave him a wake up call...as in, he's really not as untouchable as he once thought. If that was Cain the other night, Brock would have been smoked b/c he won't gas out. He now realizes how much more work he's gonna have to put in for the Cain fight.
> 
> As far as LHW...who faces Rashad for the Interim? Does Machida get another shot at it since he was 1-1 vs Shogun? Who else is there? Franklin? Little Nog? Forrest? Hamill? Rematch with Rampage? There just doesn't seem to be much left in that division...one that was supposedly at one time the best of the best.



Brock definitely showed a change in personality after the Carwin fight. When he was going to get interviewed I was almost cringing waiting to hear what he was going to say. He was rather humble and I think the whole diverticulitis episode has made him appreciate life in general alot more. Seeing him interviewed after the fight he said that he wasn't really happy with his performance in the first round and he knows he has a lot to work on.

Some people have hinted at Evans V Machida 2 for the interim. I have also read that they might make Rampage fight little Nog and then the winner of that faces Rashad for the interim. 
I don't really think little Nog deserves that chance after he was almost beaten by Brilz . I actually thought Brilz had done enough to win up until getting caught in a crucifix in towards the end of the 3rd round. Even then it was a close decision

Either way I think now that Rampage has finished "The A - Team" he will get back into shape and smash whoever he faces next....unless that person is Shogun  . I'm sure we all remember that fight in Pride 

Jon Jones and Ryan Bader are being toted as future contenders as well. The winner of Matyushenko V Jones will apparently face Bader for a possible future title shot.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Speaking of that Brilz/Nog fight, I really thought Brilz did enough to win that fight as well. Shame that he lost. 

On another subject, anybody see Gerald Harris slam Dave Branch to death? Reminded me of Rampage's KO slam of Ricardo Arona. Harris showed why sometimes its not a good idea to jump to pull guard. That was fucking vicious.


----------



## Raoul Duke

That slam was awesome  I was actually saying to my mate how I haven't seen a KO slam in the UFC in a long time while that fight was going on 

After he got semi slammed in the first 2 rounds I thought Branch would realize "Hey, maybe this isn't such a good idea..."

Nope, he tries to jump guard and gets slammed unconscious. So good!

On the subject of Brilz - I am really excited to see who he fights next. Dude showed he has balls and the skill to back them up. The UFC asked 3 dudes to step up and fight little Nog before Brilz manned up . Brilz V Forrest would be awesome I think

Also, we might see Brock v Cain sooner than we think. The UFC is struggling to find a main event for 119 and want to make it happen

Health permitting, Brock Lesnar vs. Cain Velasquez could be UFC 119 headliner | MMAjunkie.com


----------



## 6string40

Raoul Duke said:


> I don't really think little Nog deserves that chance after he was almost beaten by Brilz . I actually thought Brilz had done enough to win up until getting caught in a crucifix in towards the end of the 3rd round. Even then it was a close decision
> 
> Jon Jones and Ryan Bader are being toted as future contenders as well. The winner of Matyushenko V Jones will apparently face Bader for a possible future title shot.



Agreed on the Brilz fight. Little Nog was being touted as the next in line and he didn't show it in that fight.

I'd like to see the winner of Jones/Bader fight the winner of Rampage/Little Nog for the right to fight Evans for the Interim. Gives an up-and-comer and a veteran a shot.


----------



## Arterial

any of you guys know Shinya Aoki?

He's without a doubt one of the best grapplers in MMA. 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinya_Aoki 

Highlights Video 
 

K-1 fight again Mizuto Hirota (Not for the lighthearted) 
 

If not, what do you guys think?


----------



## jymellis

i miss igor vovchanchyn



and genki sudo


----------



## Raoul Duke

Looks like we won't have to wait all that long to see this fight 



> Brock Lesnar will defend his heavyweight crown against unbeaten American Kickboxing Academy thoroughbred Cain Velasquez in the UFC 121 main event on Oct. 23 at the Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif.
> Lesnar confirmed the bout as signed via Twitter. MMAFighting.com on Friday was first to report the blockbuster matchup.
> 
> In just six professional fights, Lesnar has ascended to the top of the heavyweight division. A four-time collegiate All-American wrestler, he won a Div. I national championship at the University of Minnesota in 2000. Lesnar submitted the previously unbeaten Shane Carwin with a second-round arm-triangle choke in the UFC 116 headliner one week ago in Las Vegas, as he returned to the cage following a lengthy illness. Since entering mixed martial arts in 2007, the 6-foot-3, 265-pound former World Wrestling Entertainment superstar has become the sport&#8217;s biggest box office draw. Lesnar holds other notable wins against UFC hall of famer Randy Couture, former UFC heavyweight champion Frank Mir and Pride Fighting Championships veteran Heath Herring.
> 
> Velasquez has finished seven of his first eight foes, five of them inside one round. The 27-year-old last appeared at UFC 110 in February, when he blasted through beloved Brazilian Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira in a little more than two minutes. A junior college national champion, Velasquez was a two-time All-American wrestler at Arizona State University. Victories against French kickboxer Cheick Kongo and former International Fight League standout Ben Rothwell anchor his resume.









I think Brock wins this fight . Cain will be a hell of a challenge though. His striking is very technical and diverse and I'm sure he'll have alot of confidence after destroying Nogueira @ 110

I was at that event and you could hear the shot that dropped him from the 5th row


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm really stoked to see that fight. It'll make a great birthday present!


----------



## pero

So, with Minotaur out with an injury, Mirko Cro Cop has stepped in to take his place in a battle against Frank Mir at UFC 119's main event.
This fight came so unexpected,because Mirko already said in our media that he will take a break and he reduced his training, and now in only 5 weeks time he will go against Mir
It will be a very interesting fight.



anyway Go Mirko


----------



## mattofvengeance

I have a feeling Cro Cop is going to get his ass beat.


----------



## Raoul Duke

mattofvengeance said:


> I have a feeling Cro Cop is going to get his ass beat.



Cro Cops only chance is to finish it early I reckon. Come in all guns blazing and try to overwhelm Mir

There is a very high probability he is going to get his ass choked 

Also I'm rather pumped for UFC 118 this weekend. It will prove if Frankie Edgar got lucky the first fight with BJ. I have a feeling BJ is going to come out and destroy him Joe Stevenson style 

Then there is the freak show of James Toney V Randy Couture. James Toney has a chance of knocking Randy out but when it goes to the ground it will be good night I predict


----------



## mattofvengeance

UFC119 this weekend! I had heard Cro Cop was going to pull out of his fight with Mir due to an eye injury in his final training session, but it appears he's been cleared to fight. I think he's going to get stomped, but I would love to see him kick Mir's cocky ass. I also can't wait for Ryan Bader to pummel Little Nog.


----------



## Frey

As far as UFC 119...

I'm really pulling for Mirko against Mir. I actually like Mir alot but Mirko is my second favorite MMA fighter of all time. I think this fight will determine if Mirko is destined to just fight chumps and no-names the rest of his career or if he's got it in him to steam-roll his way to a title shot and end his career the way I would hope as the UFC Heavyweight Champ (then again Cain Velasquez will be no easy win). If he goes into this fight hungry and aggressive then I think he can pull it off for sure but if he doesn't care than he probably doesn't have a good fight ahead of him.

I also really would like Bader to win and I think it's pretty likely that he will. Also with implications of a title contention match against Jon Jones I would much rather see Bader face him. I think Ryan Bader vs Jon Jones would be a great match up. Jon Jones will probably win but I don't think it's one sided at all and I do think Bader could pull it off.

Not vastly interested in the rest of the matchups...

Tomorrow night let's see Mirko send Mir to the cemetary!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pero

Mirko got poked in the eye by his sparing partner on the last training before the fight, and his cornea got cut. He says he will have to be extra careful not to get hit in that eye during the fight because it still hurts and he doesn`t have perfect vision. 

here`s a link to the pic of the injury ......maybe NSFW
Ekskluzivno: Fotografija krvavog oka zbog kojeg su Cro Copu sugerirali da otka

and, I just red he`s gonna get paid 1,2mil$ for tonight`s fight,

anyway, it`s gonna be a long night, the fight is in 4AM my local time


----------



## Fzau

Woohoo, I'm starting with MMA next week


----------



## Frey

119 was infuriating for me! Everyone I was rooting for lost and most of the fights bored me to tears... It looks like Mirko's career is over, what a run though...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, the majority of those fights were extremely boring. I'm glad to see Ryan Bader win, and despite wanting him to lose, Mir came out on top. UFC120 is alright, but I'm really really really looking forward to 121.


----------



## Randy

Glad to see Bader win this one; dunno how I feel about the Mir - Cro Cop fight. Frank looks like he's matured as a fighter, though... so I respect that. Pulling off a last round knockout (even if it's with your knee) takes some talent, so I applaud him. Mirko looked weak from the second the bell rang, though.


----------



## Frey

Yes 121 should be great! I'm looking forward to seeing Cain rip Brock's head from his shoulders. Great card overall but probably my second most anticipated fight on that card is Schaub vs Gonzaga. I really love Schaub and I think he has what it takes to be a top 5 heavyweight. I'm glad Bader won as well, that bit of ground and pound in the first was intense. Also despite Mir's ego and poor performance against Mirko (even though he KO'd Mirko) I think he is a fantastic fighter. Mirko really didn't look to great... I think he's destined to fight the scrubs of the UFC from now on.


----------



## pero

Frey said:


> 119 was infuriating for me! Everyone I was rooting for lost and most of the fights bored me to tears... It looks like Mirko's career is over, what a run though...




He says he´s gonna rest till the end of this year, but he plans at least two more fights in the future


----------



## -K4G-

Anyone saw 121? 
I'm a Lesnar fan but damn does he looks amateurish compared to Cain?
And the Sanchez fight was pretty amazing too. Glad he went back to Greg Jackson's camp. He looked totally different compared to the BJ Penn fight.


----------



## Riffer

-K4G- said:


> Anyone saw 121?
> I'm a Lesnar fan but damn does he looks amateurish compared to Cain?
> And the Sanchez fight was pretty amazing too. Glad he went back to Greg Jackson's camp. He looked totally different compared to the BJ Penn fight.


 Yeah I watched it. I picked every fight correct except for the Sanchez one. I was a huge Sanchez fan before but then afer the losses to BJ and the Jon Hathaway I was kinda over him. So I picked Thiago to win but the one time I root against Sanchez, that's when he goes all out and destorys someone. But the Lesnar fight. I was rooting for Velasquez. I never liked Brock. He's a good fighter and has a huge future even after this loss. But I didn't agree with the title shot he got with a 1-1 record to begin with. And he came off as a jerk in some interviews and he was just a big dude with alot of power. He has gotten alot better since he first got into the UFC though for sure. And he has slowly won me over with time. But I'm glad he got a reality check with this loss to Cain.


----------



## Rommel

I was pulling for Thiago, but Diego did a great job. I was surprised that Brock came out like he did. I thought he was going to let Cain come to him.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Anybody watching Rampage vs Machida tonight? Phil Davis just pulled off a one handed kimura. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## coldm51

Their was a lot of controversy on Rampage's split decision win.. I believe he won it fair and square.. Lyoto is by far a legit fighter and I would still consider him top pound-for-pound in the world but I just don't think he came with his piss on fire for the match that night.


----------



## spkenn5

-K4G- said:


> Anyone saw 121?
> I'm a Lesnar fan but damn does he looks amateurish compared to Cain?



i know im late, i just noticed that we have mma thread here lol. oh boy lesnar did the same thing he did when he first fought mir, he went all out and ran out of gas... very dissapointing loss. im a lesnar fan, but when it comes to technique, the guy is a joke. he is all force. i still remember back when people was questioning about lesnar vs fedor, fedor would thrash him.


----------



## mattofvengeance

coldm51 said:


> Their was a lot of controversy on Rampage's split decision win.. I believe he won it fair and square.. Lyoto is by far a legit fighter and I would still consider him top pound-for-pound in the world but I just don't think he came with his piss on fire for the match that night.



There's no doubt in my mind Rampage won that fight. He was constantly the aggressor, landed more shots, and pretty much controlled that fight. I can't wait for the rematch, as well as the Rampage/Rashad rematch.


----------



## coldm51

Koscheck Vs. GSP

This match had a lot of smack talk from Kos to GSP and Canada. GSP had all good intentions coming into the bout by just sticking to his game plan, coming out with the win, and shutting up Kos. Kos on the other hand just wanted to show that he is better than GSP and a lot improved fighter than their last bout. Overall the harder worker came out victorious and loser starts all over again.... In other words GSP stays at the top for the lb-for-lb chart while Kos goes home and has to work his way back on top for #1 contender.

All in my opinion..


----------



## coldm51

Edgar vs. Maynard

I see Edgar pulling out the victor this time not only because he looks and fights better than ever.. but because I'm sure he wants that win on the only man that has beaten him in the UFC. On the other hand though.. Maynard is hungry for that title and is undefeated (already beat Edgar once) so I think this is gonna be a crazy match-up.


----------



## mattofvengeance

coldm51 said:


> Koscheck Vs. GSP
> 
> This match had a lot of smack talk from Kos to GSP and Canada. GSP had all good intentions coming into the bout by just sticking to his game plan, coming out with the win, and shutting up Kos. Kos on the other hand just wanted to show that he is better than GSP and a lot improved fighter than their last bout. Overall the harder worker came out victorious and loser starts all over again.... In other words GSP stays at the top for the lb-for-lb chart while Kos goes home and has to work his way back on top for #1 contender.
> 
> All in my opinion..



Your opinion is correct, and I'm so glad Kos got beat. Would've preferred a GSP KO, but knowing how those two fight, I knew it would be a five round, drag out fight.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I'm hanging out to see the Chris Camozzi vs Kyle Noke fight @ UFC 127 as I think Kyle's awesome, main card is BJ Penn vs Jon Fitch, Michael Bisping vs Jorge Rivera and George Sotiropoulos vs Dennis Siver. Other names for the card include Nick Ring, Ross Pearson and Chris LLLLLLLights out Lytle.

UFC 126 saw some interesting fights. The spectacular Anderson Silva vs Vitor Belfort, and the Jon "Dhalsim" Jones VS Ryan Bader was a surprise.

UFC 127 is being held in Sydney, Australia. It's next weekend, would love to have gone but loads of tickets were bought by scalpers and are on ebay for as much as AU$1500!


----------



## aslsmm

hey did you guys hear that oregon state is trying to get colleiget MMA started. apparently they wanna replace the college wrestling programs with it. Oregon and Oregon st had amazing wrestling teams but they dropped them because they wernt bringing in enough revanue for the schools. they replaced UofO wrestling with womens Soccer and Os just dropped it. little known fact is that rand coture was the wrestling coach at Os, he is really helping the MMA program out at OS. they did a trial run at the civil war in 2010, Oregon vs Oregon st. Oregon won (of course) but they are hoping that it picks up momentum. can you imagine a college MMA season!!!!! holy crap! that would be as bad ass as it gets. now i have always been a die hard duck fan but if randy coaches the OS MMA team i may find a reason to go there instead.haha. i cant find any youtube clips but they had the meet at college game day. any way just thought it would be totally bad to have college mma.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

aslsmm said:


> hey did you guys hear that oregon state is trying to get colleiget MMA started...



This would indeed be totally awesome. I bet Dana White would find some way of getting his grubby little hands on it. I can imagine there would be so many kids in college who have amazing skills and energy. And of course some hopeless bastards who are just running on heart  It'd be awesome to see college vs college in an MMA event.

Either way I just want more sanctioned violence. I've exhausted Pride and K1, I've seen every TUF season, and nearly all UFC events, including Fight Night events. 

I definitely want more frequency with the seasons of The Ultimate Fighter. Every season has yielded great fighters, and have just been great to watch. Maybe some East VS West rivalry. I don't give a fuck, I want to see MMA advancing, becoming more widespread, and advancing the skills of KO artists, submission artists, and generally advancing the ancient art of hand to hand combat.

What I don't like about modern sports and the UFC in particular is the HUGE amount of energy drink bullshit (Red Bull, Rockstar, Monster, etc), it's beyond ridiculous. No athlete drinks that shit, it's poison. Loads of my students drink that crap and cannot think of a reason why when prompted.


----------



## MFB

I don't mind MMA being more widespread, but would you guys mind pumping out less douchey clothing lines? I'm sick of seeing every tool with a six pack walk around in a Tapout shirt like he knows what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## aslsmm

MFB said:


> I don't mind MMA being more widespread, but would you guys mind pumping out less douchey clothing lines? I'm sick of seeing every tool with a six pack walk around in a Tapout shirt like he knows what the fuck he's doing.


 

hahahaahahaha, yeah nothing says bad ass like a flour de lance surrounded by roses and barb wire.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unfortunately for us metal heads who also follow MMA, we get twice as much of that Affliction/Tapout crap.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

The clothing I would never go near. I don't give a shit about others wearing it though, because wearing something associated with any martial art sooner or later results in someone challenging your fighting abilities. Sure it's a bit of a dick move to wear that stuff out and around like it's a piece of fashionable clothing, thinking you're the toughest guy in the room...but the people who wear that stuff tend to find the consequences out pretty quickly when just about everyone in a public place who wants to fight goes for them, especially when alcohol is involved. 
Don't be too harsh on the douchbags, they'll get what's coming to them. The ones who know what they're doing will get a chance to prove it. The ones who don't will get the message and stop wearing shirts which make them feel macho, and will go back to wearing clothing which results in NOT getting their faces punched. Nothing says "cause me bodily harm" to intoxicated angry men like some visibly unfit, cocky, underweight or overweight guy wearing a Tapout/Venum/Affliction/etc shirt when going to a pub, club or bar. 


I watched UFC 127 live today in a pub, sure there's gonna be a few people wearing MMA merchandise which suggests they know how to perform a Peruvian necktie. But some are genuinely skilled. There were a few local martial arts academies which were being represented, and a few mates of mine there who chose to wear that sort of stuff have extensive kickboxing, boxing and muay thai experience, for example.

Wearing that crap is just another form of chest-beating for those without practical experience, while others who live and breathe MMA either wear it all the time and don't think about it, or wear non-mma related clothing and go under the aggressive drunk radar, for the most part.

UFC 127 was good. All fights were entertaining and interesting.


----------



## NecroSamist

Anyone one else ready for 129? I'm really intrigued by the Machida/Couture fight. Cant really call that one, it should be good tho. Looking forward to GSP/Shields as well.


----------



## mhickman2

I'm thinking between the couture vs. machida fight their takedowns and takedown defenses are going to pretty much cancel eachother out. I'm picking machida because of his elusiveness and explosiveness in his ju jitzu. Randy definitely has the advantage against the cage because of his dirty boxing. Getting Machida there will be his biggest challenge.

Shields vs. GSP, I'm picking GSP. The guy is probably the most technically and mentally sound guy in MMA. He has no holes. The only way I see GSP losing that fight is by knockout.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I've boycotted ordering GSP PPV's unless there are at least two more interesting fights on the card because I know that the GSP fight will be five rounds of takedowns and him controlling the fight. While he is a technically superb fighter, that shit bores me. 

Speaking of technically superb fighters, how long do you guys think Jon Jones can hang on to that belt? Honestly I've never seen anything like him. He combines elite wrestling talent like GSP has, but with even better striking. He made Shogun look absolutely silly, and I think he's going to kill Rashad.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I know 129 is held in Toronto, but jesus - it's basically Canada VS USA being that out of the 24 fighters on the card, the only non CAN/USA fighters are Lyoto Machida, Jose Aldo and Vladimir Matyushenko 




NecroSamist said:


> Anyone one else ready for 129? I'm really intrigued by the Machida/Couture fight. Cant really call that one, it should be good tho. Looking forward to GSP/Shields as well.



Tough to call, they're both so seasoned but with strengths in different areas, who the hell knows how that's going to go down?



mhickman2 said:


> Shields vs. GSP, I'm picking GSP. The guy is probably the most technically and mentally sound guy in MMA. He has no holes. The only way I see GSP losing that fight is by knockout.



Agreed, I just hope this is an exciting fight to watch. Shields' striking is great, but GSP's skills make him a more balanced fighter. Again, could be anyone's guess.



mattofvengeance said:


> I've boycotted ordering GSP PPV's unless there are at least two more interesting fights on the card because I know that the GSP fight will be five rounds of takedowns and him controlling the fight. While he is a technically superb fighter, that shit bores me.



There's no heavy or even light heavy fights on the card, that might be an influencing factor too.



mattofvengeance said:


> Speaking of technically superb fighters, how long do you guys think Jon Jones can hang on to that belt? Honestly I've never seen anything like him. He combines elite wrestling talent like GSP has, but with even better striking. He made Shogun look absolutely silly, and I think he's going to kill Rashad.



I think Jones is young and inexperienced, but not necessarily in a bad way. We'll only see him get better from here. He definitely made Shogun look amateurish and will undoubtedly walk through Rashad. But the sport is absolutely crazy - new elite fighters are coming out of the woodwork all the time. All it's gonna take is a slightly lankier and heavier Diego Sanchez, someone hellbent on victory.


----------



## Solodini

I loved Machida's victory, especially being the 2nd after Silva so recently to KO by front kick.

GSP/Shields was pretty boring due to how well matched they were. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens in Silva's next fight and to see if he and GSP are brought together. GSP will need to be given a chance to bulk slowly, though. Don't want to lose GSP's character as a fighter.

Jones is certainly talented, as much as I hate that word. I do think he's a little too reckless but maybe that's what UFC needs to shake people up a bit. He seems like he could be like an unpolished Anderson Silva. We'll see!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Hendo just got him men!!!
edit; Dan Henderson just whooped (first round KO) FEDOR, wow, thats how I wish all mma fights would pace.


----------



## Solodini

Was this a fight night event?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Was this a fight night event?


 
Strikeforce on Showtime, although after this victory you can expect to see Dan Henderson back in the thick in UFC real soon.

Also tonight the Brazzillians just kicked our ass all over the place.
Silva wins.
Big Nog wins.
Rua wins.

All 3 headliners went to the Brazillians.


----------



## ZachTheRipper

Cain Velasquez v. Junior Dos Santos  is going to headline the very first UFC even held on Fox...for free!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

ZachTheRipper said:


> Cain Velasquez v. Junior Dos Santos  is going to headline the very first UFC even held on Fox...for free!


 
I knew this fight was comming up, but had no idea of your other details.

Thanks for the info man!!!


----------



## ZachTheRipper

Just spreading the word. It's definitely a good year to be an MMA fan.


----------



## ZachTheRipper

Sorry for the double, but I must keep this thread alive as this is my favorite sport. 

Incase you missed this last weekend's Strikeforce event; tourney alternate Daniel Cormier trounced Antonio 'Bigfoot' Silva


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Watched it live as well. Can't wait for Cormier vs Barnett. I'd have to give huge edge to Cormier on quickness alone, even without the obvious wrestling advantage. 

Surely after he wins (or even loses for that matter) he'll be competing in the UFC.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'd have to see some more fights with Cormier, because I wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## ampoverload

Cormier reminded me of prime Fedor, damn how i miss those days.

Cormier has a broken hand (lol, also reminds me of prime Fedor with all his hand injuries), he might miss the finals.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dec 30th




UFC 141




R.I.P. Brock Lesnar 



UFC: Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem set for Dec. 30 - latimes.com

I really don't know why they're making it a five round bout. I'd be shocked if it's longer than two.


----------



## Vostre Roy

mattofvengeance said:


> Dec 30th
> 
> UFC 141
> 
> R.I.P. Brock Lesnar
> UFC: Brock Lesnar vs. Alistair Overeem set for Dec. 30 - latimes.com
> 
> I really don't know why they're making it a five round bout. I'd be shocked if it's longer than two.


 
Dana White said, about 3-4 months ago, that every main events, even those that aren't title defense, would be 5 rounds fight. I still agree with you tho, it won't last very long


----------



## ZachTheRipper

The Reem has been known to gas out pretty badly, especially if Brock keeps shooting takedowns on him. I honestly think this can go either way if Lesnar can make it out of the first stanza.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'll go with Lesnar. He'll not have to shoot takedowns often because Overeem will be spending the fight on his back. Lesnar by choke submission IMO.


----------



## mattofvengeance

I still think Reem's striking is gonna put Lesnar's suspect chin in trouble. Anyhow, UFC135 is this weekend. Who ya got? Rampage has been my favorite fighter since I started watching forever ago, and I would love to see him get his strap back, but Jones has been unstoppable. I'm extremely nervous about this fight.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay

As much as I would love to see 'Page pull it off, I can't see it happening. He's got a puncher's chance, I wouldn't give him any more than that though. I'm on the fence as to whether I like Jones or not, he's exciting to watch but he seems a bit arrogant. The fact that he made one of my favourite fighters look like shit last time out didn't help either.


----------



## metal_sam14

So fucking keen for Jones vs Rampage, if Rampage can get past those arms then Jones is a gonner, but if Jones can get him down its rape town for Rampage.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I as well would only give Jackson a puncher's chance. To me Jones is just to rangey AND to good of wrestler and athlete to have any problem engaging in tie-ups.
I see the knees and elbows of Jones as being Jackson's ultimate demise. Then there is the quickness factor that further handicaps Rampage.

new name; Quinten "face down in two round" Jackson (I hope anyways)


----------



## metal_sam14

TRENCHLORD said:


> I as well would only give Jackson a puncher's chance. To me Jones is just to rangey AND to good of wrestler and athlete to have any problem engaging in tie-ups.
> I see the knees and elbows of Jones as being Jackson's ultimate demise. Then there is the quickness factor that further handicaps Rampage.
> 
> new name; Quinten "face down in two round" Jackson (I hope anyways)



Agreed, and that last quote made me


----------



## muaddib09

Cormier was awesome. Doesn't he train with AKA? I think Barrnett and Cormier will cancel each others wrestling out. It will be a slug fest between these two.
Going with Page on this. He's got an good record, I think Page's power will stop flying spinning whatever. But speed kills and Jones has that in spades. WAR PAGE!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I believe Jones is going to finish the fight, but I'd like Jackson to be the victor. I hope Koscheck gets smashed, as I'm pretty sure he will. Nate Diaz and Travis Browne will win their fights, because they're both machines. Really hope Tony Ferguson gets destroyed too, he came across as a real cock on TUF. All in all, I see this being a highly entertaining card. Now the wait.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Cormier's striking was very rudimentary. I honestly hope he doesn't make it into the UFC with that lack of proper form and technique. Besides his obvious heavy hands, he looked like it was his first fight.

As far as Rampage and Jones goes, I give the advantage to Jones. Just like Wanderlei wub and Liddell noplease I don't believe that Rampage has gained the realization that MMA is no longer a brawlers sport. Everything nowadays is technique and skill.

Rampage isn't well rounded enough, being a one dimensional boxer, albeit a fairly good one, against a fighter like Jones, who is a great wrestler and utilizes MMA (another thing that I think Quinton forgot about was the term _mixed_ martial arts, not stand and trade and howl like a buffoon martial arts). 
Jones utilizes the clinch, knee and elbow strikes, grappling, every aspect of the game, whereas Quinton has had noticeable trouble with fighters whom actually realize what MMA means in the past because he is so one dimensional. 

I won't count in Rampage's past wrestling experience, because it now seems to be just that, a thing of the past.


----------



## rikwebb

Looking forward to Diaz/Gomi and Rampage/Jones tonight. 

Going over to Vegas for 137 then going to 138 the week after. Wish Diaz was still facing GSP but him and BJ will still be a cracking fight.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

TRENCHLORD said:


> I as well would only give Jackson a puncher's chance. To me Jones is just to rangey AND to good of wrestler and athlete to have any problem engaging in tie-ups.
> I see the knees and elbows of Jones as being Jackson's ultimate demise. Then there is the quickness factor that further handicaps Rampage.
> 
> new name; Quinten "face down in two round" Jackson (I hope anyways)


 
make that one round


----------



## straightshreddd

Jstring said:


> I won't count in Rampage's past wrestling experience, because it now seems to be just that, a thing of the past.


 
Although I agree with you 100%, Rampage is a blue belt in BJJ now. Not to say that will stand up to Jones' wrestling skills and training under Greg Jackson, but it does mean he realizes his weakness on the ground and has been trying to do something about it. Also, in the Pride days Rampage had some respectable clinch-work utilizing knees and bows and solid control, so hopefully he is seeing all of this and is coming up with a serious gameplan. I also think Jones is gonna take this fight. He deserves it more and is so well-rounded and athletic that it's scary. But, I won't be surprised if Rampage comes outta nowwhere with some crazy shit. I'm rootin' for both of them and am very excited for this fight.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I showed up to the pub a bit late so I didn't catch all the fights. No spoilers for people who haven't seen it yet, but some of the results and some fights themselves were disappointing. Call me bitter and hard to please but fights these days VERY rarely live up to the hype. The unheard of guys with nothing to lose go hard at it, creating spectacular fights. Speaking of unheard of guys in MMA creating great fights, some of the fights in the opener of season 14 of the ultimate fighter were awesome, looks like a great season with a lot of talent.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Hey MMA fans, I just posted a new thread in the Game's subforum, here is a little online MMA game:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/co...74835-mmarmy-online-mma-game.html#post2708696


----------



## TRENCHLORD

12 more days until beatdown.

Live on Fox

Heavyweight Championship Of The World- Cain Velesquez VS Junior Dos Santos

Who ya pickin? I'm gonna say Cain wins it in round 2 by stoppage due to strikes.

I think both these guys are incredible athletes, but I think Velesquez is more likely to be unfazed by Jr's punches than vice-versa. Cain's head alone must weigh more than my triple rec.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Come on MMA buddies, where are ya?

I never thought I'd see it, but Chris Leban just quit and gave up.
Mark Munoz just wore him down cardiovascularly, and in his weakened state he didn't want the things Munoz was giving him.

Leban has been great for the sport, and although I personally am not a big fan of his, it's always fun to watch him dog people out in a street type brawl.

The problem he had tonight was that Munoz wouldn't stop coming forward and wouldn't alow him to rest while stalking as Leban usually does with guys who are afraid to stand and bang.

Tonight was proof once again that "fatigue makes cowards of us all".


----------



## Solodini

Do you mean quit as in quit the UFC? Good riddance.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Do you mean quit as in quit the UFC? Good riddance.


 
Yeah Lebans got that punk/thug quality that I love to hate as well.
I prefer the somewhat more humble type, but then again those trashy talkers really put the asses in the seats I guess.

He said he couldn't see because the blood was running down into his right eye from a cut about an inch above. But the case was that he was hurt, tired, and already convinced he was gonna lose this one. If he'd felt like he was the better man this night, he'd continued on like he usually does.

Munoz would like a chance at Anderson Silva next, as would just about all the main contenders, but really I think he should have to face Sonan, and Sonan I think should have to fight Munoz before either one deserve a chance at the belt. If they make the Silva vs Sonan rematch happen, then a Munoz vs Brian Stan would be an obviously great matchup.


----------



## skoatdestroy

i dont think sonnen should get silva right after stann (don't get me wrong stann is a fucking monster) but munoz vs. sonnen would be a great matchup. Either guy would be able to give silva a decent run for his money (granted either way it would have to be a ground battle the whole fight for either guy to have a chance against silva) but i actually like munoz against silva better because munoz doesn't have pillow punches like sonnen he throws some fucking bombs!!!!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

skoatdestroy said:


> i dont think sonnen should get silva right after stann (don't get me wrong stann is a fucking monster) but munoz vs. sonnen would be a great matchup. Either guy would be able to give silva a decent run for his money (granted either way it would have to be a ground battle the whole fight for either guy to have a chance against silva) but i actually like munoz against silva better because munoz doesn't have pillow punches like sonnen he throws some fucking bombs!!!!!


 
very true.
The only thing about Munoz that I didn't like was the way he kept getting his damm head trapped. Although Silva really isn't the strongest guy so it maybe wouldn't come into play as much as it did the other night.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm going with a knockout on the Velasquez (W) vs. Dos Santos fight (L). 

I'm not all that surprised about Leban. He does have his street brawler style and his cockiness that's either a love/hate with everybody, but even back on the Ultimate Fighter he was such a sore loser when things didn't go his way. He has made a lot of improvements since then, but no way he'd lose his baby attitude.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Since this hasn't been brought up yet, who are you guys rooting for to win this season of The Ultimate Fighter? (Fighters and coaches)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'll see how things are looking tonight and post back later (I know that's cheating lol), as I've momentarily forgot what the sem-final matches are.

As far as the coaches go, I'm 100% rooting for Miller in the December coaches showdown. I'm ussually the type to go against a dude with the crazy hair and all, but after hearing him coach on the show I'm now a fan.
And Bisping is just Bisping (lol).


----------



## Guitarmiester

I haven't been keeping up with the Ultimate Fighter series like I used to. This current season has been really good, from the little I've seen. I followed most of the previous seasons and have been getting sick of the guys who show up and are nothing but talk. Once they get into the octagon they've got no game, no technique, and are scared shitless to take any risks in shooting in on their opponent or take a swing. This current season has a lot of actual fighters who really deserve to be on the show for once. 

As for the coaches, I have to go with Bisping. He's gotten cocky as hell since winning the Ultimate Fighter, but still doesn't top how irritating Miller can be. At the end of the day, he really does put on a show and is a solid fighter.


----------



## Betterlaidplans

My predictions:

Dos Santos will either knockout or get the decision over Cain. I think either fighter deserves the belt but Cain won't be able to deal with Dos Santos' boxing technique. Technique with power trump just power every time. But on a side note the Guida-Henderson fight should be a good one. Guida handled Petis and Petis handled Henderson so Guida will probably take Henderson.

Miller will submit Bisbing. Didn't really dig Bisbing's personality before the season. Really don't like him after seeing his BS during the season. Miller is under rated because of doing the bully beatdown show and how he chooses to get attention (hair, strangeness, etc) but he's going use Bisbing to make a statement.

As far as the ultimte fighters I'm not sure. I'm just glad (spoiler follows) dennis beat akira in the last episode. Akira annoyed me from first intro on the show. Dennis will be in the final for that weightclass for sure.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Betterlaidplans said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Dos Santos will either knockout or get the decision over Cain. I think either fighter deserves the belt but Cain won't be able to deal with Dos Santos' boxing technique. Technique with power trump just power every time. But on a side note the Guida-Henderson fight should be a good one. Guida handled Petis and Petis handled Henderson so Guida will probably take Henderson.
> 
> Miller will submit Bisbing. Didn't really dig Bisbing's personality before the season. Really don't like him after seeing his BS during the season. Miller is under rated because of doing the bully beatdown show and how he chooses to get attention (hair, strangeness, etc) but he's going use Bisbing to make a statement.
> 
> As far as the ultimte fighters I'm not sure. I'm just glad (spoiler follows) dennis beat akira in the last episode. Akira annoyed me from first intro on the show. Dennis will be in the final for that weightclass for sure.




Ah, heavyweight fights. My favorites. As far as Miller vs. Bisbing, I've been on Team Mayhem since Bully Beatdown, and seeing how Bisbing underrates Miller, I agree with Mayhem submitting Bisbing. I'm glad to hear Dennis beating Akira (somehow my recording got cancelled). Personally, I want Dustin Pague to win it all, can't remember he's in the same weight class as Dennis, I don't think so though. Can't wait for December 3rd.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Wham Bamm, over in 1 minute. Dos Santos is the new world champ.

I picked it wrong thinking Cain's head was an indestructable force, but thats what happens in this division I guess.


----------



## Betterlaidplans

TRENCHLORD said:


> Wham Bamm, over in 1 minute. Dos Santos is the new world champ.
> 
> I picked it wrong thinking Cain's head was an indestructable force, but thats what happens in this division I guess.



Nice(called it), was it a knockout though?


----------



## USMarine75

Wow an hour long broadcast for a 30 second fight... and no undercard, nothing? Not sure if UFC on FOX helped expand their fan base with this.... 

Also, the fact that it was more of a beatdown (owing to style matchup and being a heavyweight match) might scare off potential new viewers, too...


----------



## Solodini

You mean there weren't any prelims or anything?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Well it last a whole minute before the knockout (lol).

Marine is right, it's gonna actually serve to make the sport look shamm un-wow to the general public, and some might even think it was a fix or something. Any one who thinks that though should let Jr. (or even try not to let Jr.) hit them over the ear and see what happens.

I was certainly a little disappoint to say the least, but I'd rather have it real then have them sort of do a dance for awhile in order to fill the time slot more appropriatly.

Roy Nelson really must just have a head of granite because he took literally dozens of those shots to the skull and kept comming. But of coarse he was to slow to really pose much threat when he and Dos Santos fought, and also I think when they fought that Jr. was sort of in extra-cation mode to prevent something silly (like a submission) from derailing his title hopes.

Really he fought Carwin the same as Cain. Like someone who was scared enough to not screw around at all.
Carwin might well be a perfect match for Cain to get back on track, although it wouldn't be easy considering Carwin is also a one punch threat and can also wrestle at anyone's level. Carwin runs out of gas after one round though, so if Cain would just make it on the ground for 5-7min the fight would be his for the taking.

I believe Jr. can treat a Lesner matchup just like he did this one, and I think the out come would be the same. With Overeem as his next foe (if he defeats lesner) the Dos Sasntos camp might have to get a bit more creative and maybe box his ears (lol).
Same plan different day.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> You mean there weren't any prelims or anything?


 
There were, they just weren't televised on Fox. They were offered on live stream I think (not sure on which website).


----------



## Solodini

Hopefully the prelims will be available elsewhere for after the fact viewing.


----------



## USMarine75

TRENCHLORD said:


> There were, they just weren't televised on Fox. They were offered on live stream I think (not sure on which website).



Mistake!

Yeah I'm a diehard fan, but if I wasn't, this wouldn't make me want to drop $50 for a PPV fight...


----------



## scherzo1928

They did show the prelims in here (on Fox). The Guida vs Henderson fight was pretty epic.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Hopefully the prelims will be available elsewhere for after the fact viewing.


 
Not sure in this particular case, but that's one thing I admire about UFC, that they do a great job of making fights available on Spike TV after the fact (usually within a few months at most).

Hell, I'm some what of a boxing fan (more so before UFC's rise), and I've still NEVER seen the first Ali vs Frasier fight at madison Square Garden .
Anyone know why they never show Ali/Frasier #1 ?
I assume it's a contract thing, but?


----------



## Robby the Robot

Well, Dustin Pauge is out.  Oh well. At least there's a chance for a member of Team Mayhem to take it all.

That being said...I'm stoked for December 3rd.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm pretty pissed. Apparently we don't have Fox in Colorado?! I was watching UFC Unleashed on Spike last weekend waiting for the free event on Fox, only to find out that I couldn't even find Fox.


----------



## skoatdestroy

so whats everyone's predictions for the fights tonight? (ufc 139) mine are henderson, silva (come on wandi!!!!!), faber, storey, bonnar, bader, mcdonald, lawlor, dos anjos, torres, brown, and castillo. what a stacked card


----------



## scherzo1928

Anyone saw Le's nose after the fight?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Hendo wins another disadvantaged fight. 
I'd like to see him fight for a title, but I really can't see him doing much with Jones. I mean he does have a puncher's chance of coarse, but that's about it VS Jones.

I'd really like to see him fight Rampage, and destroy Rampage.

Rua could be a good match for Evans, although I think Rua's toughness would prevail easily.


----------



## skoatdestroy

scherzo1928 said:


> Anyone saw Le's nose after the fight?


his nose was worse than rich franklins after anderson silva


----------



## skoatdestroy




----------



## TRENCHLORD

^ Oh well, breathing is kind of over-rated anyways (lol).


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Funny thing is though,You see a picture of Cung the day after and his looks fine


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Funny thing is though,You see a picture of Cung the day after and his looks fine


 
Most of them don't have the best looking noses and ears to begin with anyways .


----------



## Shogun

What`s everyone's thoughts on jones vs machida ? I think this will be the toughest challenge yet for jones. I think out of anyone lyoto has the best chance at beating jon jones.


----------



## Solodini

I agree on that. I think it's close to 50/50. I think Lyoto will try to take Jones down and keep him there but I think Jones will buck him off as he did Rua.


----------



## Aurochs34

I don't know guys, I'd like to see Machida do something here, but I just don't see him getting to Jones...


----------



## skoatdestroy

machida stands a good chance to win but jones is a monster all around. I think we will see machida only catch him with a couple of clean shots coming in so jones can try to engage in clinch work to try and bring him down to ground and pound. So i think as long as jones can keep this fight in close and on the ground he has got it, but him having to come into that range is where machida will test him. 60/40 jones 2nd round tko


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Shogun said:


> What`s everyone's thoughts on jones vs machida ? I think this will be the toughest challenge yet for jones. I think out of anyone lyoto has the best chance at beating jon jones.


 
Are you kidding? Machida got beat easily by shogun in their first match (although the blind judges didn't see it that way ), and thuroughly dominated by shogun the second time. 
I know he's not fighting shogun, he's fighting the guy who's made them all (shogun, jackson, bader, hammil, ect., ect.....) look like little boys.

Honestly can't see any of the 205 or less guys (including henderson or anderson silva) giving him a decent fight.

ALSO, HEADS UP EVERYONE,
tonights the coaches challenge fight FREE ON SPIKE.
Just as someone already has posted, my heart says Miller, but my head says Bisping. Hope it's a good fight though (meaning a Miller victory.


----------



## Shogun

TRENCHLORD said:


> Are you kidding? Machida got beat easily by shogun in their first match (although the blind judges didn't see it that way ), and thuroughly dominated by shogun the second time.
> I know he's not fighting shogun, he's fighting the guy who's made them all (shogun, jackson, bader, hammil, ect., ect.....) look like little boys.
> 
> Honestly can't see any of the 205 or less guys (including henderson or anderson silva) giving him a decent fight.
> 
> ALSO, HEADS UP EVERYONE,
> tonights the coaches challenge fight FREE ON SPIKE.
> Just as someone already has posted, my heart says Miller, but my head says Bisping. Hope it's a good fight though (meaning a Miller victory.



Machida's a better fighter than when he fought shogun.I think machida's style and elusiveness will be a big factor in this fight. Also he has really good takedown defense. I'm not saying machida is for sure gonna come out and beat jones, but i think he'll push jones and give him a good battle. Also i hope mayhem wins tonight too, i fucking hate bisping


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Anybody pickin Tito over little Nog, or Mir over Big Nog? I am both.

edit; Lets not talk about Bisping, alright (lol).


----------



## Shogun

Idk about tito but i'll definitely take frank mir, seeing as how he pretty much dominated in ther first fight


----------



## skoatdestroy

i think little nog is overrated and i give the fight to tito, big nog on the other hand is a fucking badass but at the same time im a big mir fan so i dont know who to call in this fight but i think nog is gonna try to force it to the ground and make it a grappling match and who knows whats gonna happen there


----------



## Shogun

Looks like jon jones is gonna be champion for a long time. As disappointed as i am that machida lost. I gotta give jones props. The only real challenge left for him is dan henderson, maybe rashad but i think jones would beat both of them. It's safe to say he's the real deal.

Did anyone see big nog's arm get snapped ? That shit looked nasty


----------



## TRENCHLORD

No, I'll have to wait see it on MMA Live or on Spike (dammit).
Not supprised though with Mir, at the post fight he was saying he'd fill in for Overeem in a couple weeks if he was to pull out VS Lesner because of a rumored injury (Dana White played dumb about it). 

I really think it's time for Tito to hang it up after this loss.

With Jones, I'd say Hendo should get him next. Hendo's had some magic lately, but he'd be way way undersized for this one.
Evans is quick and a great wrestler, but his chin is not exactly made of steel, so I'd give him very little chance against Jones, Rua, Machida (saw what happened last time lol).

As for the heavys, Cain and JDS are still the best IMO.
If they get to hook it up again I could see it going the other way or not.
They both have the power and quickness to defeat the rest of the division so why not just rematch them. Not normally the thing to do after a one minute KO, but I doubt Cain would come out boxing this time. He did try to take Jr. down last time, but was overly concerned with where he'd end up on the ground. Next time he just needs to get him tackled no matter what.


----------



## Shogun

UFC 141 Main Event : Brock Lesnar Vs Alistair Overeem

Who y'all got ? I've got overeem in this one


----------



## Phrygian

Overeem for sure! That dude is a beast.


Btw, anyone see this? 

Phuket NEWS: Manhunt launched for Phuket MMA brawler


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Hahahaha, so they're on the hunt for Judy Browning.
Man I couldn't stand him on UF show. He really needs a good one to squash his little 
man/woman syndrome (would probably just make it worse lol).

I'm picking Lesnar because I think he can control Overeem, whom I think is over rated.
Overeem was a K1 champ, but thats also where Bob Sapp had success so I don't give it much creadence here (in the UFC). And as a fan I just don't like Overeem.
Seen several of Overeem's strikeforce bouts and find him just plain unaggressive.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Best to just bury Browning!

As for Overeem/Lesnar...I wasn't impressed with Overeem's last fight against Werdum! Stats had Werdum winning the stand-up! Watching that fight, I could not figure why Werdum kept going to his bread & butter!?! Overeem was getting caught at will! 

That being said, I am not a big fan of Lesnar. If he is healthy, if he doesn't duck the stand-up, Lesnar should over-power Overeem! The problem for Lesnar, he doesn't like getting hit in the face, as well as a long lay-off! 

I got Lesnar. First/second round submission.

Off-topic/related- Gilbert Melendez needs to go up in weight class, to 170. I feel he's the only one who has a chance of beating 'Rush' Pierre! (Maybe Diaz)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Brock does kinda hate getting hit in the face. He just needs to pretend it's football for a moment and get the guy tackled, then hope for the best.

Same for anyone going up against Dos Santos. (which Lesnar stated he would do if given the chance)
(one fight at a time Brock, seeing though you've got your head caved the last couple outings, huhuhuh)

As for GSP, I can't see Diaz beating him. I kinda feel like it'll take a bigger guy coming down to beat him.
Ultimately I think so many years training at that level will take him down sooner than anyone else will.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I think Lesnar is talking his way into relevancy! One more loss, first round k.o.! I don't know, but he may be fighting Stefan Strive on Versus, superbowl Sunday. How funny would that be? Hahaha! 

Too easy, GSP, couldn't handle Charles Sonnen, Silva etc. Those guys are too used to a heavier weight. If they timed right, kept there strength, at a lighter weight, I don't see George standing much of a chance. Would love to see GSP vs. Sanchez, (said Melendez), Guida, Pettis maybe even Guillard( frustrating watching that kid). A younger guy, maybe more naturally athletic! But you know what...Belfort vs. Rush...I could go for that!


----------



## Solodini

I was pretty disappointed about Rory MacDonald being injured as I kinda see him as like a younger GSP. In a few years, I think it'd be nice to see the two of them face each other.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

McDonald...he hasn't fought anybody of note! Yeah he absolutely abused Lil' Diaz and had his way with that other guy(?) But at 155, there is a ton of talent he's got to get through, until he's even close to GSP. Yes, without a shadow of a doubt, when given the opportunity, Rory McDonald is a man-beast! 

I just think a little too soon for him to be mentioned with 'Rush'!


----------



## Solodini

I was thinking stylistic familiarity. His training seems to come from a good place, as well, as everything he does seems to be used as though one fluid discipline, rather than a bunch of stuff smudged together.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Absolutely! Similar in their fluidity! I was referring to threshold, test of will! Rush found his apon lose to Hughes! When McDonald finally has that test, how will he fair. Up until that first fight with Hughes, GSP beat very good fighters, making him the number one contender! It's just that we ALL have seen promise in a ton of fighters, that just hasn't panned out! McDonald will have to make a believer out of me before I put money down on the kid!

There was a friend of GSP that I thought was going to be the next 185 champ...David Loeasto(butchered last name/ black Canadian), loved that guy! Great stamina, elbows reverse thrust kicks, all the tools. Ran in to Franklin. He never got back to the top! 

Just sayin', show & prove! But...Good Luck to him!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Man, I'm hellaciously exicited about the next FOX card in late January from Chicago.

We got,
1st fight - Bisping vs Maia 185
2nd fight - Sonnan vs Munoz 185
3rd fight - Evans vs Davis 205

Not sure if we're getting prelims free or not.
I'm really going to have to ponder these awhile to make my picks.
Best fight 4sure IMO is Sonnan vs Munoz.


----------



## skoatdestroy

anyone watch the strikeforce card last night cyborg should be put up against guys in the featherweight devision i think she would do good, that chick is fucking scary


----------



## TRENCHLORD

skoatdestroy said:


> anyone watch the strikeforce card last night cyborg should be put up against guys in the featherweight devision i think she would do good, that chick is fucking scary


 
 I didn't see last night, but have seen her fight several times.
She is one scary lady/b----.
Like a female tyson, only with a deeper voice .
I think we'd have to go even smaller with the men for a good co-ed match. Like maybe Cyborg vs 98 pounders (not meant in a porno way).


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Sonnen vs. Munoz on that Fox card will be a massacre. Munoz is not capable of handling Sonnen, at all! Munoz has gotten lucky, the past (2) years! Leben is just a puncher, not to surprising to confuse him. He was out & almost beaten by Kendall Grove! 

Bisping vs. Maia, very interesting! Especially since Maia was embarrassed by Silva and decided to improve his striking abilities. Push

As for Davis, he's going to be revealed for just being an overly-athletic brother, with no real specific skills, just like Ovince St. Preaux was last night! 

The Fox cards, I believe, are going to take a while to get into a good groove. Fox is going to try and sell this sport to the casual Fox fan, instead of letting the sport sell itself! A one hour show, this being the first Fox show, only one fight that lasted two minutes. Not surprising when a guy defending his title hasn't fought in a year or more. 

It really doesn't matter that Fox isn't making the fights. How Fox is setting up the show IS important! Plus, with Dana White not letting unique characters shine through, like Paul Daley, this might just be the boring end of the cycle!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'd like to have seen a Munoz vs Stann match. I agree that Munoz is in over his head, but I'm not ready to dismiss his puncher's chance. 
Munoz kept getting caught around the neck vs Leban though, which really doesn't say much for his chances against Sonnan's far more brutal wrestling.

Bisping will most likely win his match, but it could be interesting.

And for the main event I'll go with Rashad, although he really bores me to death.
Maybe Davis can bring some excitement to the table.


----------



## Solodini

Munoz may not fare against Sonnen's wrestling in terms of take downs, if Munoz remains active and strikes from the ground then he could be alright, what with Sonnen's hatred for submissions.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I don't think Munoz can give Marquardt a run, so that's why I don't feel he has a chance against Sonnen! Don't get me wrong I'm a Silva fan, Sonnen's getting destroyed next time, but Sonnen absofreakinlutely owned Marquardt the time they fought! 

Munoz is supposed to be a wrestler who can strike...I just don't see it! Munoz doesn't really ground & pound like he did in WEC. 

I wished it would had been Bisping vs. Sonnen. Now that has the making of fight of the year! They absolutely hate each other. Expect the two to meet next, if they both win! 

Soon they have the Diaz vs. Condit fight, for the interim title. Why's that interesting? Undercard...Koshcheck vs. (?) For me Diaz vs. Koshcheck, a dream fight!!

Another projection! Thiago Alves, drop to 155, take on Gilbert Melendez! 

2012 could be a very good transitional year for the UFC! No George St. Pierre for most of the year & a limited 'Spider' Silva. Opportunity for a few different people to shine this year! Could be a very exciting time!?!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Ovary, I mean Overeem wins!!!
I can't ever call these big fights right dammit (in disgust lol).

edit; It's kinda funny that Brock critisized Cain for not trying to immediately tackle Dos Santos in their fight on Fox,
and then fails/chooses not to follow his own advice in this one which was basically the same scenerio, but to a greater degree (that being the situation of being outmatched in the stand up game).
If it looks sounds and smells like a meathead, then it must be a meathead lol.


----------



## Guitarmiester

What a disappointing main event. I didn't expect to see Lesnar win, but I also didn't expect how that, I don't even want to call it a fight, turned out. 

I could tell immediately that he hasn't recovered when he was quick to drop his hands and be really cautious, especially trying to block his stomach. That kick wasn't anything to sweat, but Lesnar dropped and covered up. He should have retired after his last fight or even the wake-up call of almost dying from his disease.


----------



## Aftermath1

Anybody excited for next weekends fight? Edgar Vs Henderson. Should be an epic brawl!


----------



## Solodini

Should be good. The recent UFC on Fuel was pretty good, I thought. It was nice to see Jonathan Brookins again.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Few UFCers I have more respect for than Edger. Everytime I think he's done for, he comes back and proves me wrong. Hard not to pick him this time.


----------



## Solodini

In terms of general respect, not just in terms of toughness, Kenny Florian wins my vote every time.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Watch out for Henderson. He had some good ones with Cerrone. Unbeaten in the UFC. Gonna be a barnburner. Might be a bad night for Bader, though. Going into Japan against Rampage, not liken' that!


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> Few UFCers I have more respect for than Edger. Everytime I think he's done for, he comes back and proves me wrong. Hard not to pick him this time.



Same, showed insane amount of heart and cardio to get back up against Maynard. Hoping for him to win the fight but I'm not going to say it'll be easy for him.


----------



## luisalvarado

BRING PRIDE BACK


----------



## TRENCHLORD

luisalvarado said:


> BRING PRIDE BACK


 
They had a metric shit-ton of great matches 4sure, but I really do think the solid boundried octogon is a more neutral setting.

Trying to fight in a roped ring is certainly a disadvantage to the wrestling specialist like Couture (just to use the classic example).

Anyways,; Who you guys pickin for the light-heavy belt later this month?
I think Jones will walk through him much easier than most expect.

The one thing I don't seem to hear many say is that (I believe) Evans has a weak chin.
Just look how he crumpled against Machida, and the way Rampage buckled him with a far from full force blow. 
Evans has basically always had the clear quickness advantage until this fight vs Jones.

I say- 3rd round Evans gets stopped one way or another.


----------



## Solodini

My money's on Jones. It's difficult to know how much Rashad really controlled Jones when they trained together but that was before Jones fought Lyoto and Rampage. I imagine Jackson's done a lot of good things with Jones which we've yet to see.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Lol at people on the internet being surprised at Overeem taking steroids


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Lol at people on the internet being surprised at Overeem taking steroids


 
Isn't Cutler still going natural?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

TRENCHLORD said:


> Isn't Cutler still going natural?



Yeah just good genetics mate...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Overeasy just got settled up on an assult charge that aledgedly took place only a couple days after the Lesner disgrace.

I'm honestly not sure of the gritty details. Somthing about a woman and an assult.


----------



## Solodini

Making the sport look honourable, isn't he!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Upcoming night of the big heads.

As many inches of cranium as could possibly fight on one card lol.

UFC® 146 Live on Pay-per-View: Dos Santos vs. Overeem


----------



## Aftermath1

Hope Dos Santos destorys Overoid, but I can see him getting taken down quite easy by pure horse meat power.

More importantly though, Jones vs Evans soon! My money is on Jones.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Well as most who care already know, Jones dominated Evans as expected.
My real posting purpose though, is to point out the recent announcements of the upcoming heavyweights card.
Overeasy is out and being replaced by Frank Mir for the vs Dos Santos championship fight.
And, Cain Velesquez will now take on Bigfoot (why is it not bighead?) Silva.

Mir always has a shot in any fight with his grapling and submision skills, although my money is on Dos Santos.

Velesquez vs Silva on the other hand seems pointless, meaning I believe Silva to be in way over his inflated skull.
Remember, he was recently knocked cold by Dan Cormier.


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> Well as most who care already know, Jones dominated Evans as expected.
> My real posting purpose though, is to point out the recent announcements of the upcoming heavyweights card.
> Overeasy is out and being replaced by Frank Mir for the vs Dos Santos championship fight.
> And, Cain Velesquez will now take on Bigfoot (why is it not bighead?) Silva.
> 
> Mir always has a shot in any fight with his grapling and submision skills, although my money is on Dos Santos.
> 
> Velesquez vs Silva on the other hand seems pointless, meaning I believe Silva to be in way over his inflated skull.
> Remember, he was recently knocked cold by Dan Cormier.



Yup Silva is in over his head, he will get completely dominated by Velasquez. Also I think Dos Santos will destory Mir standing.


----------



## Solodini

While Dos Santos is a devastating boxer, I think Mir can take control if he doesn't treat junior's stand up with too much respect. Get inside the guard with an early charge and go for a double leg. Then we can see what Dos Santos has on the ground!


----------



## Aftermath1

Solodini said:


> While Dos Santos is a devastating boxer, I think Mir can take control if he doesn't treat junior's stand up with too much respect. Get inside the guard with an early charge and go for a double leg. Then we can see what Dos Santos has on the ground!



Definitely, Dos Santos is untested on the ground so for all we know he could majorly suck and it could be a huge chink is his chain. But saying that, he has great takedown defense, just look at how he was able to stop Carwin who is a great wrestler.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> While Dos Santos is a devastating boxer, I think Mir can take control if he doesn't treat junior's stand up with too much respect. Get inside the guard with an early charge and go for a double leg. Then we can see what Dos Santos has on the ground!


 
Always possible, but Jr. is one shifty hipped mo.fu..
It's great to finally see the level of athletisism building in MMA.
Where the money goes, so do the greatest athletes, and UFC is becoming an incredibly profitable venture for both employer and employee.

UFC will get better and better athletes to develop/develop themselves, which will serve as an even greater asset to the development of the sport and franchise.

I can only imagine how competitive it'll be in another 5yrs.


----------



## Solodini

Agreed with all but remember Mir vs Nog!

The future of the UFC certainly looks bright and profitable!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Agreed with all but remember Mir vs Nog!
> 
> The future of the UFC certainly looks bright and profitable!


 
Yelp on both counts.

I just hope it goes a few rounds for the sake of the fans (mainly me).
Haven't checked their site lately, i'm wondering what's next for FOX fights?
The last cards have been lackluster to say the least IMO.
Bisping vs Sonnan wasn't bad, but really needed 2 more rounds to resolve.
I think Bisping would have won in 5 but who knows.


----------



## Solodini

Is the Koschek card on Fox?


----------



## SenorDingDong

Wasn't Bigfoot suspended for steroids? Surprised they'd let him fight in the UFC after that, seeing as Dana White as stricter than a nun at a brothel when it comes to fighters.


----------



## Aftermath1

SenorDingDong said:


> Wasn't Bigfoot suspended for steroids? Surprised they'd let him fight in the UFC after that, seeing as Dana White as stricter than a nun at a brothel when it comes to fighters.



That's the way it should be I feel though. You use banned substances you should suffer the consequences.

I don't fully agree with the money issue for fighters, sure the top guys can get payed like $250,000 a fight but for most of the lower guys it really is a struggle to keep their finances in check. The UFC is still seriously underpaying most of it's fighters.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Anyone watch the FOX card 3 earlier tonight? I did,

and thought it was the best on fox so far (not saying a whole lot).
All 4 fights were entertaining IMO to some degree. Nothing great, but OK.

Lavar "BIG" Johnson continues to impress. What a beast of a man.
Maybe him VS Overeem in another year would be good (after Overeem squeezes the juice/roids out). 
Berry has always been tough as hell, and Johnson walked right through him!!!

Not a fan, but I have to say Diaz looked great as well.

Hendricks clearly won over Kosh (made me happy). Kosh seemed to disagree, but I've not watched the post-fight yet to really know.

Belcher also looked terrific against the brazzillion muscle dude.


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> Anyone watch the FOX card 3 earlier tonight? I did,
> 
> and thought it was the best on fox so far (not saying a whole lot).
> All 4 fights were entertaining IMO to some degree. Nothing great, but OK.
> 
> Lavar "BIG" Johnson continues to impress. What a beast of a man.
> Maybe him VS Overeem in another year would be good (after Overeem squeezes the juice/roids out).
> Berry has always been tough as hell, and Johnson walked right through him!!!
> 
> Not a fan, but I have to say Diaz looked great as well.
> 
> Hendricks clearly won over Kosh (made me happy). Kosh seemed to disagree, but I've not watched the post-fight yet to really know.
> 
> Belcher also looked terrific against the brazzillion muscle dude.



Belcher suprised me so much. Never has anyone been so confident on the ground with Palhares. Dude has balls! 

Diaz made Miller look somewhat easy which is pretty insane really. There's a lot of good competition in that weight class now so for me I'm stoked on any match ups we see, probably my favourite class.

I feel bad for Barry though, he's lost a few now and if there is anymore losses I could see him getting cut unfortunately. He's too small to take on the other guys, probably needs to drop down a weight class imo.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Aftermath1 said:


> Belcher suprised me so much. Never has anyone been so confident on the ground with Palhares. Dude has balls!
> 
> Diaz made Miller look somewhat easy which is pretty insane really. There's a lot of good competition in that weight class now so for me I'm stoked on any match ups we see, probably my favourite class.
> 
> I feel bad for Barry though, he's lost a few now and if there is anymore losses I could see him getting cut unfortunately. He's too small to take on the other guys, probably needs to drop down a weight class imo.


 
Yelp, you're right, Barry is in a bad spot.
It's a tough cut for him to hit 205, but at 5'11" fighting these growing beast ain't gonna get any easier. 
They might keep him around though, for a measuring stick to test the newer talent.
Being able to strike with diversity as well as grapple and submit will serve him well in retaining a contract, plus being able to throw heavy leather.
I wish they would throw Barry a bone now by letting Matt Mitrione have another chance to step up in ranking.
Pat would likely destroy him, but I think their mutual cockyness and ease of dislikement would be a decent add-on for a good fight card.


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yelp, you're right, Barry is in a bad spot.
> It's a tough cut for him to hit 205, but at 5'11" fighting these growing beast ain't gonna get any easier.
> They might keep him around though, for a measuring stick to test the newer talent.
> Being able to strike with diversity as well as grapple and submit will serve him well in retaining a contract, plus being able to throw heavy leather.
> I wish they would throw Barry a bone now by letting Matt Mitrione have another chance to step up in ranking.
> Pat would likely destroy him, but I think their mutual cockyness and ease of dislikement would be a decent add-on for a good fight card.



Yeah, I mean most of the guys are like 6''4 etc so there is such a huge reach advantage on him. But then he does utilise his legs so damn well, he's like the Jose Aldo of big guys .

Can't wait for the Silva vs Sonnen match. Kinda hope Chael wins so I can troll people 

*
Edit:*
Chael Sonnen's Mean Streets Pizza Restaurant 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K_d_Zcm2A7U

Can't get embed to work like normal


----------



## skoatdestroy

^^^^^ YES!!!!!! i really think chael can win this time dont get me wrong anderson can come out and murder him but if chael wins hopefully that will mean anderson will want a 3rd fight and we will get to listen to chael run his mouth even more 

but on a side note i am buying this shirt for the fight 
Punch Buddies Chael Sonnen "I Want You Anderson Silva" Shirt - MMAWarehouse.com - MMA Gear, MMA Clothing, MMA Shorts, MMA Gloves, MMA Shirts and more!


----------



## Aftermath1

So I'm having my first Amateur fight in 3 weeks time. I'm pretty nervous at the moment, mainly just because there will be at least 50-100 people watching. Doesn't sound like much, but for something like this it just keeps playing in my mind.

Rules are: No headshots, ground and pound is fine just not to the head.

So basically just a submission or tko finish, most likely submission though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

No headshots? WTF lol.
Sounds like a league that even I might be tough enough for.
Actually I'd likely tap after one minute do to exhaustion.

Good luck though, tell us how it went. What weight class are you? And have you been training long, and at what skills do you mostly train?


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> No headshots? WTF lol.
> Sounds like a league that even I might be tough enough for.
> Actually I'd likely tap after one minute do to exhaustion.
> 
> Good luck though, tell us how it went. What weight class are you? And have you been training long, and at what skills do you mostly train?



Most amateur fights are no headshots to begin with haha. Yes it does suck as my strength is in my stand up. But I'm just doing to see if I actually like competing or if it's just something I like training.

I'll be fighting at Featherweight, so pretty light but I'll move up to do Lightweight I think.

I've trained in MMA for a year now, prior to that I did about half a year kickboxing. Seeing as I just train MMA now, we literally just do everything depending on the day. This could be my downfall if someone has been training purely in BJJ, though there isn't many BJJ places here.


----------



## Solodini

Good luck, man. When do you find out your opponents? Ronda Rousey it: train one submission and learn as many ways as possible to get into it. Maximise your training time.


----------



## Aftermath1

Solodini said:


> Good luck, man. When do you find out your opponents? Ronda Rousey it: train one submission and learn as many ways as possible to get into it. Maximise your training time.




Thanks dude. I'll find out a week before. Mhmmmm Ronda...


----------



## skoatdestroy

there really isnt a place that trains bjj here mainly its a bunch of the local college wrestlers who get together and grapple but every time before practice i will watch a video on a new submission/sweep/transition and thats damn near all that i will look for the entire time 

as of late my go to sub has been the north south choke taught by the king of north south himself jeff monson 


also i am subscribed to this channel on youtube they are really consistent with putting out new videos and they already have a ton available for all your viewing pleasure 
Submissions101 - YouTube

good luck with your match


----------



## Aftermath1

^ I love submissions 101 haha, they have great videos.

Funny you mention north south as I was focusing on that in training today along with some mounted guillotines.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

This will just have to speak for itself.
Making of - Anderson Silva - Vídeo - Rolling Stone Brasil


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> This will just have to speak for itself.
> Making of - Anderson Silva - Vídeo - Rolling Stone Brasil



lolwut


----------



## Solodini

Seconded.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Not really a Sonnan fan, but I just might have to be after seeing that Anderson Jackson video haha.
And how can he attempt a MJ immitation without nailing the moonwalk?
Maybe he did off camera.


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> Not really a Sonnan fan, but I just might have to be after seeing that Anderson Jackson video haha.
> And how can he attempt a MJ immitation without nailing the moonwalk?
> Maybe he did off camera.



I hope Chael wins, I was so gutted for him when he got caught late in the 5th with that triangle. Silva went into that fight thinking he was gonna be fine with his usual striking means but got raped for 5 rounds instead. 

Silva is abit off the boil now anyway, injuries which seem to be lasting forever makes me think he's ducking the rematch.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Aftermath1 said:


> I hope Chael wins, I was so gutted for him when he got caught late in the 5th with that triangle. Silva went into that fight thinking he was gonna be fine with his usual striking means but got raped for 5 rounds instead.
> 
> Silva is abit off the boil now anyway, injuries which seem to be lasting forever makes me think he's ducking the rematch.


 
Yeah it's actually a little boring for the sport to have someone so dominant for so long, especially in the middle's where there is such a talent pool.

If Sonnan wins, look for a possible Bisping rematch.
If he loses, then Bisping should get the next title shot vs Silva.


----------



## Solodini

Maybe but Sonnen would NOT be a good ambassador for the sport. I'd rather see someone light heavy come down. That's the thing with MMA, though: the entire point is that one person may have superior striking but if he can't finish it then he risks a sub. It doesn't make Silva a lesser fighter, it just proves the ideology. Silva won. I think he'll come into the next fight MUCH more prepared. I'd like to see a Belfort rematch after this.


----------



## Aftermath1

Solodini said:


> Maybe but Sonnen would NOT be a good ambassador for the sport. I'd rather see someone light heavy come down. That's the thing with MMA, though: the entire point is that one person may have superior striking but if he can't finish it then he risks a sub. It doesn't make Silva a lesser fighter, it just proves the ideology. Silva won. I think he'll come into the next fight MUCH more prepared. I'd like to see a Belfort rematch after this.



I wasn't saying Silva is bad or anything, by all means he is awesome. He just really underestimated Sonnen in that fight. I see what you mean with Sonnen not being a good ambassador, but all his antics are just in jest. If you've seen serious interviews he doesn't think he's the best etc it's just a giant act. I find it rather funny to be honest.


----------



## Solodini

His behaviour seems to condone disrespect, in jest or otherwise, which is not something I would want young people watching a dangerous combat sport to think is okay.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Sonnan (who I only find mildly entertaining) is just a jackass though for constantly saying "I'm the best damned middleweight in the world", when I clearly seen him tapping his hand off (lol) at the end of the last fight.
If Silva can be timid and let his opponent eventually falter, and then capitolize accordingly, then power to him. I'd bitch about a new guy trying that but silva has earned the right to fight defensively IMO.
Isn't Dan Henderson fighting soon? or is he waiting for the winner of this one?
Maybe he's up now vs Jones (if jones can sober up in time that is) at 205.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Well there you have it. Silva is the better man. Also happy that Tito went out in defeat (smells like a great excuse for the comeback lol).


----------



## leandroab

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH

THAT WAS PATHETIC!

And wtf happened to Griffin?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Griffin has always been more than a bit mental, but that's one of his main strengths really.
It's not like he's a tremendous athlete relative to any of his opponents.
Anyone who can claim the name Forest G. must be at least a couple bricks shy (forest gump movie reference).

Anyone see the postfight PC?
Like usual, Tito found a way to turn every question asked him into a rant about how much he has done for the sport and how much he has sacrificed over the last 15yrs.

I'm not denouncing his claim, 
it just seems that he's a little out of touch with what many normal everyday people go through each and every day for much more than 15yrs., and for about 1% of the $ if they're lucky.
Training and diet are very hard, but so is roofing a house or laying concrete in 100 degree+ temps. 
Props to Tito, but sooner or later he should quit patting himself on the ass before it destroys whatever's left of his rotator cuffs.


----------



## Aftermath1

Haven't watched the fight yet (stupid time difference) but gonna watch it later, so excited! Hope it was an entertaining match!


----------



## Rommel

Hopefully Tito is done fighting. While he looked great physically, he was a couple of steps slow during the fight.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

So who will fall on the first day of fall?
Stann or Bisping?

I'd have to think it'll likely go to the judges, with Bisping getting a decision.
The winner (especially if it's Bisping), will likely get Silva next.

They've both recently fought Sonnan, and Bisping looked much better against him than Stann.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

This really sucks for Frankie Edgar. It's doubtful now that he gets another shot at the title within the next year. These two are such a great matchup, but I can't blame UFC for wanting to move on now and give some other guys a crack at the title.

I don't think Ben Henderson will keep the title for long at all, although he is a beast athletically.
So it's Nate Diaz vs Benson Henderson in a few months.


----------



## straightshreddd

^Agreed. Even though he landed some nice shots and held some decent control, I felt Ben took the score cards. I wanted Frankie to win, too. I think it's about time he drops down to 145 so he can start dominating. Even as a champ, he wasn't really a dominator due to his size. I think he could even make 135. Best wishes though. He's a great fighter.

Ben is very, very good but a better striker with good takedown/submission defense will put him away for sure.


Yo, so how 'bout Cowboy with that turn around?? Or Justin Lawrence, who is a beast, getting TKO'd?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm stoked for the Cowboy, plus Gullard has always been a big mouth (good fighter though).
Frankie definetly hasn't dominated at all in his last several fights (not since he fought BJ, where he only dominated with elusiveness and hit'n'run boxing).
145 would be a huge carrer lengthener for Edgar.

In case anyone hasn't caught this yet (and are huge Hendo fans like myself), here's a cool Q&A sitdown with the man himself.
I'm already getting goosebumps (figuratively lol) for Jones VS Henderson.
I like them both and have rooted for both of them in all their matches, so it sucks to have to make the choice. Gonna go with the giant killer on this one though, although my brain says Jones is the clearly advantaged favorite.

UFC 151: Q&A with Dan Henderson


----------



## Aftermath1

Think overall Henderson is just too big a guy for Edgar to deal with. That's the problem with the weight classes, nobody really seems to be in the right class which is somewhat unfair imo. 

Either way still happy for both dudes.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

In the case any UFC fans have missed the drama of the last couple days.

Bones Jones and Dana White are not exactly the best of friends at the moment.
Jones won't except a replacement for his fight next Saturday after Hendo was forced to abort.
Sonnan excepted the fight on 8 days notice even though he just fought Silva and lost last month, and is a full weight class lighter than Jones.
Also, Sonnan hasn't even been training since the Silva fight, and Jones is set to go and would now be fighting a much less dangerous (IMO) and smaller man who has been publicly bashing him the last couple weeks for being a mentally week geek (although I personally disagreed until now lol).

Anyways, as a result, they have ditched the whole show now (first time in the 11yrs of White stewerdship), which hurts all the undercard fighters and their training teams tremendously.
I was a Bones Jones fan, but not now.

His decision would be the wise thing to do, if this were boxing, but it isn't, it's fighting.
If he can't beat an undersized ill-prepared Sonnan at 205, then he's not deserving of the belt anyways.

As a side note, that upcoming bout between Stann and Bisping really should be a good one. I'm actually rooting for Bisping (holy shit) in this one.
He really deserves a title shot after all these years of due paying.


----------



## wespaul

I've never really been a Jones fan. There was always "something" that bothered me about him. Then he would start doing weird stuff, like refusing to sign replica belts from fans (his words were that they didn't earn it - he has since reconsidered his stance on them). The whole purse-snatching thing screamed staged to me, too. The holier than thou bible verses were a pretty big turn-off, and only elevated the hypocrisy people viewed him as having when he got his DUI (which was also hilarious considering he was in a Bud Light commercial around the same time).

I mean, really, everything about him - the things he says and does, screams self-absorbed. The whole Rashad thing was over him going back on his word, saying he wouldn't fight teammates, and then turning around and saying he would. Then you hear some ridiculous shit like Greg Jackson telling Jones to "check on Lyoto, go get some fans." I mean, if you have to be told to do something classy like that, with the expectation revolving solely around endearing fans, that says more about your character than anything else.

Now, that was my view on Jones before this mess with UFC 151. Now his actions are affecting other fighters - fighters making figures like 10k to show up and 10k to win. Fighters _depending _on that small amount to feed their families, get their kids ready for school. Nevermind the whole buckets of money the UFC lost in booking and promoting.

Don't get me wrong, I understand why Jones did it. I just don't agree with it. Maybe I'm used to oldschool champions who would fight anybody, anywhere, and on short notice. I remember Chuck Liddell getting his first title shot, but he had to wait for it. Instead of being on the shelf for a year, he decided to go out and fight, _against _the recommendation of Dana White. I also think it's hilarious that Dana, the biggest Tito hater on the planet, was quoted as saying "Tito was the hardest fighter to work with, but he never refused a fight" in light of this Jones debacle. What's even worse is that Jones has recently removed a 2010 tweet saying he never refused a fight, and never will.

So, I don't expect this to win Jones any fans (lol - _go get some fans!_). It's just another reason for people to not like the guy. On a side note, Chael runs a pizza place, and he recently posted this on his Facebook:







I lost it at the DUI line.


----------



## wookie606

Jones made a statement on twitter:-

"(I'm) carrying the cross for my company's decision," Jones stated. "If someone has to take the blame, I will accept full responsibility for the way UFC 151 was canceled. I want to sincerely apologize to all the other athletes/fans who's (sic) time and money was waisted (sic). I feel terrible about the way that was handled." 

Yeah, but you are still a douche.... :|


----------



## SenorDingDong

I lost all respect for Jones as a fighter.


----------



## wookie606

I think it is a mix of the "I am Muhammad Ali" and the "I can be a role model" followed by a DUI.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Well, Chael Sonnen should be on his knees thanking Jon Jones for not taking that fight. He would have been in for the biggest ass beating of his life.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Yeah big mistake by Jones not taking a relatively easy match and having another several months off again (by "off" I mean belt-loss risk free time).

The sad thing about his refusal, and probably the thing that disgusted White the most, is that he's one of the only fighters to be endorsed by the UFC itself.
How's that for a "thank you guys for believing in me".


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Frankie Edgar is going to 145 for the title vs Aldo at UFC 153. 
Edgar to replace Koch for UFC 153 title fight vs. Aldo

Also, if you go to the link check out the lightweight rankings.
Where the hell is Henderson on the USA Today rankings? Not #1 or #2?


----------



## Aftermath1

TRENCHLORD said:


> Frankie Edgar is going to 145 for the title vs Aldo at UFC 153.
> Edgar to replace Koch for UFC 153 title fight vs. Aldo
> 
> Also, if you go to the link check out the lightweight rankings.
> Where the hell is Henderson on the USA Today rankings? Not #1 or #2?



That fight will be incredible!


----------



## wookie606

Aftermath1 said:


> That fight will be incredible!



It will either be amazing, or another long dragged out judges decision where Edgar gets hit a million times and still thinks he won...


----------



## straightshreddd

Aftermath1 said:


> That fight will be incredible!


 

Oh, hell yeah. Mega stoked for this.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Yeah, I'm betting Aldo wins with a KO in round two or three. I like Edgar, but Aldo is just on a whole other level skill-wise and speed-wise.


----------



## straightshreddd

I agree and I think Aldo's most likely gonna take the win as well, but I have to give Edgar some credit and say he has a legit chance. He's an excellent and well-rounded elite fighter. If Kenny Florian and Mark Hominick took Jose the distance, then I think Frankie can avoid an early knockout. But who knows. This is MMA we're talking about. haha


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Well now that all the upcoming cards have shifted, here is where we are at.

UFC152 on Sept.22nd has Jones vs Belfort (I'm taking Jones/rooting for Belfort)
and Bisping vs Stann (I'm picking/rooting for Bisping because I think he stands a much better chance beating Silva).

UFC153 now has Anderson Silva taking on Stephan (american psycho)Bonnar.
I'm saying Silva because I want to see him vs Bisping. He's getting older and Bisping is getting better so they might be close by the time it happens early next year.


----------



## mattofvengeance

There is absolutely no chance in hell Bonnar defeats Anderson Silva, especially with the fight being in Rio. Dana just threw the American Psycho under the bus.


----------



## wookie606

mattofvengeance said:


> There is absolutely no chance in hell Bonnar defeats Anderson Silva, especially with the fight being in Rio. Dana just threw the American Psycho under the bus.



I like Bonnar, but I just don't see him getting past Silva.
Even with Silva going into a heavier weight class and probably not 100% in shape atm.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, there isn't even a discussion. The weight class thing is meaningless in this scenario, as Anderson is a pretty big middleweight, and he's made two light heavyweights look foolish. Belfort doesn't stand much of a chance against Jones either.


----------



## straightshreddd

Dude, Brian Stann and Michael Bisping is finna be a sick fight. I think it's a good match up and while Bisping is overdue for a title shot and is a great fighter, I would love to see Stann take this one. He's getting older(2 years younger than Bisping), but also getting nastier which is pretty awesome, IMO. 

Plus, Bisping can be a huge dickhead at times and is getting kinda old, too. I used to find Jason Miller very annoying but after watching them interact on TUF and watching Michael act like an asshole, I formed a respect for Jason and was rooting for him in their fight.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Stann needs to be the bully if he has a shot I think.
Bisping has some very slick standup, so I'm not sure he'll be getting to Bisping's chin much if any.
Bisping very easily could have won that fight vs Hendo a couple/few yrs ago if he hadn't got caught in those last moments.
Since that fight I've sure noticed an increased aggresiveness to his style which might well be exactly what stann is hoping for (slugfest).
Bisping looked great against a very awkward to fight Sonnan, and Stann looked not so good against Sonnan. 
That's apples to oranges though because I'm doubting this will be a takedown war lol.


----------



## straightshreddd

Agreed. Stann's gonna need to stick-and-move and while he's good in the clinch, avoid it with Bisping. Should be an awesome fight. I'm mad stoked.

And yeah, I doubt this will go to the ground as well. However, that is Brian's achille's heel so I think that should be a target for Bisping. But Stann's time with Greg Jackson should be a good enough preparation for the most part.


----------



## straightshreddd

Okay, I'm a little late for this but damn Michael Bisping looked amazing in that fight. I dislike his attitude, but he really did look great. His boxing, clinch-work, and wrestling was sharp. 

I was and still am rooting for Stann though. He just really needs to cover up those holes in his game. He landed some nice shots and was workin' some heavy leg kicks. I got mad hype when he tagged him and started hunting him down. Welp, back to the drawing board for Brian Stann, I guess. Mad props to Mike.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Yeah, I was just sure Bisping would ultimately control the timing aspect of the fight, that is if he didn't get caught early in an exchange.
That big right that Stann landed nearly made me dizzy watching it.

Great card overall. The fighter's faces were a mess at the post-fight lol.
Stann was oozing blood from his cheek, and Benavidez was severly busted up.

Dana talks like he and Bisping are chummy with all the good natured humor and all, but what the hell is up with Dana STILL totaly uncommited sounding about a title shot vs Silva?
What more should Bisping have to do after all these years?
How many guys now have gotten title shots with far less fights and top caliber opponents on their resume? Allot have.
The way Bisping handled Sonnan on that Fox card should have been enough to seal the deal.
It's almost as if Silva is avoiding him. Maybe Silva really doesn't want another fight with a guy whos quick enough to land to the face,
which I was very suprised that Sonnan did so well even in the standup game against Silva in their first fight.


----------



## wookie606

I had to watch the Bisping vs Sonnen fight a few times to decide who I thought won it.
I am convinced it should have been Bisping who won it in the first place.
Good fight with him and Stann too.
Bisping is one of the hardest working guys in MMA, he really deserves a title shot.


----------



## wespaul

Bisping poses no threat to Silva, but, unfortunately, he's going to _have _to fight him at some point. Although, Silva may be in a place to dismiss him like he has Weidman. The MW division is in a really weird place right now with no real contenders and the champion dismissing future fights. 

The Bisping/Stann fight was fun to watch, but it really didn't answer any questions. Bisping seems to come up short by either losing close decisions, or winning them --it stagnates his place in the MW rankings when it always happens on the fights that _really_ count. On paper, he may deserve a title shot (you can really argue it either way), but who would pay to watch that fight? Or, who would bet on that fight? The odds would be laughably bad.


----------



## wookie606

Bisping has had 18 finishes.
His only losses have been decision (Bar a KO from Hendo, but that is Hendo).
He is 23-4.
He deserves a title shot.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Heavyweight fight (5 rounder) on FX tonight in just a minute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Browne vs Silva(bigfoot, but why is it not "bighead"?)


----------



## wespaul

Bisping's record at middleweight is 9-3, with his most notable wins being Akiyama and Stann, which were by decision. Every time he faced championship-caliber fighters (Henderson, Wanderlei, Sonnen), he comes up short. There are plenty of fighters in front of him in regards to title contention.


----------



## Shrediablo

Bisping is good at pretty much everything, but not great. He has been fighting lots of tomato cans and one trick ponies at middleweight. He has zero chance against Andy.


----------



## wookie606

That knee.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bonnar hasn't been relevant in MMA for so long, if he ever was in the first place, I feel as if Dana just wanted Silva to fight someone and happened to draw Bonnar's name at random.


----------



## wookie606

How does everyone feel about Jones vs Sonnen as coaches on TUF and the fight after?


----------



## wespaul

I think it's Dana's way of punishing Jones for canceling the 151 event. I don't agree with it, but at the same time, I'm not losing any sleep over it, considering how much I dislike the guy. I also love the drama from the other fighters crying about it on Twitter (Forrest, Henderson, Machida). Chael talks massive crap, but you can't deny his willingness to back it up --in this case, him going on the offensive about every fighter that pulls out because of injuries (or flat-out turning down fights), and him saying as a fighter, you should always be in shape, which is why he accepted a fight on _days _notice. Can't knock a guy for that, and Dana has always been good toward fighters he feels he can rely on.


----------



## wookie606

wespaul said:


> I think it's Dana's way of punishing Jones for canceling the 151 event. I don't agree with it, but at the same time, I'm not losing any sleep over it, considering how much I dislike the guy. I also love the drama from the other fighters crying about it on Twitter (Forrest, Henderson, Machida). Chael talks massive crap, but you can't deny his willingness to back it up --in this case, him going on the offensive about every fighter that pulls out because of injuries (or flat-out turning down fights), and him saying as a fighter, you should always be in shape, which is why he accepted a fight on _days _notice. Can't knock a guy for that, and Dana has always been good toward fighters he feels he can rely on.



Completely agree.


----------



## wowspare

Chris Weidman deserves a title shot at the MW title more than Bisping I think.....

Yes, Bisping is more marketable to the public and most casual fans don't know who Weidman is but he deserves it more than anyone else


----------



## mattofvengeance

wookie606 said:


> How does everyone feel about Jones vs Sonnen as coaches on TUF and the fight after?



I feel like Sonnen is going to get the ever living shit beaten out of him. He had a wrestling advantage against Silva, but not against somebody 30 pounds heavier who is a better wrestler than he is, and arguably (not that arguable) the best wrestler in the Light Heavyweight division. It's a fight, though, anything can happen, so I don't say this often, but he has no chance. 


I will say, however, that season of TUF is going to be extremely entertaining.


----------



## wookie606

UFC Macao looks like it could be good. 
It's nice to see a non trash talking headline fight for once.
Both Franklin and Le always entertain me!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Haven't watched a single MMA fight since UFC 100, maybe 110, not sure lol. Anyway, I'll more likely order the next one, obviously because it will feature my homeboy GSP.

Anyone else stoked for that card?


----------



## prashanthan

Definitely looking forward to GSP v Condit. Really don't know where it'll go; GSP's been out of the game a long time, and Condit is a known finisher!


----------



## DTSH

Just saw yet another article claiming that a GSP win against Condit will lead to him fighting Silva. I'll believe when I see it, but excited for the Condit fight.


----------



## wookie606

I like watching GSP, but with him being out for so long I can see Condit getting this.


----------



## wespaul

If anybody wanted to know what GSP vs Nick Diaz would look like, take a look back at the Henderson/Diaz fight that happened about an hour ago.


----------



## Estilo

I'd rather Silva-GSP than GSP-Diaz.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Yeah Nick Diaz wouldn't fare well vs GSP. Not at all.
He just doesn't have the explosive athletisism to have even a punchers chance IMO.
I think he'd be on his back getting beat on for most of the fight.


----------



## Estilo

^ Wow really? I thought Diaz might be able to give GSP a run for his money . I just want to watch a "superfight" featuring Silva since he said he'd fight 2 maybe 3 more times before retiring . Diaz can have his chance any day, he's the top contender and Silva's not gonna snag the Welterweight title if he wins the superfight. Plus Diaz's a douchey retard anyway..


----------



## wespaul

Anderson Silva has reportedly asked for a 10 fight contract coming up, so I wouldn't worry about him leaving any time soon.

EDIT - Source - http://www.mmamount.com/index.php/u...news/1484-anderson-silva-wants-10-more-fights


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Holy shit!!! That's what I thought was going to happen last fall when these two met.
JDS was beat to hell. Now we'll have to have a rubber match next year same time I hope.
Maybe one in between fight for them both just like they did this year.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

With Bisping just getting his head kicked off by Belfort, who now should get the crack at getting their head cracked by the spider?
Belfort is on the "I want Bones Jones" campaign, and of course Sonnan will not get another spider shot soon or never, so is it Weidman? Who am I forgetting at 185?
Hendo could get a rematch, but time is running out for him unfortunately.
GSP is big at 170, but c'mon, spider could quite possibly be the LHW champ if it weren't for Jones.


----------



## wowspare

Weidman obviously. No one at MW deserves the shot more than him right now. Lombard and Rockhold haven't proven themselves yet.


----------



## wespaul

wowspare said:


> Weidman obviously. No one at MW deserves the shot more than him right now. Lombard and Rockhold haven't proven themselves yet.



Pretty much this.

Anderson Silva is so concerned with his legacy, that it wouldn't surprise me if he tried to cut weight to take GSP's title, as well as face Jones for his (although I'm not so sure he'd win that one). It'd be pretty impressive to hold titles in three separate weight classes.


----------



## wowspare

wespaul said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Anderson Silva is so concerned with his legacy, that it wouldn't surprise me if he tried to cut weight to take GSP's title, as well as face Jones for his (although I'm not so sure he'd win that one). It'd be pretty impressive to hold titles in three separate weight classes.



Silva can't make the cut to 170 anymore imo, even if he could it would take a lot from his strength and gas tank


----------



## wookie606

wowspare said:


> Weidman obviously. No one at MW deserves the shot more than him right now. Lombard and Rockhold haven't proven themselves yet.



Weidman's got enough wins, but he has also fought a lot of cans.
I think give him a top 5 then give him a shot. He is definitely capable of getting to a title shot pretty easy.


----------



## wespaul

wowspare said:


> Silva can't make the cut to 170 anymore imo, even if he could it would take a lot from his strength and gas tank



He's made it before. Granted, he's older now, but I'm pretty sure he could pull it off if he had to, especially if the belt was on the line. Weight cuts do that to everybody, but I don't think it would affect him enough to matter in a fight with GSP. Silva KOs GSP easy, imo.

The longer he waits, the more improbable it becomes, though, for sure.


----------



## wowspare

wookie606 said:


> Weidman's got enough wins, but he has also fought a lot of cans.
> I think give him a top 5 then give him a shot. He is definitely capable of getting to a title shot pretty easy.



He's already beaten 2 Top 5 opponents.

If he has to beat 3 Top 5 fighters to get a title shot, that is downright ridiculous.

I think Weidman has less of a chance than Franklin, Belfort or Sonnen in beating Silva, but ultimately its about the fact that Weidman deserves the title shot. Not whether he actually has a chance of winning it



wespaul said:


> He's made it before. Granted, he's older now, but I'm pretty sure he could pull it off if he had to, especially if the belt was on the line. *Weight cuts do that to everybody, but I don't think it would affect him enough to matter in a fight with GSP.* Silva KOs GSP easy, imo.
> 
> The longer he waits, the more improbable it becomes, though, for sure.



Yes Silva could make 170 if he really wanted to. But that would sap away more cardio and strength than Silva is used to giving up. Striking-wise, GSP doesn't pose much problems for Silva, but its the wrestling and takedowns of GSP that he has to worry about.With a tough weight cut to 170, Silva will be very warry of the takedowns and not want lose like he almost did against Sonnen. GSP is the best wrestler at WW (he outwrestled Koscheck and Hughes), and Silva knows it.


A lot of people underestimate the advantage that superior wrestling gives a fighter in the standup. Your opponent's constantly thinking about the takedowns so he can't strike like he wants to.







Bottom line is Silva probably won't cut to 170, not because he can't, but because he doesn't want to lose the strength needed to defend GSP's takedowns.


----------



## wespaul

wowspare said:


> Silva will be very warry of the takedowns and not want lose like he almost did against Sonnen



I'm not one to buy into fighters blaming injuries on a poor performance, but I'd say Silva/Sonnen I was equal parts injury and Sonnen's wrestling that almost had him lose (I think the second fight was proof that Sonnen's wrestling was that good).

I would argue that Sonnen is stronger and a better wrestler than GSP, although you are right that a dramatic weight cut would take a bit of strength out of Silva. I still believe even a weight cut to 170 wouldn't hurt Silva's chances of a win over GSP _that_ much. 

But it's neither here nor there; the fight definitely won't happen at 170.


----------



## wowspare

Still gives me chills with that entrance...... SANDSTORM


----------



## Estilo

So today's fight once again showcased GSP's genius in the octagon. Knowing where his relative strengths are and directing the fight to best capitalise on them.


----------



## Ralyks

I was looking forward to GSP vs. Diaz, but honestly, Condit vs. Hendricks was far and away the match of the night.


----------



## Phrygian

I don't know if this is the right place to post this or not, but one of the guys training with my brother at his local MMA/boxing center collapsed during boxing training last wednesday and died at the hospital yesterday. Apparently it was a brain hemorrhage that the doctors had never seen the likes of - NOT caused by the training though, it would have burst at any moment.

It's so tragic, he was only 20 years old


----------



## wowspare

Phrygian said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this or not, but one of the guys training with my brother at his local MMA/boxing center collapsed during boxing training last wednesday and died at the hospital yesterday. Apparently it was a brain hemorrhage that the doctors had never seen the likes of - NOT caused by the training though, it would have burst at any moment.
> 
> It's so tragic, he was only 20 years old



That's just tragic man. I hope his family finds comfort


----------



## Solodini

Apparently they're changing the guidelines for entry to the next season of the Ultimate Fighter, so that the female entrants only need 1 pro fight as opposed to the previous 3. I wish they would have just waited for the female MMA scene to grow further, rather than just undermining the female fighters and making it a laughing stock for a quick cash in. I forsee a shortlived boom and bust in women's UFC.
Shame.


----------



## wowspare

Solodini said:


> Apparently they're changing the guidelines for entry to the next season of the Ultimate Fighter, so that the female entrants only need 1 pro fight as opposed to the previous 3. I wish they would have just waited for the female MMA scene to grow further, rather than just undermining the female fighters and making it a laughing stock for a quick cash in. I forsee a shortlived boom and bust in women's UFC.
> Shame.



Agree, WMMA is way too shallow right now, it needs to develop further


----------



## Solodini

I have faith in its potential but it's ridiculous for it to be forced to perform at the level of a more established equivalent. Invicta and the like are doing fine to raise it up, they just need time to bolster the abilities of their competitors.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, poor baby Nicky hahahaha. Still complaining about his victimizations.

UFC offers generic response to complaints from Diaz camp about Montreal weigh-in - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Solodini

**sigh** I wish he would stop making excuses. Anyone else would say "Oh well, I lost", or if they won "I beat him in spite of that". 1lb really isn't much difference! They would have allowed the same for him, anyway.


----------



## wowspare

The outcome of the fight wouldn't have mattered either way, but the weigh-in procedural vagueness reveals the Athletic Commission's incompetence....
Still don't get why they didn't inform Diaz's camp about the 1 pound leniency


----------



## Solodini

The way I've interpreted it is that 170.9 is still classed as 170 to them as they don't take into account decimals, just full pounds.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^ That's what I've always understood as well. Seen a ton of fights where one guy was over by a pound or less. Maybe championship fights are different?
It's not like GSP wouldn't overpower Diaz even if he came in at 160 lol.


----------



## Solodini

For championship fights it's not meant to allow 1 pound over like with many fights but I interpreted as them classing 170.9 as 170 as they don't heed the decimals.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Sounds right to me.
Bottom line; Diaz is a bitch.


edit; also, how can he gripe on the wrestlers using control when he himself will gladly control an arm or leg for a submission victory?
I like the high action fights more myself too, but for a wrestler to not use his body controling ability to prevent things from getting all BJJ crazy would be foolish.


----------



## wowspare

Excellent article about the cock up

Caught in multiple contradictions, Quebec commission looks guilty of something - MMA Fighting


----------



## TRENCHLORD

For those of you who know him as meathead from TUF season heavyweights;
meathead has truly screwed himself with his mouth, and it'll be a huge hit to his wallet.

Matt Mitrione verbally bashes sex-change recipients. Violates new UFC code of conduct. Gets suspended indefinetly right when he was back in victory lane lol.

Y! SPORTS


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Anyone watch the big show last night?
Kelvin deserved to win IMO.
Effectiveness was a dead-on tie but since Hall is more of a keep the distance and counter-punch guy, and Kelvin is a press forward bull, it just ended up looking like he was the more aggressive one.
Also, the Fabor/Jurgenson fight was a terrific display of grappling 101.

I was impressed with Hall though. He showed some good heart and toughness that I wasn't sure he even had going in. He was physically impressive throughout the season but just hadn't fought a guy as rough and aggressive as Kelvin.


----------



## Greegzoid

As much as the Faber-Jorgensen fight was an excellent display, Tate-Zingano was off the fucking chain, they proper went for it


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Greegzoid said:


> As much as the Faber-Jorgensen fight was an excellent display, Tate-Zingano was off the fucking chain, they proper went for it


 
Indeed they did. The funny thing about the chicks is that they NEVER are able to get along outside the ring . There's like always bad blood.
With the men it's like only half the time or less that there's bad blood.

I've worked at places where there's almost all women, and where it's basically all men, and even though both scenes can get very juvenile I'd swear that it's worse in the female dominant work environment
And as a man you get treated good by most all the women .


----------



## Solodini

Is there any update on what actually happened to Jon Jones' toe? The interview while it was being looked at was funny: Jon trying to seem cheerful and concentrate on what he was saying while someone practically tore his foot apart!

In personal news, started Muay Thai lessons 2/3 months ago, which is going pretty well. We started classes in Judo for MMA, as well which is good. The teacher, Iain Feenan, is great: really understands the details of what he's doing and breaks it down perfectly. Takes the time to work on little things you ask about and works the whole class on it, as well. He's fighting in Stirling, Scotland, on June 30th so my lady and I intend to go. Nice excuse to go to an amazing restaurant there, as well.


----------



## wowspare

Gif of Jones' toe breaking below. This is some sick stuff so brace yourselves...........































His toe seems to be healing up now, he posted this on his twitter a few weeks ago






And on a slightly unrelated note, some doctors seem to be upset (and righteously so) about the way the injury was handled... UFC 159 results: The medical debate about Jon Jones' toe injury - Bloody Elbow


----------



## Solodini

Agh, rough! Bizarre way for it to happen!

I saw that article and the direct responses of the physician at the scene. He said something along the lines of 'not life threatening, can be dealt with in a couple of hours time, Jones was happy to do the conference, is grown man and can make his own choices'. While it had popped through and the mat would be pretty gross, it surely wouldn't have had time to let any infection set in. I don't imagine a couple of hours with a toe bone sticking out is likely to lead to any long term harm, especially after a quick fix by the doc.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Incase everyone hasn't heard, Belfort is on the juice for tomorrow night's fight on FX.
Rockhold didn't sound like a big fan of TRT during the press-conference, to put it lightly.
He basically said (with Belfort sitting just on the other side of Dana) that anyone who feels the need to use TRT must have some confidence issues. lol

The funny thing (to me anyways) is that another fighter just lost his fight of the night bonus due to an after-contest THC positive, but Belfort gets to juice just because he's old and naturally diminishing (hormonally speaking).

I'm not against a person having the right to go on TRT, but as far as in the UFC or other professional sports it needs to be officially either all out or all in. (it's already most in I'd say)
They could have the UFC and the UFC Juiced divisions lol.



In other UFC news, did we really think it would take long before more guys followed Matt Mitrione in suspension for mouth running?
Nate Diaz now joins Meathead Matt on the side lines for saying "fag" in a recent interview. I would have actually guessed Nick to be first to screw up in the verbage department.
Now that the conduct clause is much more verbally strict I can see them really using it to help keep the contractual leverage on some of the more "problem" fighters.


----------



## Solodini

Agreed on all counts. TRT seems counter to the whole point of the sport, IMO. the point is to prove your superiority over someone taller, rangier, stronger, faster, more flexible and those all have some relation to natural physiology. I see testosterone levels as part of that. They'll naturally vary. Work with what you have. If you can gain it by working or from natural ingestion fair enough but other than that, you may as well give everyone surgery to give them equal length arms and such. Give an old fighter a heart transplant as their cardio is suffering? It's stupid. 

I would have expected Nick to slip up first, as well. I think his manager is an idiot for trying to argue that his use of the word is fine. No matter how Nate intended it, it means what it means. You can't just use offensive terms and expect to get away with it because "where I live we use it differently." Foreign athletes don't get away with that despite language difficulties; they have to apologise for what try said as they didn't actually understand the implications of the language, not just make excuses. Hopefully such bans and fines will push the knuckleheads out and enforce honorablr competition over people who just wanna scrap.


----------



## wespaul

Not a fan of TRT. When your power begins to decline in your later years, your experience should take it's place. When you have 16 years experience of fighting in the cage AND you're getting juiced to have the body comparable to the guy that you're fighting, who has less experience than you and almost 10 years younger than you, you're getting an unfair advantage.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I guess Anderson Silva needs some TRT, because he just got his ass beat.

Chris Weidman is the new middle-weight champ of the UFC, and I just ended my streak of being wrong on these main event fights (like the last half-dozen or so lol).


----------



## Cnev

TRENCHLORD said:


> I guess Anderson Silva needs some TRT, because he just got his ass beat.
> 
> Chris Weidman is the new middle-weight champ of the UFC, and I just ended my streak of being wrong on these main event fights (like the last half-dozen or so lol).



Honestly, I think Anderson knew exactly what he was doing. I don't think he was intentionally letting Weidman take his belt, but I certainly do feel as though his priorities going into this fight were to make it as exciting as possible for the fans and from what I gathered during his post-fight speech, moving out of the way for a new champion in his division. I mean, throughout the entire fight he was trying to get the fans on their feet and Weidman on his game, and with the kiss between round 1 and two and taunting during the same, I couldn't help but feel as though Anderson knew he was done and just wanted to make sure his exit was epic and Weidman's entrance was deserved. 

I'm still in shock at the result, but I really like Weidman and Anderson both. I just think it's time for some new talent and I really think Anderson felt the same given the way in which he handled this fight.


----------



## ramses

Not surprised at all. Anderson Silva was showboating more than usual, against an opponent with KO power.


----------



## Riffer

I loved it! About damn time he got knocked out. I hate that showboating stuff. You're a fighter so fight. I don't want to see you in there being goofy. I want to see a entertaining FIGHT!!! Props to Weidman for keeping his game tight and not playing into the dumbness of Silvas cage antics.


----------



## wespaul

Anderson Silva has done this clowning this time and time before. A lot of people feel it's disrespectful, and maybe to an extent it is, but it's still a strategy. When you're constantly swinging and trying _hard_ to hit your opponent and completely fail, that will crumble a fighter's confidence. It worked with Griffin and Bonnar.

Silva is very aware of his legacy, and how he strikes fear into his opponents. A lot of people get beat before they even step into the cage. He knows this. The problem was none of that mattered to Weidman. Even while he was clowning, Weidman stayed focused. It was pretty amazing to watch. I think Silva was less trying to be exciting and more trying to intimidate Weidman; let him know that he was in the big leagues now, and that he didn't belong there.

This fight reminded me a lot of GSP/Serra, where GSP didn't respect Serra. Except in this fight, Weidman deserved to be respected, and Silva paid for not giving it to him.


----------



## danger5oh

I've always been a Silva fan, but seeing him get caught like that was well deserved. I'm happy for Weidman. That's always going to be a milestone moment in his career, whether he remains champion for long or not.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It would be in Silva's best interest to shoot for a rematch next year same time, and let Weidman defend once or twice against Munoz/Belfort.

Obviously Silva doesn't want to wait too long given his age, but having a full year lead up to concentrate on a single fighter could only help his cause 
and make for an even bigger fight draw.

I'd like to see Weidman vs Belfort next, maybe in the fall.
And since Bisping is back in winning ways, let's see if he's able to make the big step up again (like he never quite can) by defeating Mark Munoz (I don't think so).


----------



## Cnev

Now that Anderson is no longer the champ, I'm really interested to see if Machida will drop down and fight Weidman. He's getting up there in age, and I for one would love to see him hold the belt again.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

That would be a very in-shape Machida at 185, but I can't see him wanting to do that and I also don't think he could stay away from Weidman like he did with Dan Henderson.
So IMO it'd be a huge gamble for Machida that would likely backfire.


----------



## SenorDingDong

To be honest, I was very glad to see Anderson knocked out. I was so tired of watching him disrespect other fighters and dance around. I watched the KO a dozen times and smiled every time.


----------



## blanco

I can't stop watching it, i don't think anyone expect it to happen that way. I like watching both fighters but Silva just got that little bit too cocky for my liking. Watching him get tagged on the chin in the first round and acting like it was nothing and actually egging Weidman to have another go made me wonder if Weidman was holding a little back for like an opportune moment.

Silva's talked about fighting Bisping before and i felt like Bispings fight with Sonnen was an on the fence fight were the call could have gone anyway.

As for Weidman... well lets just see who they throw at him cause i'm sure a fair few people have their sights on that belt now.


----------



## Cnev

TRENCHLORD said:


> That would be a very in-shape Machida at 185, but I can't see him wanting to do that and I also don't think he could stay away from Weidman like he did with Dan Henderson.
> So IMO it'd be a huge gamble for Machida that would likely backfire.



Yeah, but he has talked about it before and his only reservation at the time was the fact Anderson was the champion and he refused to fight him. He has fought below 205 before in his career so i don't think it will be a big deal for him at all to drop down. He said his walk around weight is around 205.

Weidman showed a pretty intelligent striking game against Silva, no doubt, but Machida is one of the most creative and skilled strikers in the UFC and his TDD is top-notch.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Cnev said:


> Yeah, but he has talked about it before and his only reservation at the time was the fact Anderson was the champion and he refused to fight him. He has fought below 205 before in his career so i don't think it will be a big deal for him at all to drop down. He said his walk around weight is around 205.
> 
> Weidman showed a pretty intelligent striking game against Silva, no doubt, but Machida is one of the most creative and skilled strikers in the UFC and his TDD is top-notch.


 
True, and I wouldn't mind watching that one either.
I wouldn't really mind seeing Bisping get his shot, and the U.S.A. vs Britian would make for some good hypability.


----------



## wowspare

Jack Slack explaining how Weidman knocked out Silva

Chris Weidman vs. Anderson Silva: How Weidman Killed the &#39;King&#39; at UFC 162 | Bleacher Report


----------



## blanco

Thats a really good article the way he breaks it down frame by frame and talks about the pattern Weidman through his punches and how it forces Silva's body back behind his centre of gravity because of the way he evades/showboats. 

The gif was brilliant as well.


----------



## wowspare

Thanks blanco, Jack Slack has a bunch of other great articles worth checking out.

On another note.... Daniel Cormier is turning out to be a waste of everyone's time.
Daniel Cormier vs. Roy Nelson set for UFC 166 co-main event | News &ndash; MMAjunkie.com


----------



## Solodini

wowspare said:


> Thanks blanco, Jack Slack has a bunch of other great articles worth checking out.
> 
> On another note.... Daniel Cormier is turning out to be a waste of everyone's time.
> Daniel Cormier vs. Roy Nelson set for UFC 166 co-main event | News.&ndash;.MMAjunkie.com


 
How do you figure? I think him and Nelson will be really interesting and he could be pretty dangerous when he reaches 205lbs.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'd like to see Weidman vs Belfort next, maybe in the fall.
> And since Bisping is back in winning ways, let's see if he's able to make the big step up again (like he never quite can) by defeating Mark Munoz (I don't think so).


 
Well I got my wish!!!!

It's going to be Bisping vs Munoz on October 26 as the main event on a FOX Fight Night.

Cormier vs Nelson could be good if it stays on the feet.

I don't believe D.C. will ever make the 205 class, and I'm really not convinced he ever wants to even though he has talked about it.
Nelson should definitely be fighting at 205.


----------



## Solodini

Who would you rather see face Jones out of BC and DC?


----------



## wowspare

Solodini said:


> Who would you rather see face Jones out of BC and DC?



Gus and Glover Teixeira. If Jones beats those 2 I can't think of anyone else at LHW.

DC should stop lurking around at HW and taking on irrelevant fights, shit talking to make his name stay on everyones mind while waiting to see whichll be the easiest path to a title. If DC wants to fight Jones, he should diet down, shed off the fat and make the cut to LHW instead of just taking trash at Jones. Or maybe he's waiting to see if Cain loses his next fight..... then he may stay at HW. DC has gotten really unlikeable these days.
And when you say BC you mean Roy? Lol that would make a fine freakshow


----------



## Solodini

Aye, Big Country. Him vs Jones would be... interesting! Not that Dana would want to give him a shot. Although, seeing Nelson destroy Sonnen would be fun.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Weidman might be the only guy outside of heavyweight who has a chance at being able to push forward into Jones and close the distance, making it into a grappling/submission match. 
Sonnan sure couldn't, but then again he also couldn't bully Bisping well either, who is a far cry from Jones.

I bet (that is if both defend successfully later this year) that Jones vs Weidman is not that far off, maybe next summer.
I actually think Weidman will come up to 205 in an attempt to gain both belts, and his 185 belt will be safe even in defeat.

edit; yes I've been drink'n again


----------



## Solodini

I think moving up to 205 would be a big move for Weidman. He's not huge at 185 so 205 could be a big struggle. I'm not even sure the UFC would want that to go ahead.


----------



## Solodini

So, Mayhem's been arrested for domestic abuse. What a plum.

Newell's victory at WSOF was very impressive. Looking forward to seeing how he continues.


----------



## JaeSwift

Well, there we go, Sonnen pulled an upset by choking the .... out of Shogun, who's career is now over. Fairly certain he's dead in the eyes of his Brazillian fans considering he tapped out.

Connor McGregor was incredibly fun to watch, Hall was the dissapointment of the night, Overeem gassed out before he could finish, then ate Brown's foot and Lauzon...seriously wonder what was up with him because I expected him to win.

Excited for Henderson vs. Pettis now.


----------



## Cnev

Yeah, a few big upsets last night. I have no idea what Lauzon's deal was. His was the fight I was most looking forward to but he certainly did not look himself. 

Reem went pretty much how I thought it would if Browne survived the early flurry. Overeem just has no stamina to speak of. 

McGregor looked awesome, but I was most impressed by McDonald. That dude is an absolute beast and has the IQ to match it.

Felt terrible for Shogun, but it was also nice to see Sonnen tone down the talking a bit and show that he actually does have the skills to remain within the upper echelon of fighters. 

Pretty great night overall!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Enjoyed the FOX fights very much. Was a great card with a variety of unexpected outcomes.

Sonnan beating Shogun will really shake things up at 205. I'm especially hoping they match him against Belfort next at light-heavy. It'll be the TRT showdown.

Moment of the night for me was seeing Overeasy get kick-flocked.
Just don't like the "reem" for some reason. Seeing Bigfoot knock him out with fists, and now this/ = one very happy fan here.
We could just throw him into the bowels of humiliation by matching him against Big Country next lol, where he might very possibly lose because of the chin mismatch.


----------



## ShredandBalls

JaeSwift said:


> Well, there we go, Sonnen pulled an upset by choking the .... out of Shogun, who's career is now over. Fairly certain he's dead in the eyes of his Brazillian fans considering he tapped out.
> 
> Connor McGregor was incredibly fun to watch, Hall was the dissapointment of the night, Overeem gassed out before he could finish, then ate Brown's foot and Lauzon...seriously wonder what was up with him because I expected him to win.
> 
> Excited for Henderson vs. Pettis now.



I wouldn't say Shogun is dead to the eyes of brazilian fans but he definitely needs to consider retirement, he's taken a lot of damage in his career and even though he's not that old, he's not the same Shogun from the PRIDE days, physically and mentally.


----------



## Solodini

Do we think Travis Browne has it in him to be a contender, then?

Is anyone in the thread training MMA themselves ATM? Would we be into discussing our training, things we're learning within this thread or would we prefer a separate thread?


----------



## thrsher

maybe its just me, but i was not impressed with connor mcgregor. dude gets a full mount and just lays there. not impressed. 

id like to see travis browne fight winner of mir/barnet


----------



## TRENCHLORD

thrsher said:


> maybe its just me, but i was not impressed with connor mcgregor. dude gets a full mount and just lays there. not impressed.
> 
> id like to see travis browne fight winner of mir/barnet


 
Connor (I think) get's much of the hype based off personality (like saying fookit a dozen times/minute lol). Good fighter, cool style, but definitely not warranting that much build up.

T. Browne fortunately fought the right guy for the moment, Overeem being a guy who would stand and bang without much ground threat, or at least no intention of taking it to the ground.
Also Overeasy's chin just isn't cut from the same rock as guys like JDS, Bigfoot, Cain, Big-Country ect..

If JDS loses to Cain then matching him against Browne next seems to make sense to me from the point of making a good entertaining fight (since they'll both be looking to stay on the feet and trade).




@Solodini; There was a thread about MMA training but it's not been up for awhile.
I've done some low-level boxing sparring in the past, but just like weight training everyone else around here always craps out after a few weeks and then I'm back all alone again .


----------



## Solodini

Maybe I'm underestimating Travis but I think JDS will take him apart.

Shame. No one around these parts trains, then?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Maybe I'm underestimating Travis but I think JDS will take him apart.


 
I think you're right on, which is why after JDS loses to Cain again they'll be looking for a rebound fight to get him back on the winning track, and T.B. will be made to order with his style, although his length might keep the normally careful JDS at a safe distance for a couple rounds.

Dumbass Overeeem leaning in/walking in straight forward with hands down to a guy who's like 6'7" with front-kicks lol.
I'm going to watch it again right now just for fun. He really just gave that one to Browne, who gladdly took it.


----------



## Solodini

Aye, he willnae be able to use those front kicks against JDS as he'll be taken down right away. That'll decrease his range a bit.


----------



## straightshreddd

Solodini said:


> Shame. No one around these parts trains, then?



It's been awhile, but I was training several days a week at one point. With sick guys, too. I was an underdog at 19 sparring regularly with mid-20's and early-30's am and pro fighters. I also trained at a local PAL boxing gym to focus on my standup. 

It's been some time, but I can still hang. 

My standup and kickboxing are very good for a dude who doesn't train consistently, but my slick guard and heavy top game is where I shine.

I'm gonna be fighting this drug dealer who robbed my brother-in-law soon. He has no mma or grappling experience, but is pretty athletic. I'll let you guys know how it goes.

When my bro fought him, he nearly tapped him out with a guillotine despite having no formal training, so I'm confident that I can take him.


----------



## Solodini

Haha good luck. Why did you stop training?


----------



## straightshreddd

Solodini said:


> Haha good luck. Why did you stop training?



I've been kinda on and off. I went for a solid year or so, then stopped because I couldn't afford the $125 a month at my first gym, then went to a cheaper, but better, gym but suffered a shoulder injury after about 5-6 months. Then, got back in the groove for a few months, but started a job that only allowed me to go occasionally. After that, I would go a few times a month and eventually just couldn't afford it anymore. haha

I definitely plan on going back as soon as I get back on my feet. It's so fun and the knowledge gained is so valuable. When I was going hard, I was hitting up classes about 4-5 days a week and working out at the local Anytime Fitness about 5-6 days a week. Plus, my beard was growing in, so I looked(and performed) like a beast and felt amazing. haha


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Forgot to post up last night that:

Machida is dropping down to fight Tim Kennedy at 185 on a FOX1 November 6th card.
Not sure who else will be on the card yet.


----------



## straightshreddd

TRENCHLORD said:


> Forgot to post up last night that:
> 
> Machida is dropping down to fight Tim Kennedy at 185 on a FOX1 November 6th card.
> Not sure who else will be on the card yet.



Oh, shit. That's gonna be a fight. I'm not sure if Kennedy's standup is prepared for the wildcard that Lyoto is, but Tim's a fighter for sure. 

Despite Machida's black belt and extensive training with BJJ beasts, Tim's gonna have to make this a ground war.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Huge opportunity for Kennedy.
Good move for Machida, but also sort of everything to lose if it doesn't go his way.
I've always thought his build and style was more suited to middle-weight.


----------



## wowspare

UFC Fight Night 26: Technique Recap - Bloody Elbow

Excellent article about how Michael Johnson outstruck Lauzon and how Travis Browne managed to take advantage of Overeem's poor posture.


----------



## JaeSwift

TRENCHLORD said:


> Connor (I think) get's much of the hype based off personality (like saying fookit a dozen times/minute lol). Good fighter, cool style, but definitely not warranting that much build up.
> 
> T. Browne fortunately fought the right guy for the moment, Overeem being a guy who would stand and bang without much ground threat, or at least no intention of taking it to the ground.
> Also Overeasy's chin just isn't cut from the same rock as guys like JDS, Bigfoot, Cain, Big-Country ect..
> 
> If JDS loses to Cain then matching him against Browne next seems to make sense to me from the point of making a good entertaining fight (since they'll both be looking to stay on the feet and trade).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Solodini; There was a thread about MMA training but it's not been up for awhile.
> I've done some low-level boxing sparring in the past, but just like weight training everyone else around here always craps out after a few weeks and then I'm back all alone again .



Connor dislocated (well, more like ''popped out of his socket'') his knee halfway through the 2nd round which is why he had to go to ground, a place where he really is not super comfortable compared to stand up. That's why it convinced me that he deserves the hype. 

Kennedy can win or lose, it really depends on Machida's will to creatively counter. His last fight against Davis lacked the creativity he had before and that's why he lost (well, that and piss-poor scoring). Kennedy is going to have an incredibly difficult time getting Machida on the ground though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Things sure went well for me tonight. 
Was going for Petis, Barnett, and Rothwell all three.
Guida lost though and I always root for him (fellow Illinois boy).


----------



## Solodini

I'm so glad that Pettish won. I never liked Bendo as a champion. Hopefully the fact that Dana has said he won't get a shot against Pettis will make him try to become a finisher, rather than a coaster.

Also ow. Mashed ankle on one leg, shin splints in the other and tasty raw knuckle on one hand. My body doesn't have a chance to toughen up because I keep having to take time off for injuries; I keep having to take time off for injuries because my body won't toughen up. It's a deadly cycle! [/fatbastard]


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Wasn't a Bendo fan to begin with but what really made me dislike him as a fighter was that octogon marriage proposal he used for attention after his crap victory over Gilbert Melendez. 

I felt like I was watching Oprah or some other wussy talkshow like that. I so wished she'd said hell no right then and there to Mr. Smooth.


----------



## Solodini

Which Melendez clearly won. Hands of judges et c., I know but still. I'm looking forward to Melendez vs. Pettis, whenever that happens.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Which Melendez clearly won. Hands of judges et c., I know but still. I'm looking forward to Melendez vs. Pettis, whenever that happens.


 
Yeah Melendez would have beat him good if Bendo would have just got off his horse . A fighter having movement is good but that was all about him keeping clean for the big proposal. 

Guida will also likely get a shot down the road since he has that victory over Pettis in the books, which makes me happy for Guida but he really should get a hair trimming this time if he wants to avoid that left kick.


----------



## Solodini

Ach, it's a bit of excitement. I'm glad Bendo cornrowed his hair this time. It's annoying watchin him brush it back after every punch. I find my ninja bun, as everyone calls it, with an extra hair tie to be pretty hardy for MMA. Wait, is this the MMA thread or the hair thread?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Hair Thread lol.

That is very annoying for some reason, I wondered if it was just me.
Guida on the other hand doesn't even seem to care if he can't see. He's always mashing in with his head anyways.


----------



## Solodini

Aye, exactly. Just wades forward swinging. Not the most artistic method but it generally works for him! I really like Guida, even though I'm usually more of a fan of the more refined athletes.


----------



## wespaul

Solodini said:


> Hopefully the fact that Dana has said he won't get a shot against Pettis will make him try to become a finisher, rather than a coaster.



That's exactly my thought. Even at the beginning of their fight, you could tell Bendo simply wanted to control him and take a crappy UD-W. I literally rolled my eyes and said "you've got to be kidding me." I was so happy to see Pettis win in spite of that horseshit. I'm just afraid he won't hold on to the belt for very long, because his fighting style is very risky, but that's what MMA needs. We need to see creativity in a fight, and most fighters don't feel it's worth it when you can construct a gameplan to ride another guy out.

I really wish there were yellow cards.


----------



## Solodini

Agreed on all counts. The sport won't evolve without people who're willing to push themselves and take risks. He's the hero the sport wants and needs!


----------



## Merge

Did anyone watch the Jones-Gustafsson fight?? I'd say, at this point, it's the fight of the year. I had Gustaffson winning the fight, 3 rounds to 2.


----------



## Cnev

Merge said:


> Did anyone watch the Jones-Gustafsson fight?? I'd say, at this point, it's the fight of the year. I had Gustaffson winning the fight, 3 rounds to 2.



Yep, and for me the greatest title fight I've seen. I was rooting for Gus, but I still feel like it was a draw. No way in hell did I feel Jones was dominant enough for a unanimous, and I'd like to know what mongoloid judge scored it 49-46. Theres no way. It's always sad seeing a fighter have to take the loss in a fight like this. IMO, there aren't any definitive winners or losers. Same with Hendo/Shogun. 

Oh, well. Much respect to both of these dudes. There couldn't be better guys to represent the upper echelon of competitors in MMA.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I've always felt that a champ must be beaten bad or finished to lose the title.
A good example would be the first Machida/Shogun fight, in which Shogun clearly dominated from a control/points standpoint and technically should have gotten the nod, but he really didn't put Machida in fear of stoppage or inflict any big damage.

I haven't watched the full fight yet (so what do I really know lol), but from what it looked like in the highlights Jones dished out about the same as he received.
Given that some seen it one way and some seen it the other, I'd say it's rightful that Jones retained the belt.

Can't wait to enjoy it soon.
Getting compared to Hendo/Shogun and Griffin/Bonner says a lot.


----------



## Solodini

I'd call it a draw, as well. It's also worth bearing in mind for the scoring that the 49-46 judge could have seen Jones as only just winning. The round winner must take 10 points, which is a flaw in the system. They clearly didn't think he dominated as they didn't give 10-8/10-7 rounds, but did enough to win 4 rounds. Given the limits of the system, that's accurate. We need a revised scoring system if we want it to more accurately reflect relative success. Jones certainly was more the aggressor, I'd say.

While Jones was more beaten up, Gus looked more worn out toward the end. If it was continuing a la old school UFC then Jones would have ground it out for the win.


----------



## Merge

The next fight for Jones will be Texeria. Gustafsson wanted a rematch, but it looks like he'll have to wait until after the Texeria fight.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Merge said:


> The next fight for Jones will be Texeria. Gustafsson wanted a rematch, but it looks like he'll have to wait until after the Texeria fight.


 
Because Jones wants to do the "fair" thing .
Looking at the pics above I can't really blame Jones for his sense of fairness.

Honestly though, I think it would be a bit abnormal for a defeated challenger to get an immediate rematch unless the decision seemed suspicious or downright wrong.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Machida is now stepping in to replace Bisping on the upcoming ufc fight night 30 card. Bisping is having problems with the eye that was poked in the Belcher fight.
He had surgery on the eye but it's still screwed. (or bisping is just a puss lol)

So it's Machida vs Munoz now.

No announcement yet on who will fight Kennedy on the November 6th card.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Another one bites the dust.

UFC suspends heavyweight Ben Rothwell 9 months for doping - ESPN

Gotta get that timing worked out guys lol.
Surely they could get someone to help them de-elevate in time for the show.

Vera I'm guessing will be another fighter who is released at the end of his current deal.
He's still a very good fighter against the highest level guys, but he's also a somewhat boring and calculated fighter, and I really think they're trying to make contractual space for new blood.
Okami getting fired is a good indicator of their intent, he's still one of the very best 185's out there and the king of Japanese MMA.


----------



## Solodini

Okami isn't a personality. They want personalities more than skilled fighters. GSP would be out of there if he wasn't the champ.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Okami isn't a personality. They want personalities more than skilled fighters. GSP would be out of there if he wasn't the champ.


 
Yelp.
They're going to be pissed if GSP retains once again .


----------



## Solodini

I'm split about whether to be surprised that they so badly wanted to keep Silva. I don't imagine Dana likes his chat. Certainly he's a big draw as a fighter but now that he's been debunked somewhat and doesn't seem to want to do the big stuff, I wouldn't be surprised to see him go, if it didn't cost more than it was worth.


----------



## Solodini

Anyone much bothered about Cain vs JDS 786? I'm not up to date with TUF but I really hope Roquelle Pennington makes it into the UFC. I think she'd be a great addition to the roster.


----------



## Merge

Those 2 fighting for the third time didn't bother me. The fight went the way I thought it would. A 100% JDS can't beat a 100% Cain.


----------



## Solodini

Touchy Fili impressed me greatly. I hope he sticks around. Great performance!


----------



## wookie606

Merge said:


> Those 2 fighting for the third time didn't bother me. The fight went the way I thought it would. A 100% JDS can't beat a 100% Cain.



This.

JDS is still a great fighter, but Cain is just on a different level.


----------



## Merge

Cain is out until roughly April, with a broken jaw. I think he's next opponent will be Fabricio Werdum. Werdum's stand up has improved greatly over the last few years, but I don't think it's on the same level as Cain's. However, he is a world class BJJ practitioner. Cain will want to keep this one standing.


----------



## Solodini

I doubt he'll be able to get into a position to use his BJJ against Cain. 
Who're we choosing for Machida vs Munoz?


----------



## Merge

I think Bisping was a good match-up for Munoz, I think Machida is a lousy match-up for him. I think Machida will pick him apart. His only real chance is to land a big punch and get the KO early.


----------



## Merge

Machida picked him apart, with one well placed kick to the head.


----------



## Solodini

DC vs Gustaffson? 
What's next for Big Country?


----------



## Merge

DC vs Gustaffson is a tough call, both are very good fighters. DC will have the wrestling advantage, but Gus will have the reach advantage. As for Nelson, I think if he doesn't drop to LHW, he might be given his walking papers.


----------



## Solodini

Who do you pick on the wrestling front with DC and Gus?


----------



## Merge

My head is saying DC. He's a 2 time Junior College National Champion, and an NCAA Runner-up out of Oklahoma State, and a former Olympic wrestler. Gustaffson has a boxing background, so I'd give him the advantage standing up. Gustaffson's first loss was to Phil Davis, who won an NCAA wrestling title at Penn State. The wrestling advantage may be all that DC needs, but this will be a close fight, I believe.


----------



## Solodini

Gus has been training lots with Davis, though. Do you think DC could outwrestle Jones, then? There's also the issue of wrestling from a wrestling for wrestling's sake background as opposed to wrestling for MMA. See Sonnen, Chael P..


----------



## Merge

I just realized that DC isn't fighting Gustaffson, I'm not sure why I thought those 2 had something scheduled. Gus was scheduled to fight Antonio Rogerio Nogueira, but Nogueria backed out with a back injury. I did read that Phil Davis and DC have been mentioned as a replacement, but they haven't announced anything.

I'm not sure how a DC-Jones fight would go. DC would be giving up 4in in height, and probably more than that in reach. Jones was able to take Sonnen down at will, and pound on him. A 100% Jones would be a severe test for anyone. How did you score the Jones-Gus fight??


----------



## Merge

The Bellator card last night wasn't too bad. The Pat Curran fight was really boring, as was the King Mo fight. The Michael Chandler-Eddie Alvarez fight was a good fight. Alveraz came out on top, by SD. I had Alvarez winning 48-47.


----------



## Solodini

Gus Bones was tough to score, and felt especially let down by the points system in place. That fight would be much better suited to a cumulative scoring system, rather than subtractive.

I'd score it 48 47 in Jones favour, probably, but that doesn't quite do it justice to either of them.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Damned you Vitor Belfort!!!

I've been stoked all week for this main event and 1min. just didn't satisfy.
I was rooting for Dan as always, but I wanted and expected a war lol.
Not really surprised at the outcome, just the duration.
Belfort was just too fast and swarming for Dan I guess.

That's 3 losses in a row now for Hendo, even though the other 2 were split decisions and arguable.


----------



## Merge

I missed the fights this weekend. I wasn't surprised by the outcome, either, and I too thought it would last longer. There's talk, though Dana is saying otherwise, that Belfort is going to have some trouble getting a license to fight in Nevada. I'm guessing that Dana wants Belfort's title shot to be in Vegas. Belfort failed a steroid test in 06, and has been doing TRT for a while now. Nevada doesn't like to give TRT exemptions to fighters that have failed drug tests in the past. I'm interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Did anyone else see Hendricks get robbed against GSP?


----------



## Chiba666

Not the best decision but if you take the fight to the judges then it can go agains tyou. Get in and finish it.

Lets be honest NSC has a record of poor decisions adn I can see UFC not fighting in Vegas for a while or not haivng their big fights there until it gets sorted out.


----------



## Merge

The fight was closer than I thought it would be. I think the only round in question is Round 1. Hendricks won rounds 2 and 4, GSP took rounds 3 and 5. I had GSP winning round 1, though it was a close round.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

I didn't think it was a bad decision.
I would rather the champ retain the title than hand it over to someone new when neither competitor decisively won the fight.

It should probably go to a rematch as it was close.
I'd like Hendricks to become more rounded in his skillset though (or show more of what he already has).
Wrestlers with one-punch bore me (Hendo being the exception of course).


----------



## blanco

It was a really close fight, personally i feel Hendricks was more effective but watching and scoring a fight are two way different things and everyone always argues over tight fights. It definitely wasn't the same GSP we saw several months ago. I did feel sort of disappointed by the fact he took the fight and has now basically said he's going into some sort of temporary retirement. I feel it would have been more appropriate for him to have walked on the high and this would have be an interim fight for the belt rather than have a bit of a poor/controversial fight and stepping away. He just didn't look comfortable at all, in the ring and in the interview after.

On the other hand...
Rashad Evans!!!! Good convincing fight did exactly what he wanted and needed. I've not always been his favourite fan but he's looking on form and i'd love to see him run for the belt again.

And the surprise of the card for me was Tyron Woodley. I'm expecting big things from him and i think he needs to do a Jon Jones approach to it and just fight as much as possible, get himself up the rankings and into title contention. I reckon he could turn to a middleweight fighter though, he looked huge. But if he's comfortable cutting to welterweight and hydrates well after the weigh ins then he can go far.

The welterweight division seems to be lighting up right now.


----------



## Solodini

That bout belonged to Hendricks. Not keen on his way of voicing his disapproval at the judges: felt that was a bit disrespectful to GSP, especially as he didn't manage to finish Georges. As Dana said in the press conference, 70% wasn't enough as he left it to the judges. He kept a good pace and pushed it, they both did, but if you can knock your opponent out and that's your preferred way of winning then it's silly not to.

It seems Georges' mental health is suffering so I think it's right for him to take some time off and be in the right place to continue, rather than throwing away his legacy. I don't think that requires a retirement, though. He seemed okay for the last 2 and he doesn't seem great at hiding his emotions.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

It wasn't as close to me. I gave GSP round 3, but that was it. Hendricks just out-muscled him and physically dictated where the fight went. Hendricks should have thrown 100% into him, but I'd be scared at how busted up Georges would be after that. He had to ask his corner what round it was at one point with Johny only throwing 70%.

I'll agree that it was unfair to grill GSP after that war though. His mind was not right coming out of what you could argue was the dogfight of his life. I'd love to see Hendricks v. Lawler next.


----------



## blanco

Hendricks vs Lawler would be awesome. Think Carlos Condit might have something to say about it but any match up with them three will be good. 

It would be quite strange if both anderson silva and GSP took a break from the sport for a while. Along with Jon Jones they've been the ones that draw the biggest crowds. I fully expect Anderson to come back gunning for gold in the rematch but i hope its not an easy fight. I do like to get my moneys worth from a fight hahaha.

Whats people opinions on the Dominick Cruz Vs Renan Barao coming up? Cruz seems to have been stalling at little after his surgeries working out the ring rust and Barao is just a beast.


----------



## Solodini

Barao TKO, maybe 3rd or 4th round, I think.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I'll take Dominick Cruz by unanimous decision.

Lamas is going to absolutely get mauled by Jose Aldo though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I think John was giving more than 70% power.
Sure he could punch harder if GSP would just stand still and stick his chin out lol.

Was very evident how sore JH was about the loss, but right after a fight I don't put anything into what they say.
I don't know why Dana would criticize anything GSP said with his head swelling up by the second.
Personally, I think it's goofy to even interview the guys while they are still bleeding in the ring.



Barao wins KO
Aldo wins KO


----------



## blanco

I'm Aldo to win as well. 

I'm for Barao KO as well, unless Cruz runs around the ring for the five round similar style to how he beat Faber. 

Couldn't agree more about the interviews, i get why they do it and Joe seems to have a reasonable repertoire with most fighters but they are so pumped up on adrenaline that you can never complain about what they say. I mean come on Jon Jones stood there with a broken toe and didn't realise until it was pointed out to him!


----------



## wespaul

I hate the line "never leave it in the hands of the judges." It blames the fighters and absolves any responsibility or accountability for the people who are judging these fights. Something has to be done. Hendricks won that fight, and, no, it's not his fault that two of the three judges got it wrong. The MacDonald/Lawler fight was a split decision, too, that should've been unanimous for Lawler.

Chael looked completely outclassed by Rashad. I loved the clinch work in the beginning, but once Rashad got him down he had nothing left in the fight. It was actually kind of painful to watch Chael give up his back and then tap to strikes. 

I loved watching Rory fight with the "deer in the headlights" look on him when Robbie kept coming forward and hitting him. At one point during the fight, Robbie could've went in to finish after knocking him down, but he hesitated. I'm not sure what that was about, but I remember throwing my fists in the air screaming at him to follow up, haha. So much for that Rory/GSP talk everybody was going on about.

I also hate Koscheck. Hated him ever since TUF 1, and he looked like a complete boob coaching against GSP. I also hate that ridiculous hairdo. With that said, it was hard seeing him getting KO'd into oblivion. Woodley looks like a damn LHW and I'm interested in seeing how he progresses through the ranks.


----------



## wowspare

wespaul said:


> *I hate the line "never leave it in the hands of the judges." It blames the fighters and absolves any responsibility or accountability for the people who are judging these fights. Something has to be done. *Hendricks won that fight, and, no, it's not his fault that two of the three judges got it wrong. The MacDonald/Lawler fight was a split decision, too, that should've been unanimous for Lawler.
> 
> Chael looked completely outclassed by Rashad. I loved the clinch work in the beginning, but once Rashad got him down he had nothing left in the fight. It was actually kind of painful to watch Chael give up his back and then tap to strikes.
> 
> I loved watching Rory fight with the "deer in the headlights" look on him when Robbie kept coming forward and hitting him. At one point during the fight, Robbie could've went in to finish after knocking him down, but he hesitated. I'm not sure what that was about, but I remember throwing my fists in the air screaming at him to follow up, haha. So much for that Rory/GSP talk everybody was going on about.
> 
> I also hate Koscheck. Hated him ever since TUF 1, and he looked like a complete boob coaching against GSP. I also hate that ridiculous hairdo. With that said, it was hard seeing him getting KO'd into oblivion. Woodley looks like a damn LHW and I'm interested in seeing how he progresses through the ranks.



Couldn't agree with you more. All it does it make the sport seem less legitimate. Not all fights are going to end via ko or submission, roughly about 50 ~ 70% of fights go to a decision and having competent judges who can score properly is crucial. Tim Boetsch/ C.B Dolloway fight being 30-26, 30-26 & 27-29 is a good example of fighters getting screwed over.
I don't like CB Dolloway, but he schooled Boetsch in that fight.


Another statement that is probably the dumbest assertion that people tend to make about judging in mma, "*You have to decisively beat the champion to be the champion*"

People are always willing to score decisions in favor of the champion due to some mythical championship advantage.

Why?

I mean the Miami Heat won't begin each game this season with points already on the board. FC Barcelona won't be starting with 1 goal already scored at the beginning of each game. 

If this statement was true, it would be giving an unfair advantage to the champion before the fight even begins. Judges would already view the fight with a preconceived mindset that the champion must be dominated thoroughly, for him to lose that round.

So why is it that people will firmly argue that a champion needs to be finished to lose?

If anything, shouldn't it be the other way around? As a Champion, you should show why you're where you're at by shutting down challengers. To me, a Champion needing to prove why he's a Champion makes a hell of a lot more sense than a fighter having to prove why he's a challenger. 

The UFC might as well consider self-regulating and giving the middle finger to the ACs.


----------



## Solodini

Would they be legally allowed to self commission? Doubt they wanna have all of their cards in less affluent countries.

Regarding judging, there's been talk for ages of sitting judges down with the footage after the bout, getting them to explain their scoring and talking them through what's actually going on there.


----------



## Merge

I think the judges need to go through a training program that teaches them the ins and outs of MMA. Most of the judges, with the exception of a few, are boxing judges. One judge said "I don't count leg kicks as strikes". Ricardo Almeida, a former fighter turned MMA judge, said "There is always going to be controversy, but the more we can get guys who understand what's going on inside the Octagon, the results are going to be a little more consistent". It would be nice to see some retired fighters become judges.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

"I don't count leg kicks as strikes"

I've seen people get TKO'ed by leg kicks.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Urijah Faber's leg after Jose Aldo lit his ass up with leg kicks:


----------



## wowspare

Edson Barboza's as well


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Pat Barry can sure crack some femur.


----------



## Solodini

Yaass, two of my teammates won tonight, both first round, one by RNC, one by guillotine. The club's own event is tomorrow night. Here's hoping!


----------



## Solodini

Good performances by our team tonight. Only 2 losses for our guys and lots of finishes. Includiing a first round TKO by leg kicks. Edson Barboza eat your heart out!


----------



## Merge

Did anyone see the highlights of Chinzo Machida's (Lyoto's older brother) fight from Friday night?? He caught his opponent with a knee to the face, just as the guy was shooting in for a takedown. The guy laid on the mat for about 10 minutes, and had to carried out of the cage on a stretcher. I've never seen anyone leave the cage like that.


----------



## wowspare

Merge said:


> Did anyone see the highlights of Chinzo Machida's (Lyoto's older brother) fight from Friday night?? He caught his opponent with a knee to the face, just as the guy was shooting in for a takedown. The guy laid on the mat for about 10 minutes, and had to carried out of the cage on a stretcher. I've never seen anyone leave the cage like that.








Nasty KO


----------



## Solodini

Oof. Any update on how the opponent is? No serious damage?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

...dude. that ko is gonna hurt him in his old age.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Oof. Any update on how the opponent is? No serious damage?


 
brain-punt-itus 



Anyone watching the chick throwdown tonight? Gotta go with Rocky, but I think Juliana takes it in the finally on Saturday. 

I'm not big at all on this season's TUF. I've enjoyed the chick fights better than the "men" . The guys are having enough trouble beating the scales this season, and they're fights have basically sucked IMO, although this last fight should be good with these two.
BTW, I'm picking Maynard over Diaz also. (just because lol)


----------



## Solodini

Provided Gray doesn't knock himself out again.


----------



## Chiba666

Still can't believe that guys that want to fight in the UFC fail to make weight, in fact anyone that wants to turn Pro fails to make weight.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Chiba666 said:


> Still can't believe that guys that want to fight in the UFC fail to make weight, in fact anyone that wants to turn Pro fails to make weight.


 
Shows how bad they really want it .

Man the chick fight sucked last night. Good boxing by J.R. though, but what a boring match.


----------



## blanco

That KO is brutal. Haven't seen something like that probably since rampage did the old power bomb KO. I'm always in two minds about the women fighting. Sometimes they are awesome and really great fights other times they are appalling. 

As for all the making weight issues fighters are cutting so much now to avoid fighting in certain weight classes and have as bigger possible advantage over there opponent all to trying and climb the ranks as fast as possible. I always use Frankie Edgar as an example of this, the guy walks around and fights at roughly the same weight, has such a minimal cut. Although he might walk into a fight a fair few kg than his opponent he's nowhere near as drawn out as them. I can see loads of people moving to welterweight now GSP seems to be leaving.

Hope the Maynard Diaz fight is actually interesting Diaz tends to bore the hell out of me but being the third fight between the two both are really going to want to win it.


----------



## Merge

I was telling someone that I think the best thing that could happen to the welterweight division would be GSP retiring. He's been dominant for a long time, his retirement would really open up the division. The same could be said for the light heavyweight division, as there's talk of Jon Jones moving up to heavyweight next year.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

That should have been stopped about a dozen punches before it was. Maynard was completely out on his feet and not defending at all.
Terrible judgment by the ref IMO. (and I was picking Maynard btw)


----------



## wowspare

^ Agreed, reminded me of JDS/Cain III


----------



## flexkill

HOLY SHIT!!!! What a fight between Bigfoot and Hunt! That was a classic battle.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Fight of the year IMO. Way better than Jones/Gustafson.


----------



## flexkill

TRENCHLORD said:


> Fight of the year IMO. Way better than Jones/Gustafson.


Just when I thought Bigfoot was done....he did some real damage on the ground in the 2 round. Those guys fought with every ounce of life in them....my hat is off to them both!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

flexkill said:


> Just when I thought Bigfoot was done....he did some real damage on the ground in the 2 round. Those guys fought with every ounce of life in them....my hat is off to them both!


 
Yeah that's the kind of shiit that will get the UFC banned again .
Lucky they were both so gassed they'd lost some power and precision.
A real joy to watch though .


----------



## wowspare

A draw was seriously the best decision that could have come out of this. I was rooting madly for Hunt but I thought Silva had done enough to win..... haha


----------



## Merge

That's a candidate for Fight of the Year. I'm glad it was draw.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I was actually rooting for the draw also at the end. It would have been sad to see one of them get a loss after that.


----------



## Solodini

Tonight's Cage Warriors card was excellent. Loads of great, fast finishes, good heel hooks, well timed knees, neck cranks. You should try to find it to watch. You won't miss out. The prelims were really exciting, too!


----------



## Merge

The next UFC on Fox looks good, with Johnson vs. Benavidez 2 as the main event. Overall, the card looks good, decent fights on the prelims and main card


----------



## Merge

There's a report coming from Ariel Helwani that GSP is taking an indefinite leave from MMA and is vacating the WW title.


----------



## blanco

Hunt Vs Bigfoot was awesome, literally two people laying it on the line. Reminded me of Edgar Vs Maynard 2.


----------



## Chiba666

So GSP vacating his title and taking a break.

I think hes made a good decision there if his head and heart are not in it then stepping away is the right thing to do. Either that or stay and get hurt.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Good for GSP. 
He's still fairly young and is financially secure so why not venture down other avenues.
It's not like he should or would have anything to prove at this point, even to himself in regards to MMA.
There is more to life then fighting, and it's always the second half of fighters careers in which they take most of their damage.

So it's Hendricks vs Lawler now this March for the vacant golden strap!!!


----------



## flexkill

TRENCHLORD said:


> Good for GSP.
> He's still fairly young and is financially secure so why not venture down other avenues.
> It's not like he should or would have anything to prove at this point, even to himself in regards to MMA.
> There is more to life then fighting, and it's always the second half of fighters careers in which they take most of their damage.
> 
> So it's Hendricks vs Lawler now this March for the vacant golden strap!!!



I feel so old, I remember when Lawler was just a wee lad.....


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I got Hendricks by TKO round 2


----------



## Chiba666

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I got Hendricks by TKO round 2



Ill go with that.

Sounds like UFC have suspended GSPs contract giving him chance to come back.

I don't think we will see him back in UFC


----------



## Merge

Chiba666 said:


> Ill go with that.
> 
> Sounds like UFC have suspended GSPs contract giving him chance to come back.
> 
> I don't think we will see him back in UFC




I agree, I don't think he'll be back. He sounded like a athlete saying goodbye to his sport.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

flexkill said:


> I feel so old, I remember when Lawler was just a wee lad.....


 
Yeah I remember when Dana and Randy had hair .


edit; Also, it seems inevitable now that Condit will get Tyrone Woodley next, now that Diaz has said no to another schooling at the hands of Carlos.
It's really too bad in the short-term for Condit that this timing has worked out so badly for him this time. Even though he lost to Hendricks it was far from a defeat.
Who knows though, Lawler or Hendricks either one might have to withdraw and then it might work out perfect for Condit to step in for the belt.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I'm hoping Matt Brown gets healthy. Brown v. Lawler would be a ridiculous slugfest. That being said: in that match, I'd take Lawler winning by first round decapitation.


----------



## Merge

I hope Lawler thrashes Hendricks. Ever since the GSP fight, all Hendricks has done is show how classless he is.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Shooto Brazil Promoting &#39;First Male vs. Female Fight in MMA History&#39; | Bleacher Report

Holy ...., brace yourselves for the fallout.


----------



## blanco

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Shooto Brazil Promoting 'First Male vs. Female Fight in MMA History' | Bleacher Report
> 
> Holy ...., brace yourselves for the fallout.







> Is this what women meant when they said gender equality???


Generally wetting myself at this comment on the bleachers report.

It will be a huge event if it goes ahead but he's going to lose either way. Gets beaten by a women, never lives it down. Beats her, forever made out like he has to fight women to win and gets forever dragged into the whole "he should never have taken the fight" argument.


----------



## Randy

Along with spray tanning, I believe this is considered an official ceremony for retiring your "man card".

IF the fight actually happens ("if"), it might be pretty interesting. While it's known that men are well favored in the horrible scenarios where they most frequently battle women (ie: domestic disputes, abuse, etc.), the guidelines of MMA and 'fair-fighting' level the playing field quite a bit. Generally speaking, a man is expected to have more upper body strength than a female but, since they both have to be in the same weight class, hip/leg strength could work in her favor and hold/submissions are pretty much even territory.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

blanco said:


> It will be a huge event if it goes ahead but he's going to lose either way. Gets beaten by a women, never lives it down. Beats her, forever made out like he has to fight women to win and gets forever dragged into the whole "he should never have taken the fight" argument.



He should never have taken the fight 

Seriously, what does he stand to gain?


----------



## Merge

Antonio Silva Fails Post-Fight Drug Test, Will Be Suspended for 9 Months | Bleacher Report

Bigfoot tests positive for elevated testosterone.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Merge said:


> Bigfoot tests positive for elevated testosterone.



I mean he has acromegaly, so... wouldn't he have elevated levels naturally?


----------



## Merge

Acromegaly is caused by an increased production of growth hormone. Silva has been getting TRT for a few years, I believe.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

OK I figured the added levels growth hormone might boost T levels naturally (or reduce epitestosterone). If he got an exemption and still failed, then he is a dumb dumb.


----------



## Merge

I'm surprised that he was able to get a TRT exemption. Silva tested positive for Boldenone, an anabolic steroid, in 2008. Athletic commissions have been hesitant to give TRT exemptions to fighters that have failed drug tests in the past.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I guess they can't give it fight of the year status since one guy was juice-jacked.
Wonder if Hunt will share his $100,000 bonus with bigfoot. They are supposedly good friends and have trained together.


----------



## straightshreddd

Randy said:


> Along with spray tanning, I believe this is considered an official ceremony for retiring your "man card".
> 
> IF the fight actually happens ("if"), it might be pretty interesting. While it's known that men are well favored in the horrible scenarios where they most frequently battle women (ie: domestic disputes, abuse, etc.), the guidelines of MMA and 'fair-fighting' level the playing field quite a bit. Generally speaking, a man is expected to have more upper body strength than a female but, since they both have to be in the same weight class, hip/leg strength could work in her favor and hold/submissions are pretty much even territory.



I think it would be interesting if the guy was in a smaller weight class. That could help even the playing field. If we get technical, chicks could have the hip strength advantage, but I think men are, overall, stronger and could take on chicks well above their weight classes. Now, if the guy is say a flyweight taking on a female 145er, now that might be interesting to see.


PS: This last season of TUF was my favorite season by far. Such exciting fights. I was really impressed by the girls and watched every episode in two days. They've earned their shit proper.

Goddamn, though. Juliana...  She doesn't seem like she'd do much when she's wearing normal clothes and make up, but christ, her hands do damage when she lets them go. They could use some fine tuning, however. Her wrestling and position control is insane as well. 

I think she's gonna be due for a title shot in the coming 2-3 years.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Yeah having little guys fighting big women would be very entertaining 4sure. I know I would tune in.

Yeah Julliana is a ladybeast. 
I'm betting she will get a title shot well within two years from now, unless she gets beat in the lead up fight. 
She fights with more aggressiveness than most of the other women, and some of the men too.


----------



## Merge

UFC 168 is this Saturday, who is going to win the title fights?? I have Sliva and Rousey winning.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Weidman by Unanimous Decision, Rousey by 2nd round submission. 

Also, Barnett will choke out Travis Browne.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm going for Weidman, Tate, and Brown.

If Silva would be the constant attacker and make this a striking shootout he would win IMO, but if he settles for his normal counter approach he will lose again.

Hard not to pick Rousey and Barnett if I were betting, but I'd about have to flip a coin on the main event.

I'm stoked to see if Hall can rise up to an over the hill Leban.
Hall has the tools to destroy but still hasn't shown much "go get it" in his first couple UFC fights.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I'm rooting for Tate, and I think her best strategy is to drag Rousey into deep water. She hasn't been tested in more than 1 round. I bet the submissions lose precision over time and become easier to defend. 

And I disagree. If Silva is the constant aggressor, I see him getting taken down and dominated by a younger, stronger, bigger fighter. Only way Silva is winning this one is by submission IMO.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> And I disagree. If Silva is the constant aggressor, I see him getting taken down and dominated by a younger, stronger, bigger fighter. Only way Silva is winning this one is by submission IMO.


 
About to find out I guess .
Hell yeah travis browne .


----------



## flexkill

OMFG did you hear how loud the break was!? That was fvcking NASTY dude!!!!


Also, as much as I HATE Rousey....I don't see any woman currently fighting beating her....she is just too damn good.....and I HATE her


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

His leg just went 90 degrees where there is no knee. Mother of fvck.


----------



## ramses

My heart is broken, not because Silva lost, but because his career is now over, and in a very unfortunate way. :-(

Gladly for Weidman, the accident didn't happen during the first round, which he clearly won. Now he is a credible champion.


----------



## thrsher

insane. such a serious card, great finishes


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

ramses said:


> My heart is broken, not because Silva lost, but because his career is now over, and in a very unfortunate way. :-(



He could come back... Spiders are pretty damn resilient.


----------



## flexkill

SoItGoesRVA said:


> He could come back... Spiders are pretty damn resilient.



I doubt it. I almost hope he doesn't for his sake. He is almost 39 and what does he have left to prove? The guy is one of the greatest fighters to ever grace the planet.

I also think losing got in Silva's head. He didn't look to be the same relaxed, I'm always in control, fighter to me. I could see doubt where I had never seen any with him before. So I don't know if mentally, and along with his age, if he is up to it honestly.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

flexkill said:


> I doubt it. I almost hope he doesn't for his sake. He is almost 39 and what does he have left to prove? The guy is one of the greatest fighters to ever grace the planet.


 
Indeed. And IMO we'll not see any current/new champ dominate for as long as he or GSP has.
Wait, I forgot about JJ. No really I don't see Jones making it quite that many years solid.


----------



## flexkill

Look at you own risk....if you have a weak stomach for this kind of stuff STAY AWAY.

UFC 168 : Anderson Silva vs Chris Weidman 2 ~ Anderson Silva Breaks Leg HD - YouTube


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I think Gustaffson or Cormier will dethrone Jonny Bones. As for Silva coming back? I'm saying that he could, that it wouldn't be completely out of the question. That being said, he doesn't have shit left to prove to anyone. Hopefully he'll start coaching some young prospects and stay involved that way.


----------



## wespaul

ramses said:


> Gladly for Weidman, the accident didn't happen during the first round, which he clearly won. Now he is a credible champion.



That was no accident. That was a beautiful counter to a leg kick that Silva was throwing all of his weight into. A counter that was specifically trained for because of the last fight. Weidman has Silva's number.

IMO, he beats Belfort by taking him down and landing hard GnP and finishing with a sub. I'm more interested in a Machida fight, honestly.


----------



## flexkill

wespaul said:


> That was no accident. That was a beautiful counter to a leg kick that Silva was throwing all of his weight into. A counter that was specifically trained for because of the last fight. Weidman has Silva's number.
> 
> IMO, he beats Belfort by taking him down and landing hard GnP and finishing with a sub. I'm more interested in a Machida fight, honestly.


Of course it was an accident! He didn't purposely break Silva's leg. The block was no accident but the break sure was a freak accident.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I hope he destroys Belfort whenever it does happen.
For some reason I'm really starting not to like that guy.

What was the deal with Vitor's press conference cameo where he didn't even ask a ?
It seemed like he was just there in an attempt to intimidate Weidman with his trt voice and stealy stare.


----------



## wespaul

flexkill said:


> Of course it was an accident! He didn't purposely break Silva's leg. The block was no accident but the break sure was a freak accident.



Are you high? Weidman _specifically_ said he trained to check Anderson's leg kicks this way. He also talks about how his trainer has broken legs in training camp this way, and they even coined this type of leg check "the destruction", which is "knee-on-shin."

So, no, it wasn't an accident, or a even a freak accident. It was a counter that was trained to specifically have this result, and specifically to stop the only offense that Silva had in their last fight.

Source (10:45):


----------



## fwd0120

ugh... This broken leg talk makes me want to give up my lunch.... First, that basketball guy this year, now this.... Blech......


----------



## flexkill

wespaul said:


> stuff


----------



## blanco

Career over.

No need to come back he has records, he's always going to be seen as one of the greatest fighters ever. Its not the sort of injury that is going to be ever get back to 100%. Bow out knowing his only real UFC lose being Weidmans knockout. 

Props to Weidman though he didn't go over the top, kept out the way and was civil over the whole situation. Rhonda on the other hand, well... we all know what she's like hahahaha. 

Chris Leben should probably quit as well, was pretty boring and Leben did the right thing stopping the fight himself but thats four on the trot over the past 2 years. Uriah Hall has just become quite boring fighter. In TUF he was awesome to watch and now i feel he's just a little too cautious. The reason Dana likes guys like him is cause of the knockout potential and its a huge draw for a fight but if he keep walking round he might just find himself not getting booked at all.


----------



## wespaul

flexkill said:


>



It's okay to admit you're wrong, homie. I enjoyed the depth of discussion you brought to the topic, though.

Back to Weidman --I love his attitude. There was a point where doctors were surrounding Silva and security wasn't letting people in the cage. Weidman went over to push security aside so Silva's corner could get in. Class-act, all the way.


----------



## Rommel

Longo dubbed it "Destruct-shin", according to Weidman. Same thing that Aldo did to Mendez in their title fight. 

Hoping Anderson has a good recovery. Whether or not he makes a comeback is for him to decide. Congrats to Weidman, he's got some good challenges lined up.


----------



## Riffer Madness

Grats to weidman on the win, and here's to a full recovery for silva


----------



## TRENCHLORD

To juice or not to juice, that is the question.

Weidman vs Belfort is on for sometime late spring early summer (maybe the 4th), but Belfort is not likely to get his good ole TRT exemption in Vegas where they hope to do the fight (well everyone except Belfort hopes it is there).

He has flunked for steroids before in Nevada which usually disqualifies the exemption being granted. 

That surely has much to do with his last three fights being in brazil, where the juice bar is always open.

I hope Weidman destroys him for his stupid hairdo alone .


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Dominick Cruz is out of the Barao fight and Faber took the fight on 3 1/2 weeks notice. Thoughts?


----------



## Merge

I don't know if Crux will ever fight again. He hasn't fought since Oct. 2011, and has been very injury prone.


----------



## wowspare

He'll probably fight again, but he's wasting his prime years away 

Barao vs prime Cruz was really a dream match-up, sadly we'll never see it anymore.....


----------



## Merge

Faber has looked good in his last few fights, especially against Mcdonald. I'm not sure if he can beat Barao, though.


----------



## wowspare

Merge said:


> Faber has looked good in his last few fights, especially against Mcdonald. I'm not sure if he can beat Barao, though.



He seriously needs to start checking low kicks........ You would think that he learnt his lesson after his fight with Aldo, but then proceeds to get his legs smashed by Barao in their first fight. Hopefully, with Weidman and Saffiedine's recent fights he's learnt to check them


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Now it seems GSP is saying there's more to his decision to vacate for now.

Georges St-Pierre on UFC drug testing: 'This is stupid'


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Was a great card tonight, especially for a freebie (if you count your current bloated cable rate as free ).

When the biggest most physically impressive guy shits himself mid-fight, you just know you have a winner .


Just for the record;
http://fightlinker.com/a-short-history-of-fighters-crapping-their-pants/


----------



## Konfyouzd

So... Any of you guys in Northern VA?

I'm looking for a school.

I'm interested in learning the following styles in no particular order:
-Capoeira
-Muy Thai 
-Jiu Jitsu

I'm not sure if I spelled any of those correctly... 

And now that I think about it... That's the exact order I'd prefer to learn them in. I lied...


----------



## Merge

If you're looking for BJJ in Northern Va., 50/50 BJJ is tough to beat.

50/50 Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu


----------



## Merge

Who's watching the fights on Saturday, Henderson/Thomson is the main event. I think that will be a close fight, I'm picking Henderson.


----------



## wowspare

I'm thinking Henderson will edge it out as well


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I hope Thomson pulls it out, but the smart money is on Bendo.

Fvck it, Thomson by 3rd round submission.

Also, my background is in Judo and Shorin Ryu, and I just started with BJJ about a month ago. I'm in love with it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Bendover will win but I hope not.
Also I see Gonzaga getting his ass handed to him just prior to the main event.

Speaking of a Henderson, Hendo vs Shogun 2 is now slated for March 23 on a FOX1 card UFC fight night 38.


----------



## Merge

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I hope Thomson pulls it out, but the smart money is on Bendo.
> 
> Fvck it, Thomson by 3rd round submission.
> 
> Also, my background is in Judo and Shorin Ryu, and I just started with BJJ about a month ago. I'm in love with it.



Where are you taking BJJ??


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Merge said:


> Where are you taking BJJ??



Revolution BJJ in Richmond. Real class acts over there


----------



## Sofos

I know i'll probably get yelled at for trying to sell my crap in here, but seeing as the discussion has gone to people interested in BJJ, I figured I'd try: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...jiu-jitsu-gi-blue-size-a1-top-pants-belt.html

I did GB BJJ for a while last year until I jacked up my wrist (Sprained in 3 different places, also sprained elbow). After a 2 month healing period I made the choice to stick with guitar, and have no use for the gi any more


----------



## wowspare

I don't like Bendo but he clearly won against Josh imo. Sucks that Josh broke his thumb but I had Bendo winning 48-47. There's only won round that Josh won clearly and that's the first


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Another case of Bendo doing just enough to get the decision, although to me it was still very close. Were it not for the hand I think JT would have won handily(p.i.).
Even though Josh was clearly on the defensive most of the fight I still think the grappling exchanges were about dead even if not in Josh's favor.
Striking, which there sure wasn't much of, went to bendo I'm sad to say.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I disagree. Josh just beat bendo with one hand behind his back.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I disagree. Josh just beat bendo with one hand behind his back.


 
I was crossing my fingers he'd get the call.
I honestly don't think Bendo (or bendo fans) would have had any right to complain had it gone the other way. Same as when he fought Gilbert M.


----------



## wowspare

I honestly don't see any case for thomson winning that fight


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Anyone see the weigh ins last night? Lamas looks like a man on a mission.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Anyone see the weigh ins last night? Lamas looks like a man on a mission.


 
It's just the hair . Like a wild crazed part-indian warrior .
Here's to Lamas and Faber earning their place in UFC champion history tonight. 

And here's to Meh and Overeasy knocking each other out in the opening seconds and both being cut by Dana . It's about time.
Actually given who they've both fought in the past 12-18 months the bad records really are not bad.
It's just the way they've both caved in in those fights.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I think Overeem takes that one by way of decapitation.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I think Overeem takes that one by way of decapitation.


 
Yeah, I agree. I'm saying the same in round two or even round one.


----------



## bobbybuu

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I think Overeem takes that one by way of decapitation.





TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah, I agree. I'm saying the same in round two or even round one.



I don't know. Overeem been off his game last couple of fights, and you can never count-out Mir.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Overeem: Now with cardio. 

I'm officially terrified.


----------



## wowspare




----------



## TRENCHLORD

The upcoming UFC months are an absolute blitzkrieg of events.
A bunch of FOX and FS1 cards thrown in as well.
Once we get to the Feb.15 Fight Night Machida vs Mousasi it's on every week and sometimes twice.
It's great what they're doing with UFC now, not to even mention the Fight Pass.


----------



## wowspare

TRENCHLORD said:


> The upcoming UFC months are an absolute blitzkrieg of events.
> A bunch of FOX and FS1 cards thrown in as well.
> Once we get to the Feb.15 Fight Night Machida vs Mousasi it's on every week and sometimes twice.
> It's great what they're doing with UFC now, not to even mention the Fight Pass.



You actually think Fight Pass is a good idea?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

wowspare said:


> You actually think Fight Pass is a good idea?


 
I've only recently became aware of it, but sounds cool to me (mainly having the whole ufc library part of the deal).

The deal itself I have no idea about, and even if it was cheap it would be out of my current budget anyways.
At least UFC and it's entire history is becoming more available though .


----------



## Merge

wowspare said:


>



This made my evening. I can't stand Varner.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

One more Silva out, this one's for good I'd imagine.

UFC light heavyweight Thiago Silva arrested after standoff with police [DEVELOPING] | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

TRENCHLORD said:


> One more Silva out, this one's for good I'd imagine.
> 
> UFC light heavyweight Thiago Silva arrested after standoff with police [DEVELOPING] | FOX Sports on MSN



Early reports suggest that he put a revolver in his ex-wifes mouth. Granted, a man with a Latin Kings throat tat should always be under suspicion of lunacy .

And yeah. Trujillo beat Varner about as bad as he beat the mother of his children...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It's like a crazy Silva cleansing lately.

Bigfoot for going a bit overboard with the TRT "therapy", Spider snapping the leg bones, and now this .

2014 - Not the year to be a Silva .

Vandy might make up for all though by smashing Sonnan's face in.
Hard to say though. I thought Shogun would win against CS also, and look how that turned out.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Patrick Cummins in at UFC170 to fight D.C. in place of Rashad Evans.

I was really looking forward to the D.C. vs Evans fight.

Shogun vs Hendo II on FOX is only a month away .


----------



## Merge

Tonight's fights should be decent. I'm picking Machida in the main event.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I agree, Machida will dominate this.
Mousasi's only real chance is if he can take this to the ground and make a dirty fight of it.
His striking style is made to order for Machida's quick straight punches and karate-style quick kicks to just eat him alive.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

WAR DURKIN


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Ho. Lee. Shit.

Cris Cyborg announces drop to 135, tells UFC&#39;s Ronda Rousey &#39;I will retire you like I did Gina Carano&#39; - MMAmania.com


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Ho. Lee. Shit.
> 
> Cris Cyborg announces drop to 135, tells UFC's Ronda Rousey 'I will retire you like I did Gina Carano' - MMAmania.com


 
She'll have to lay off the roids for a bit if she's going to make the 35's .
Cyborg is a bad b---- 4sure, but she's not getting any younger and the collective skill level of womens MMA has grown by leaps and bounds.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Cyborg by 2nd round Termination


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It looks like at least a year before we see Rousey vs Cyborg.
UFC says she'll have to fight elsewhere and prove she can make 135 first.
If it does ever happen she will have Rhonda so worked up before the fight that Cyborg might be the one that gets retired.


In more important news (sorry ladies), We get to keep Gilbert now, and a vs Pettis matchup seems not far off.

Gilbert Melendez stays with UFC after Bellator deal is matched - ESPN


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Lol @ Vio Belfo (get it, no trt?)

Nevada State Athletic Commission Votes Unanimously to Ban Testosterone Replacement Therapy | MMAWeekly.com


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Machida now to step in in little Vitor's place. So that Vitor can have some extra time to "adjust" .
Are you the man you used to be? 

Props to the dragon for taking the relatively short notice fight, he could quite possibly give the champ some problems.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I'll play the unsafe bet and say Weidman TKO's him


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It's a great opportunity for Machida. There's only been a few to win the belt at different weights. Couture, Penn, Hughes maybe?

Weidman should be able to "shogun" him but who knows anymore. I wouldn't by surprised by anything lately.

One thing is for sure, Machida won't be screwing around and he's always crisp and quick.


----------



## Merge

Couture and Penn are the only fighters to win belts at 2 weight classes. This will be a great fight, I'll be rooting for Machida.


----------



## Solodini

Machida just needs to control distance better than he has lately. He's been a bit too close for comfort, literally.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm taking Lawler by stoppage in the 3rd. 
Rooting for him as well, so I'll take a win however.

Going for Condit but I'm predicting Woodley by TKO in two.

Other winners = Sanchez and Story


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Well, great fights despite my usual poor picking .
1 out of 4 ain't that bad .

Hey at least I called Woodley in 2 by decimation .
He's the next champ at welterweight IMO.

Hendricks paid for the win this time, which is how it should be capturing a belt.
Lawler looked an animal once again, so this sure doesn't hurt his stock.

Condit is the big loser tonight, which is a shame since he does so much with so little. 
I loved watching Condit win over Diaz, even though I disagreed I still liked it.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I don't know about that... I don't think Woodley has much for Hendricks. I don't think Woodley could get past Lawler honestly. I'd say give him Hector Lombard and see what happens.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Just letting ya'll know that with the BIG Hendo vs Shogun rematch coming this weekend on FOX1, they have their first fight for free now on UFC.com.

ANYONE who hasn't watched their first battle, DO IT NOW!!!!!!

Most of us have watched it at least a couple times already but it truly was a classic worthy of reruns.

It'll be real hard to match that fight this time, but who knows with these guys.
They're both so tough, but neither guy can really out explode or out move the other.

It very well could be a long drawn out slugfest again.
We all hope!!!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I got Shogun by TKO, but I'd rather see Hendo knock him out. Post-TRT I'm interested to see what his conditioning looks like.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^
Yeah and that really is a huge deal at his age, or at least it sure could be.
Shogun has looked crisper since that fight, so I'd have to pick Shogun as well this time, and it's only fitting to set up the rubber match.


----------



## Chiba666

First fight was epic, one of the best fights UFC have ever had, if not the best.

I think Shogun will take this one, it won't be easy but I think he knows what he has to do, apart form not getting into a slugfest that is.

as stated above Hendo post TRT is going to be a different beast than he was previously so we shall see.

Shogun 2nd round via TKO.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Holy shit Hendos chin has held up, I thought he was a goner in round 1 and 2. The H bomb is the great equalizer 

EDIT: the absence of TRT didn't dull that KO power


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Glad I called another one wrong!!!
I'd already called "it's over" a couple times thinking Hendo was done this time .
Man, Shogun just has no luck with these American wrestlers. (Jones, Hendo, Sonnan, Hendo, possibly Evans or DC in the near future)


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

So... Lawler vs. Ellenberger...

Gonna be a fukkin war.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Mandatory knockout gif:


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Big Country is just an absolute freak of nature. 

I was really sold on him after the Dos Santos fight. Junior seemed almost puzzled by his inability to stagger Roy .


I'm really looking forward to the Bisping vs Kennedy fight next week . (I'm counting the count out)
I'm even pumped for the Tate/Carmouche kooch-fight.


----------



## Chiba666

Ouch, I think Big Nog needs to take some time to find his brain cells after that.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Big Nog should move on IMO.
He's already a legend, and his value is so high as a trainer/coach/ambassador. (well, those don't pay like fights I guess)


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

He wants one more frank mir fight. Why the hell not, they both need to retire.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

No wonder I've been getting the cards mixed up in my head, there's two FOX cards this week!!!!

FOX-1 on Wednesday and FOX on Saturday 

Will Wverdum be crafty enough to halt Brown's momentum? We know he can wax him on the mat if he can just get him there in short order. 

I'll make a bet he doesn't try to hold Brown on the cage like Barnett did . Not his style anyways.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

TRENCHLORD said:


> No wonder I've been getting the cards mixed up in my head, there's two FOX cards this week!!!!
> 
> FOX-1 on Wednesday and FOX on Saturday
> 
> Will Wverdum be crafty enough to halt Brown's momentum? We know he can wax him on the mat if he can just get him there in short order.
> 
> I'll make a bet he doesn't try to hold Brown on the cage like Barnett did . Not his style anyways.



Brown by absolutely vicious KO


----------



## TRENCHLORD

One of the worst fights I've ever seen was Werdum vs Overeem in StrikeForce.
Werdum just kept falling to his back in an attempt to sucker Overeem down for the kill.
Overeem wouldn't fall for it so about half the match was the ref forcing Werdum to re-stand.  That was a sad fight.





Jones calling Glover out now on the PEDs, says he's just checking not accusing .
UFC fighter Jon Jones won't always request random drug tests for opponents - ESPN


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Jones and Glover are an interesting matchup, but I say it's a late 4th round stoppage for Jones. Accumulated damage will be the factor here, no one's getting knocked out clean.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Kennedy by full on K.O. in round 2.
Cote in the coaches fight.
Have no clue on the others. (except that team Canada will win 4sure)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Winners;
Romero
Barboza
Carmouche
Browne

As long as Romero doesn't crap his pants this time it will be a victory for him.
Tate might just break up my perfect picking, not too sure on that one.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I respectfully disagree with two. I think the Romero hype train ends here. Tavares is a very under-appreciated fighter. He's not a finisher by any means, but I don't see much opportunity for Romero to catch him clean. I think Barboza is getting subbed, and Tate/Carmouche is a tossup for me.


----------



## Toxic Dover

Things aren't looking too hot for Tavares...


----------



## Cnev

- Gfycat



Werdum domination. So glad to see him back in the mix.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Very good fights. 
Most shocked by the cowboy's quick work, did not expect that at all.
The Tate comeback was very impressive.
Browne just got out-skilled tonight, and out-quicked, and out-gassed .


I'm sure glad I don't gamble.


----------



## Toxic Dover

TRENCHLORD said:


> Very good fights.
> Most shocked by the cowboy's quick work, did not expect that at all.
> The Tate comeback was very impressive.
> Browne just got out-skilled tonight, and out-quicked, and out-gassed .
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad I don't gamble.





Hahaha, no doubt... I would have lost a bit of cash tonight myself. I was sure Browne was going to have that fight, and I thought Tate was finished after the first round of her fight. 

All around awesome fights tonight, though.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Browne suffered broken ribs and a broken hand in the first round, so I'm not sure it was that he was out of shape or that he gassed, broken ribs are a cardio killer (I've had cracked ribs before in a match- you feel it). Broken hand is on him, winging punches like an idiot. 

He'll be back, but he took the whooping of a lifetime last night.


----------



## Cnev

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Browne suffered broken ribs and a broken hand in the first round, so I'm not sure it was that he was out of shape or that he gassed, broken ribs are a cardio killer (I've had cracked ribs before in a match- you feel it). Broken hand is on him, winging punches like an idiot.
> 
> He'll be back, but he took the whooping of a lifetime last night.



UFC on Fox 11 medical suspensions: No mention of broken hand or rib for Travis Browne - Bloody Elbow


According to the FSAC, his injuries were limited to a broken nose and a cut over his right eye, for which he was given a 90-day medical suspension. No mention of a broken hand or rib. I do find his gassing so early on a bit odd for a guy as athletic as he, but I don't know. he hasn't fought past the first round since 2011. Maybe he was expecting to go in there are get it done quickly and simply didn't prepare to work for 5 rounds. Who knows.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Loved that Brown/Silva fight on FOX1 Saturday. 
Silva hurt him that one time at the beginning when fresh, but every other time Brown was hurt Silva was already on wobbling legs himself .

I know Silva was hurt, and he's a tough guy, but he really also looked gassed by the second round.


----------



## Rommel

I was surprised that Silva gassed in the first round. Both showed a lot of heart. Silva just couldn't get his second wind. Great fight.


----------



## Solodini

Bloodyelbow.com had an interview with Erick Silva where he talks about having been well conditioned but his initial attempts to swarm Brown took it out of him.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

So that Bellator PPV was hilarious... Now they don't get a Chandler/Alverez III, AND Tito Ortiz choked out one of their "champs". So glad I didn't pay to watch that shit.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

So... We gonna talk about this or what?


----------



## Solodini

Still not watched the fight but read loads of interviews, technical rundowns and such. I'm sure Bang's school is going to have no trouble finding fighters now, as TJ pretty much came out of nowhere!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

I thought he had a chance, but I didn't expect him to pick Barao apart on the feet.


----------



## Solodini

It amuses me that they thought so little of him that he's not even in EA UFC.


----------



## BEADGBE7

What about Jamie varner's Ankle, how bad do you think it really was?


----------



## Solodini

Huh?


Did anyone watch Cage Warriors on Saturday? That was a good card! Rosi Sexton seems to be getting worse, though. She's so ridiculously tentative!


----------



## Solodini

Finally got back to proper training on Monday and last night. Dying today, but not as badly as I expected. It seems my dumbell shadow-boxing and workouts paid off, as I was complimented by the head coach on my power, fitness and head-movement.

My grappling has really suffered for the time off, though. I wasn't great before, either! Still, I'm having fun. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Solodini said:


> Finally got back to proper training on Monday and last night. Dying today, but not as badly as I expected. It seems my dumbell shadow-boxing and workouts paid off, as I was complimented by the head coach on my power, fitness and head-movement.
> 
> My grappling has really suffered for the time off, though. I wasn't great before, either! Still, I'm having fun. Onwards and upwards!




When I started playing guitar I dropped Judo because I was scared shitful to hurt my hands.
Aren't you scared about it bro?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> So... We gonna talk about this or what?



Still haven't seen this full fight yet, unfortunately. Glad he won though.
Money Mendes still hasn't convinced me he can do the same to Aldo .
I guess we'll soon be seeing.


----------



## Solodini

OmegaSlayer said:


> When I started playing guitar I dropped Judo because I was scared shitful to hurt my hands.
> Aren't you scared about it bro?


 
I'm careful about it. I wrap my hands for boxing, I take it easy if I tweak my wrists at all, I'm very careful with technique so as to minimise risks. With BJJ, I don't intertwine my fingers, just gable grip and flatten my hands if they end up under an opponent. I'm also quick to tap to locks.

There's still chances of injury; I had someone land their weight on my hand through their knee a few months back and my hand ballooned. Thankfully wasn't broken. Either way, Django managed so even if I was inhibited, I'm sure I'd still be able to find a way to express myself musically.

I'm more worried about my ears, but I wear headgear for sparring and ear guards for BJJ/wrestling.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Solodini said:


> I'm careful about it. I wrap my hands for boxing, I take it easy if I tweak my wrists at all, I'm very careful with technique so as to minimise risks. With BJJ, I don't intertwine my fingers, just gable grip and flatten my hands if they end up under an opponent. I'm also quick to tap to locks.
> 
> There's still chances of injury; I had someone land their weight on my hand through their knee a few months back and my hand ballooned. Thankfully wasn't broken. Either way, Django managed so even if I was inhibited, I'm sure I'd still be able to find a way to express myself musically.
> 
> I'm more worried about my ears, but I wear headgear for sparring and ear guards for BJJ/wrestling.



I've seen lots of people get hurt, most of the time is because of other not paying attention, slip, everything...
I was quite violent when I was a kid/teen and always ended up in brawls, but from the moment I started playing guitar I have become a kind soul


----------



## Solodini

Peace and love, maaan.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Weidman beats Machida on Saturday. Anyone disagree?


----------



## ramses

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Weidman beats Machida on Saturday. Anyone disagree?



Disagree!!!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

What's the basis?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

This fight is very hard for me to call. Also I can't even decide who I'm going for.

I Really think Weidman needs to get this to the ground. I can't see Machida losing if it stays standing. 
Obviously they said the same thing with the Spider vs Weidman fights .


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Well we've seen how to beat Machida. Weidman has just looked like a world-beater, and he game plans very well so that's why I'm giving him the nod.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Well we've seen how to beat Machida. Weidman has just looked like a world-beater, and he game plans very well so that's why I'm giving him the nod.



Can't disagree with that, but I don't think I'd put any real money on it either.

Very high on this upcoming FOX Fight Night card on July 26. It's really stacked for a free show.

UFC Fight Night


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

TRENCHLORD said:


> Can't disagree with that, but I don't think I'd put any real money on it either.
> 
> Very high on this upcoming FOX Fight Night card on July 26. It's really stacked for a free show.
> 
> UFC Fight Night



Lawler by liver kick.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Lawler by liver kick.




It's almost time to find out! 

This is a great fight card IMO.
These should be some gritty matchups on the main card.
I'll predict Lawler, Johnson, Bermudez, and Thompson for wins.

Pat Cummins (the guy who stepped in to fight DC last winter) is in the prelims vs Kingsbury.
Get to see what he can do against a non-ranked guy.




Just seen that D.C. is now in for 178 vs Jones.
Gustafson injured his knee.
This is a more interesting fight IMO.
Jones and Gustafson was a great fight but I have no reason to think the second would go all that much different. They sort of stalemate each other's styles.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Anderson Silva vs Nick Diaz UFC 178 Jan.31 in Vegas. Fighting at 185 as a main event 5 rounds. 

Anderson Silva, Nick Diaz to meet in main event for UFC 183 - ESPN


----------



## JaeSwift

While the Jones vs Cormier spectacle rages on I cant wait for Tj vs Barao 2. Their first encounter was easily match of the year to me. I'm expecting fireworks from Barao's side but ultimately, Tj will win.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

JaeSwift said:


> While the Jones vs Cormier spectacle rages on I cant wait for Tj vs Barao 2. Their first encounter was easily match of the year to me. I'm expecting fireworks from Barao's side but ultimately, Tj will win.



It was one of Joe Rogan's dozen or so "best fights in UFC history", from this year alone .
Joe gets carried away but it was a great fight. 

He seems to have Barao's number, but I'm picking Barao for the upset, although I'm not so sure the odds-makers will have it favored much either way, despite how the last fight went down.


----------



## JaeSwift

TRENCHLORD said:


> It was one of Joe Rogan's dozen or so "best fights in UFC history", from this year alone .
> Joe gets carried away but it was a great fight.
> 
> He seems to have Barao's number, but I'm picking Barao for the upset, although I'm not so sure the odds-makers will have it favored much either way, despite how the last fight went down.



Yea Rogan was nuthugging that fight  thing is though, it's been a long time that I've seen a fighter be so incredibly creative with angles. TJ threw kicks as if they were punches, much like Anderson Silva used to throw knees in the same fashion. 

It reminded me a lot of a healthy Dominick Cruz but with seemingly unstoppable cardio. The fact that TJ fought like an already established champion from the start but still whent for the finish just solidified it being the best match of 2014 for me. Until potentially the rematch.


----------



## Joose

I don't watch any MMA, but I just wanted to express how happy it makes me that this thread has more than twice as many pages as the pro "wrestling" thread.


----------



## Solodini

So, insta UFC title shot for War Machine? Perhaps cross promotional tournament format so everyone can give him a beating?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Joose said:


> I don't watch any MMA, but I just wanted to express how happy it makes me that this thread has more than twice as many pages as the pro "wrestling" thread.




Might make me uncool, but I've always absolutely despised pro-"wrestling".
Even when I was a little kid I seen at as pathetic. 




Way too freaking go Tim Boetsch!!!
It's about time he get some prime-time glory, barbarian style .


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Solodini said:


> So, insta UFC title shot for War Machine? Perhaps cross promotional tournament format so everyone can give him a beating?



Prison death match with Joe Son.


----------



## Solodini

He's been caught now so let's see what excuses he tries to make. I saw some thing the other day that supposedly Christy and her pal were trying to attack him at the same time and she stabbed him, but even if that were true, it still doesn't explain the mess he left her in! Doesn't take that much to knock someone out to defend yourself!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Anyone know what's up with this thing about Anthony Pettis on the Wheaties box?
I mean, why?, and why him?, and why now? 

He's a great fighter and he's well spoken, and it seems the ladies like his looks, but I still just don't quite get it . Has he even defended his title yet once?

With her Olympic background and new-market appeal, not to mention undefeated MMA record, you'd think they'd be trying to get RR on the box.

Anyways, in my mind there would be a few fighters that would make much more sense from a promotional standpoint.
Like Weidman for example, he's got the whole "captain all-america" thing overflowing. Mighty Mouse D.J. has defended his title how many times now?


----------



## Solodini

He's exciting. He throws weird move from all angles so they can use shots and footage of him doing matrix moves and know that it's something he actually does in competition. He kind of has defended it, if you class beating Bendo twice as defenses.

No one except flyweights care about flyweights.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> He's exciting. He throws weird move from all angles so they can use shots and footage of him doing matrix moves and know that it's something he actually does in competition. He kind of has defended it, if you class beating Bendo twice as defenses.
> 
> No one except flyweights care about flyweights.




Yeah he's flashy with the cage-kicks and cartwheel-kicks, but i just still don't see it. 
I must have been spacing out, yeah he had the submission win over smooth.
He probably would have title defenses in WEC had they not closed after the big cage-kick on hendo's head.

Don't get me wrong, I like him and he certainly is an exciting style fighter, but he also lost to Guida not that long ago .
Just strikes me as an odd choice from the marketing perspective (a great choice from A.P.'s perspective though).
Well I guess he's not on the box yet, so we'll see.

I think the flyweights and the womens divisions (including the upcoming 115pound) are actually starting to catch on. 
In the very near past I'd agree that basically no one knows the little guys names outside of the MMA crowd, but with so much FOX1 time (live and replays + the mma news/insider stuff) people are becoming more interested.

Or not.


----------



## Solodini

The sales on Mighty Mouse headlines are still miles below those of even lightweights and featherweights, though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

As for name recognition though?
Maybe Petis is more known than mighty mouse (I'm sure he is), but I'd have to say Rousey dwarfs Petis for non-mma fan name-recognition.
Even my freinds who don't like MMA know who Rousey is, and not Petis. 
Most of them also know the name Cain, even though his oversized mug wouldn't be as good on the box. 

I'm just saying, let Petis defend his title against at least a few guys before putting him on my cereal box .
I guess it doesn't matter anyways since I'm more of an oatmeal guy these days.


----------



## Solodini

I don't see MM being a well known name. I imagine John Dodson is better known thanks to the ultimate fighter.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

And that's why I call him Allister Over-easy .





I now realize something about the Wheaties box choice being Anthony Pettis.
With the TUF season starting with the 115 lb women, and him being a coach coinciding with the wheaties box thing there's really the potential for some major UFC exposure all at once.
I'm sure this season's TUF ratings will be very high with the little tough chicks.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Wish I would've posted my predictions this time.
Called every single fight (even the prelims) correctly with the exception of the Tim Kennedy defeat.
Speaking only of the win/loss, not the actual manner of outcome, but still my best job picking in a very long time. (my year-to-date batting avg. would get me cut from about any team)
Cruz should take his title shot asap before he gets hurt again .


----------



## Solodini

Cowboy, what a guy! How are we feeling about McGregor?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Cowboy, what a guy! How are we feeling about McGregor?



I think Conner (C-Mac) will be a problem for anyone at 145. Just so damned lengthy and explosive, especially with the kicks.
He has the frame to fight at 155 as well, although at 155 there's more guys who can match his size and strength, possibly keep him on the ground, although he'd be bigger and stronger also at 155.


----------



## Solodini

Does his skill match his mouth?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Does his skill match his mouth?




Seriously doubt that .



Anyone see this yet? A true captain america, Chris Weidman.

MMA Fighter Chris Weidman Saves 94-Year-Old Neighbor's Life | Bleacher Report


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Hadn't seen this yet. Boys will be boys  
Turns into death threats and all 


Jon Jones, Daniel Cormier have vicious off-air exchange after ESPN interview - MMA Fighting


----------



## flexkill

Dude, That Polish chick has a set of wicked hands!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

flexkill said:


> Dude, That Polish chick has a set of wicked hands!



Both those girls looked more polished (Polished ) than almost all of the T.U.F. straw-weights, with the exception of Esparza.
Dana basically said that the next 115 title match will be that pairing.

They always talk about Dos Santos's boxing, but he was getting eaten alive in those first two rounds, especially off the breaks.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Jon Jones looks to be on the gear:

Pic: Jon Jones UFC drug test results released, include &#39;watery&#39; sample and shrinking T&#47;E levels - MMAmania.com


----------



## Solodini

I'm surprised that there's not legal action pending as it shouldn't have been tested for and thus the results probably shouldn't have been released. I'm sure there could be grounds for damaging his career when it wasn't their prerogative to test him for it.


----------



## Chiba666

It doesn't look good and the silence from his camp is also a bit dodgy. Dana and the UFC need to not brush his coke use under the table, who cars if it is out of competition, it harms the brand and most importantly the sport. It just adds fuel to people who class MMA as human cock fighting.

Make an example of him regardless if he is the big draw, stand by him but strip him of the title and make him earn the respect back. If he is found to be using or had used PEDS then treat him the same as the rest.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

it's not just that his test ratio is so low (got caught cycling off), it's that his andro levels spike from 59 ng/ml to 890 ng/ml two weeks before the fight. I'm almost positive he's on something.


----------



## Chiba666

Oh he is definatly on something no denying that, just got to see some of the guys he has beaten, hes good but he isnt that good.

Does help when the UFC have got your back, makes dopingabit easier. Lol.

At leat Vitor is passing his tests, means he his hot to trot adn ready to rock, chances are he will get mangled but we shall see.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Vi-tard will be dangerous for ~3 minutes and will get mauled by Weidman for the rest. Captain America gets the finish before the 3rd.


----------



## Chiba666

3rd, Ill take the 2nd then. He is going to have to come out all guns blazing and throw the kitchen sink at Weidman, its going to be interesting to see what Vitor is like post TRT, he will either go Death or Glory or fall back on his BJJ. Both of which I think play into Weidman's hands.

Looking forward to cowboy vs Hendo as well, that fight will be interesting what with Cowboy only recently going the full 3 to a decision win.


----------



## Jlang

Super excited for the McGregor siver fight


----------



## Chiba666

Should be a good fight, I ssem to ignore the smaller weight catagories for some reason. Almost as if its below welter It dosnt escist. Strange thing is the better fights tend to be at lower weights, a lot more barnstormers with them guys.

Wnat to watch abit more womens MMA, There are some really talented fighters there and some lookers to boot


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Oh no!!! Will this ever end .

Anderson Silva, Nick Diaz both test positive for drugs - ESPN


Who's next? Rhonda Rousey?


----------



## mikernaut

Hah, I think Nick was high thinking he won all the rounds against Anderson.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

mikernaut said:


> Hah, I think Nick was high thinking he won all the rounds against Anderson.



He always thinks he won all the rounds, and he's always high.


----------



## Chiba666

MMA, UFC especially isn't looking good in light of more drug use, well confirmed drug use.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Ellenberger just totally surprised me. 

I'm both going for and picking Alpha Cat to win the big one tonight. (either choke early, or stoppage late)



postfight edit; suppose anyone would notice if I changed that ^^^^^?


Only Cyborg left at this point now, but big muscles and a man-mug won't save her from tapping either.


----------



## Solodini

Do we think Cat could do better with a 2nd try?

Anyone think Holly Holm is actually all she's cracked up to be?


----------



## downburst82

Solodini said:


> Do we think Cat could do better with a 2nd try?
> 
> Anyone think Holly Holm is actually all she's cracked up to be?




Better...Yes....Win...Nope.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Do we think Cat could do better with a 2nd try?
> 
> Anyone think Holly Holm is actually all she's cracked up to be?



It does appear Rousey is just too quick and too skilled for any of them right now, especially Cyborg. I think she'd beat Cyborg at any weight even if it were a PED-not-tested fight (man she looks like freaking cyborg, or should I say she-man looks like a freaking cyborg).


HH can no way last long against RR, but I don't see that fight soon despite the hype.
Hell, I say let Misha Tate have it again, they both like hitting each other in the face,

and who else can make it out of the first round anyways?


----------



## Chiba666

RR is a monster thats for sure, its her speed and when she gets you on the ground or in here comfort zone of Judo then you may as well just tap. If she gets the arm bar or to be honest even gets the arm its going to be over fairly soon


----------



## Solodini

Was at Scottish Fight Challenge 9 yesterday. Great card. Something like 18 fights (including some K1 rules) and only 2 went to decision. All KOs and TKOs. Iain Feenan got a TKO against a fellow international level Judoka, who trains with ATT, in less than 2 minutes. Quick headline fight! Keep an eye out for Feenan!

I'll post some photos and video soonish.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Bones Jones just lost his title due to UFC suspension!!!
It took himself to finally kick his own ---, although maybe he knew he was going to get "rumbled upon" anyways next month. (IMO)

Now it's D.C. VS Johnson for the belt. 
Given how easily Johnson handled Phil Davis's takedown attempts I'd say this might be a very bad night for D.C., and maybe a short one as well.


----------



## ramses

TRENCHLORD said:


> Bones Jones just lost his title due to UFC suspension!!!
> It took himself to finally kick his own ---, although maybe he knew he was going to get "rumbled upon" anyways next month. (IMO)
> 
> Now it's D.C. VS Johnson for the belt.
> Given how easily Johnson handled Phil Davis's takedown attempts I'd say this might be a very bad night for D.C., and maybe a short one as well.



I feel bad for Rumble. Although he is still fighting for the belt, I'm sure he wanted to take it from Jones.

By the way, Jones is lucky that he hasn't killed anyone yet &#8212; this is like the fifth time he's crashed his car.


----------



## Solodini

I'm glad they've stripped his title. They can't have him getting the benefits of being champ without the responsibility.


----------



## Chiba666

Rumble to win then a rematch with Gus, that's where my money is going


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> I'm glad they've stripped his title. They can't have him getting the benefits of being champ without the responsibility.



Exactly.

The fact that he didn't stay with the injured lady until medical help arrived really says a lot to his character, or lack there-of in this case. That's just downright low of him.


----------



## Solodini

Carlos Condit is getting back in the Octagon soon. Excited! I miss seeing him competing!

Also, (BJJ but I figure this is the best place for it) Metamoris 6 is this Saturday, as is a free stream of Copa Podio. Lots of BJJ to enjoy. Gon' be guuuud.

EDIT:
Just noticed the BJJ thread. Derp.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Man, Condit was great tonight!!! I think the time off actually helped him.
I've been a little critical in the past that he moved just a bit more than he should, especially in the Diaz fight although he won by decision. 
He was very attackful this fight and it sure paid off, but then again Alves really couldn't match him in the range-game which is CC's ticket with most matchups.


----------



## ShredandBalls

Who you got fellas, Money or McG?


----------



## Solodini

I hope Money. I hate McGregor. I love that Aldo has said that he and his fans will support Mendes.


----------



## ShredandBalls

Solodini said:


> I hope Money. I hate McGregor. I love that Aldo has said that he and his fans will support Mendes.



I'm rooting for Conor, I've been following his career for a long time now but Mendes will be a stylistic nightmare for him, a tougher fight than Aldo IMO. I'm glad that I'll get to see two of my favorite fighters put on a great show.

I hope the winner gets to beat Aldo.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm picking McG if it was for a cash bet, but I'm really for Frankie , so it really don't matter to me who wins this week. 
I do enjoy seeing big plans get spoiled, so a Mendes win would really rain on the parade so to speak.

Honestly though, I think Frankie loses to either of these guys or even Aldo again if he gets the shot. His last fight vs the Kid wasn't what I thought it would be at all. He'd looked so good in the previous couple that I expected more. Maybe it was just awkward for him fighting a guy his own size and quickness. (which is why I'm about certain he won't beat Chad)



I really hated seeing Machida get trounced again. 
A couple fights I'd like to see for him as his career hits the backstretch are;

Machida vs Shogun (the rubber match) at 205
Yeah I know he lost them both (IMO), but since it is officially tied at one each, and Shogun has probably taken a bigger step backwards, it seems like a good chance for both guys to prove who's the better fighter.

Machida vs Evans rematch at 205
IMO a healthy Evans would now have the advantage, but a healthy Evans is very hard to find these days. Surely though Rashad would be up for a chance at redeeming himself from that highlight knockout/collapse.

At 185 maybe Tim Kennedy would be a good matchup. Not too big, not crazy fast or athletic (relatively speaking of course, they're all good athletes obviously).


----------



## TRENCHLORD

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...led-from-fight-week-events-024546084-mma.html


Not sure I understand this.
Did I just miss the part about being charged with something?
So now are they just letting instagram accusations dictate their conduct policy?


Seems IMO that they (UFC) should always wait to see if charges are files before taking any actions.


----------



## ShredandBalls

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'm picking McG if it was for a cash bet, but I'm really for Frankie , so it really don't matter to me who wins this week.
> I do enjoy seeing big plans get spoiled, so a Mendes win would really rain on the parade so to speak.
> 
> Honestly though, I think Frankie loses to either of these guys or even Aldo again if he gets the shot. His last fight vs the Kid wasn't what I thought it would be at all. He'd looked so good in the previous couple that I expected more. Maybe it was just awkward for him fighting a guy his own size and quickness. (which is why I'm about certain he won't beat Chad)
> 
> 
> 
> I really hated seeing Machida get trounced again.
> A couple fights I'd like to see for him as his career hits the backstretch are;
> 
> Machida vs Shogun (the rubber match) at 205
> Yeah I know he lost them both (IMO), but since it is officially tied at one each, and Shogun has probably taken a bigger step backwards, it seems like a good chance for both guys to prove who's the better fighter.
> 
> Machida vs Evans rematch at 205
> IMO a healthy Evans would now have the advantage, but a healthy Evans is very hard to find these days. Surely though Rashad would be up for a chance at redeeming himself from that highlight knockout/collapse.
> 
> At 185 maybe Tim Kennedy would be a good matchup. Not too big, not crazy fast or athletic (relatively speaking of course, they're all good athletes obviously).



Frankie against Mendes could make sense should Money lose, to determine who's the best gatekeeper of the top 5 of the division. As far as Machida, a farewell match with either Shogun or Evans would be good, even though Rashad would make quick work of him right now. He needs to call it quits and hang the gloves soon, it's painful to see legends get beaten up just because their body isn't the same anymore. The Romero fight felt as bad as BJ Penn against Rory MacDonald or Frankie Edgar, so a nostalgia rematch at 205 would be ideal for Lyoto.

I'm not sure what to think about the Travis Browne situation but given how much heat the UFC has taken recently due to Jon Jones and all the athletes testing positive for banned substances, it's natural that they will take actions against any employee whose behavior may tarnish the company's reputation. They did the same to Rumble a few months ago.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Thread bump for a good Rogan podcast from a couple years back with Rory.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

It's official; Rousey vs Holm on Jan. 2nd.

Terribly uneven matchup IMO, even more-so than her last fight.
Holm really didn't even beat Raquel Pennington a few months back, and her last fight looked very little more impressive.
It's starting to look like the UFC brass wants about 0% chance of anything derailing their money-train, at least for now.
Can't wait for Juliana Pena vs Eye on October 3rd. I wish they'd also throw Tate vs Zingano rematch on that same card, and then whoever of the 4 looked most impressive would get the fight in Jan. vs Rousey. Makes soooo much more sense than feeding Holm to the lioness just yet. (at least from a fans perspective)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Mark my words. New superstar MMA love-couple coming soon. Paige and Sage. 

They'll be doing all the Reebok promo stuff together soon, probably big-budget commercials and all that jazz, and how could they not hook up? just look at them for fg sake!!! ,both so young, so bubbly, so warm, so smiley. 

It's a done deal. (they should do it even it it's a fake put-on, there's big money there 4sure)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^^^Well what do ya know; Already they're booked literally right next to each other for the UFC Fight Night 80 Dec. 10 card on Fight Pass. Sure smelled that one coming.


----------



## Solodini

Askren vs Santos rematch at the upcoming One FC event. I'm really excited for that! Hopefully no eyepokes this time. Angela Lee is on the same card, as well. Strawweight men's title bout with Dejdamrong sor Amnuaysirichoke will no doubt need to be watched in slow motion! Jimmy Yabo vs Amir Khan will be action packed. I love watching proper Muay Thai fighters! So many Evolve fighters, so many of them are so good. Shame Ben Askren is such a knob.
Should be a great card, as One FC events always are!


----------



## ShredandBalls

Fellas, what are your thoughts about the Japan New Year Eve event?! I'm both stoked and disappointed haha.


----------



## Solodini

Don't know anything about it. What's the deal?


----------



## Ebart

Solodini said:


> I'm glad they've stripped his title. They can't have him getting the benefits of being champ without the responsibility.




WORD


----------



## Ebart

Seriously though, who here feels bad for Miesha? I like Ronda, don't get me wrong...and maybe a 3rd match when Miesha lost the 1st 2 isn't the best idea...but honestly, no one has every challenged Ronda more than Miesha...and you know that fight would sell. Thoughts?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Ebart said:


> Seriously though, who here feels bad for Miesha? I like Ronda, don't get me wrong...and maybe a 3rd match when Miesha lost the 1st 2 isn't the best idea...but honestly, no one has every challenged Ronda more than Miesha...and you know that fight would sell. Thoughts?



Would have been better than RR vs HH. 
HH just has not IMO shown anything that would suggest she could even remotely challenge RR. She could hit a lucky kick I guess, but she hasn't knocked the piss out of anyone else yet in the UFC, so that seems unlikely.
HH is a great points striker but brings no real power with the hands.

I would have done the Nunes match first, then maybe a rematch vs Tate then Zingano (who I think had the ability to challenge if she hadn't done the bum/dumb-rush thing right at the bell ).
Julliana Pena is no joke either, but I'd sure like to first see her log some more fight minutes against some top girls like those already mentioned.
There's some great matchups to make now and I wonder why the UFC isn't amping up the pace with it. , 

I'd love to see Zingano vs Tate II, Nunes vs Pena, Holm vs Correia, Liz Carmouche vs Pennington (who really is finally starting to become more aggressive, she previously fought with the inspiration of an old lady doing laundry), plus with Liz vs Rocky there's some serious potential for a postfight hookup, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ShredandBalls

Solodini said:


> Don't know anything about it. What's the deal?



Fedor returns, a rubber match with the guy who technically gave him his first loss. Fedor kicked his ass years later, so I don't really see the point. Bellator also announced Shamrock vs. Gracie and Kimbo against another famous internet brawler whose name I can't recall. This feels like MMA is becoming the WWE haha.


----------



## Solodini

The UFC is becoming WWE, at least. Same sort of marketing; trash talk over sport and art.
Seems Bellator are trying the same with these bouts they've announced.
That's why I tend to stick to One FC these days.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> The UFC is becoming WWE, at least. Same sort of marketing; trash talk over sport and art.
> Seems Bellator are trying the same with these bouts they've announced.
> That's why I tend to stick to One FC these days.



Yeah i hear ya. I'm not much on that crap either. 
I never watch any of the UFC's promotion stuff because of that. 
The whole "who ya gonna call out now" thing after every fight in the center of the ring really demonstrate's that point .


----------



## Solodini

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah i hear ya. I'm not much on that crap either.
> I never watch any of the UFC's promotion stuff because of that.
> The whole "who ya gonna call out now" thing after every fight in the center of the ring really demonstrate's that point .



"ANDERSON SILVA, YOU SUCK!"


----------



## TRENCHLORD

TRENCHLORD said:


> Would have been better than RR vs HH.
> HH just has not IMO shown anything that would suggest she could even remotely challenge RR. She could hit a lucky kick I guess, but she hasn't knocked the piss out of anyone else yet in the UFC, so that seems unlikely.
> HH is a great points striker but brings no real power with the hands.





^^^  That guy right there ^^^ is an idiot! , but he's also a happy idiot right now!


----------



## ShredandBalls

Holy .... guys.
UFC postergirl has been KTFO, it was bound to happen as soon as she faced an elite striker.


----------



## Solodini

I'm glad. Holly seems to have the humility of a champion. Hopefully this will bring Ronda down a peg or two. I laughed pretty hard at the point where Holly moved out of the way and Ronda just fell over.

Pretty disappointed in Luis Santos missing weight for Friday's One FC. Askren offered to still fight him if he weighed less than 190lbs on the morning of the fight, which Santos refused, so he must have been cutting pretty far.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I sure wouldn't say Cruz schooled TJ, but he definitely went tit for tat with him.
I had Cruz winning also, but it was close and I didn't care either way really.
TJ was pressing more, but he was also missing more, and his face looked worse than Cruz's at the end .

BJ Penn is back, and now under Jackson-Winkeljohn at 145 again to attempt the 3-classes champ thing..
I'd totally dismiss it, but if he really lets those guys control/manage EVERYTHING then who knows. Still though it's hard to imagine him making that kind of resurgence at 37. He did last much longer vs Edgar both times than Mendes did awhile back.


edit; Great episode with Condit tonight 1/20/16

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMyZjQlK7wM


----------



## kootenay

Seems like this thread does not get enough action?

What does everyone think about Miesha Tate beating Holly Holm? Personally I was stoked to see her win. I have been following her career since before Strikeforce and have seen most he ups and downs. She has stayed the course and finally got it down.

Also, Nate beating Connor? All I have to say, is .... yeah, 209!


----------



## thrsher

kootenay said:


> Seems like this thread does not get enough action?
> 
> What does everyone think about Miesha Tate beating Holly Holm? Personally I was stoked to see her win. I have been following her career since before Strikeforce and have seen most he ups and downs. She has stayed the course and finally got it down.
> 
> Also, Nate beating Connor? All I have to say, is .... yeah, 209!



i had them both wining those fights and won a bunch of money on them. was not suprised by the outcomes by any means.


----------



## kootenay

thrsher said:


> i had them both wining those fights and won a bunch of money on them. was not suprised by the outcomes by any means.



I actually had $$ on them both as well as I really thought Miesha could grind Holm down and get a win. I only bet against Connor because I don't like him....hahaha.

Sadly I only have $50 into each fight, but a win is a win!


----------



## Solodini

I'm elated with both victories. It's nice to have the relative underdogs come up. I still think Holly is ace, though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

So Mc Gregor is fighting Diaz again instead of defending his title? I don't even watch UFC and I knew he wasn't going to win the last time. I even put down a bet on a second round submission and made 20 times what I put down.


----------



## Solodini

Hopefully he'll suffer an even more embarrassing defeat this time!


----------



## ThrustTony

UFC 200 looks pretty poor at the moment!

Main event has already happened once and recently, the co main isn't a full title fight, then there's a number 1 vs a number 7 and a number 5 vs a number 12.

Hopefully they'll announce some bigger fights.


----------



## BigViolin

Giving Conner a rematch outside his weight class is weak imo and typical ufc BS. He should have to defend his belt. I have no problem with him going up for that last fight but having lost he should have to defend his belt before getting a meaningless rematch with Nate. It's all about protecting their cash cow and his ego before feeding him to Edgar who would tear him up right now.

He's got very little to lose in a rematch outside his weight class and everything to lose against Frankie. He's being protected and that's lame for the sport despite being a good business decision for Dana and co.

Money wins.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Aw man 
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...--reportedly-in-dire-condition-031845872.html


----------



## Chiba666

Not good news there.

Who enjoyed UFC 199, Hendo is unstoppable at the moment.

Bisping coming out with the 1st round KO, who would have thought that would happen


----------



## Ebart

I didn't watch it live, but instead read the play by play as it was happening. Wish I had watched it, although I saw Hendo and Bispings wins on FB afterward. Also, Dominick Cruz is unstoppable.


----------



## Chiba666

Great fights all around. Lombard has a mandatory 6 month medical suspension. That was some low to the head


----------

